# Sticky  Post picture(s) of yourself for others to guess your type



## Sparky

Many of the "guess my type" threads use words instead of pictures, and because visual typing can be very accurate, this thread is created to serve as a place for members to post their pictures for others to type through visual identification. Members can post pictures, as well as a short description of themselves, or in QA format like before. Additionally, I have created a website that shows the results of visual identification on many famous individuals:
MBTI Typings of Famous People

You guys are welcome to check it out and leave feedback. Thank you.


----------



## Sparky

You can also post to this thread, though figured that it will be easier to find in the "What's my type" subforum.

http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...ype-person-above-you-based-their-picture.html


----------



## Sparky

If anybody would like me to visual type them, feel free to post here


----------



## JoetheBull

If you need a better photo (or more photos) let me know.


----------



## Sparky

JoetheBull said:


> If you need a better photo (or more photos) let me know.


Thank you for posting. You appear to be INTP.


----------



## IntrovertHero

Here i will post different pictures of me, because it is hard to find a pic that really looks like me, somehow i think i always look different. Also i think that way your typing might be more accurate, as impressions might be altered due to specific elements found in one picture.


----------



## Sparky

@IntrovertHero 

You appear to be ENTP


----------



## Lexifer

Hm. I'm not sure how someone can determine type by facial expressions but I heard of it. What is your process? I'd love to post some pictures to experiment but I'm a professional. Maybe I can shoot you an email?


----------



## Sparky

Lexifer said:


> Hm. I'm not sure how someone can determine type by facial expressions but I heard of it. What is your process? I'd love to post some pictures to experiment but I'm a professional. Maybe I can shoot you an email?


Hi, you are welcome to email me. Are you a MBTI professional? I can help you experiment with visual identification. Do you know my email address? It's [email protected].


----------



## ponpiri

Do you study face reading/physiognomy?


----------



## Sparky

ponpiri said:


> Do you study face reading/physiognomy?


There are not enough resources on face reading, specifically face reading as it pertains to speed reading people's MBTI personality. Most of the research and information is learned over time by using MBTI in daily life.


----------



## Kyora

I'd love to know 





















If you need more, I could provide some more


----------



## Psychophant

Sparky said:


> Many of the "guess my type" threads use words instead of pictures, and because *visual typing can be very accurate*, this thread is created to serve as a place for members to post their pictures for others to type through visual identification. Members can post pictures, as well as a short description of themselves, or in QA format like before. Additionally, I have created a website that shows the results of visual identification on many famous individuals:
> MBTI Typings of Famous People
> 
> You guys are welcome to check it out and leave feedback. Thank you.


Source? Who's studying this and what key features/ratios have they isolated? Can you describe quantitatively how to identify each type? What about ethnic confounders?


----------



## Sparky

@Kyora

You appear to be ENTP


----------



## Lexifer

I'm not a certified MBTI specialist in no way. I'm just curious about your data. I study it but it's a hobby. Nah, it's my job that makes it a bit unprofessional to post pictures to a Forum although it'd be cool 10 years ago. I'll shoot you an email and pick your brain.


----------



## An Undead Wanderer

Psychophantic said:


> Source? Who's studying this and what key features/ratios have they isolated? Can you describe quantitatively how to identify each type? What about ethnic confounders?


I find it very interesting the OP has not responded to this.


----------



## addisonp560

I'd guess entp


----------



## addisonp560

@Kyora

Hmm I'd guess infp. just guessing though haha.


----------



## Kyora

Sparky said:


> @Kyora
> 
> You appear to be ENTP



Thanks  it's funny though that I appear different


----------



## TheHuman

I don't really believe in VI, but I'm bored so...

Me









Me&my boyfriend









Recent Selfie


----------



## Librarian

TheHuman said:


> I don't really believe in VI, but I'm bored so...
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me&my boyfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent Selfie


You look like the lead singer for Paramore; which is meant as a compliment as she's pretty but also really cool ( : 

Ha, love the first shirt. Lately everyone I know is getting text shirts; my Mom got a shirt that said "_No, let's do it the dumbest way possible because it's easier for you_." 

Type: hmm, I'd probably say sensor, not sure why. IxFP. Your boyfriend seems... STP? Maybe it's the color contrast. Either way, it seems like you're a singing duo. I don't know why, I guess I've been listening to too much music. Don't judge.


----------



## TheHuman

Librarian said:


> You look like the lead singer for Paramore; which is meant as a compliment as she's pretty but also really cool ( :
> 
> Ha, love the first shirt. Lately everyone I know is getting text shirts; my Mom got a shirt that said "_No, let's do it the dumbest way possible because it's easier for you_."
> 
> Type: hmm, I'd probably say sensor, not sure why. IxFP. Your boyfriend seems... STP? Maybe it's the color contrast. Either way, it seems like you're a singing duo. I don't know why, I guess I've been listening to too much music. Don't judge.


Thanks for the post  . Not sure if you mean the singing duo as a metaphor, but we both are indeed singers :laughing: . And he types as ENFJ, but they might seem ST at times, mostly males tend to have that sort of a vibe.


----------



## Sparky

@TheHuman

I get the impression that you are ESTP, and your boyfriend is ENTJ


----------



## Librarian

TheHuman said:


> Thanks for the post  . Not sure if you mean the singing duo as a metaphor, but we both are indeed singers :laughing: . And he types as ENFJ, but they might seem ST at times, mostly males tend to have that sort of a vibe.


I meant it literally; yes I got something right! Apparently I can't judge type by pictures but I can guess talents by them. Not sure if that's more or less useful in life. Also: INFP and ENFJ singers, sounds like a nice match, you two look like you'd be on a music album together. Sorry, I'm getting all music nerd on you again (I usually don't show that side but I've been in music listening mode for a bit), anyway, cool pics :happy:


----------



## Winter Queen

I do believe there are some outward manifestations of the cognitive functions you can learn to pick up on over time.

I don't see ESTP at all for @TheHuman. They have an extremely intense gaze. I would associate her look more with ISFP or INFP, but wouldn't be surprised by an ISTP 9 result. She has her own style, which is a style I like, but also seems relaxed. No sign of Se dom intensity. Based solely on the three pictures I would have said ISFP.

Similarly with @Kyora, quite relaxed and low energy like a 9. A little less self-expression. INFP
@JoetheBull It's hard with only one photo, but I think I'm picking up on some Ne.


----------



## JoetheBull

Winter Queen said:


> I do believe there are some outward manifestations of the cognitive functions you can learn to pick up on over time.
> 
> I don't see ESTP at all for @*TheHuman*. They have an extremely intense gaze. I would associate her look more with ISFP or INFP, but wouldn't be surprised by an ISTP 9 result. She has her own style, which is a style I like, but also seems relaxed. No sign of Se dom intensity. Based solely on the three pictures I would have said ISFP.
> 
> Similarly with @*Kyora*, quite relaxed and low energy like a 9. A little less self-expression. INFP
> 
> @*JoetheBull* It's hard with only one photo, but I think I'm picking up on some Ne.


Here's another horrible photo of me. Not a fan of dressing professionally. Strangely not many picture on this computer of me.


----------



## Sparky

@Winter Queen

The intense gaze is often times associated with the ISTP, while the ESTP appears more spontaneous.
ISTP Famous People
ESTP Famous People

I agree with the other typings.


----------



## Kyora

Winter Queen said:


> I do believe there are some outward manifestations of the cognitive functions you can learn to pick up on over time.
> 
> I don't see ESTP at all for @*TheHuman*. They have an extremely intense gaze. I would associate her look more with ISFP or INFP, but wouldn't be surprised by an ISTP 9 result. She has her own style, which is a style I like, but also seems relaxed. No sign of Se dom intensity. Based solely on the three pictures I would have said ISFP.
> 
> Similarly with @*Kyora*, quite relaxed and low energy like a 9. A little less self-expression. INFP
> 
> @*JoetheBull* It's hard with only one photo, but I think I'm picking up on some Ne.


wow  you got the bullseye  I'm a 9  and I'm an ISFP though


----------



## jetser

TheHuman said:


> I don't really believe in VI, but I'm bored so...
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me&my boyfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent Selfie


I'd totally ENFP/ESFP you.
I mean to me you look like a 1. perciever 2. Fi. and probably extraverted.
But pictures like these can be totally misleading. You upload different pictures and they would show a different part of yourself.


----------



## Lexifer

Sparky said:


> Hi, you are welcome to email me. Are you a MBTI professional? I can help you experiment with visual identification. Do you know my email address? It's....


Ok, Sparky. Sent the pictures. You can get back to me on here.


----------



## Winter Queen

Sparky said:


> The intense gaze is often times associated with the ISTP, while the ESTP appears more spontaneous.



The black and white Steve Jobs photo does prove your point in part. I recognize him as an ISTP and he has that intense gaze I associate with Se, but I think you'll see it at times in ESTPs too. I'll take a look at some more examples and see what I can gather.


----------



## overlordofpizza

I typically avoid pictures..


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

It is a Star Wars shirt.


----------



## Sparky

@pizzathegreat
ISTP

@*Grandmaster Yoda*
INTP looks right


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Me (on the right) and my crazy friend. You can type her too if you want.








Me and my other friend at the gallery. She's an avid volunteer for arts events.


----------



## soop

* *















I'm the little dark one that looks like they're trying to hold in a fart.

Added a (waaaay) close up of my face since that one isn't very detailed.


* *


----------



## lolalalah

This is my profile pic. If it's true the eyes reflect who you are, mine should speak enough. I request a typing by either Myers Briggs, Enneagram or Socionics.


----------



## Heavelyn

Have a selfie.


----------



## shazam

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It is a Star Wars shirt.
> View attachment 677298


Man you've got great bone structure. No ****.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

fartface said:


> Man you've got great bone structure. No ****.


Yes, other none-homosexual males have said so.
You did not guess the type though maggot farmer.


----------



## shazam

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes, other none-homosexual males have said so.
> You did not guess the type though maggot farmer.


Suck my small nipples. *pinch pinch*


----------



## Silent Theory

Have a go.


----------



## Winter Queen

One picture makes it hard, but I'll try again.

@Grandmaster Yoda I see you're an INTP from the posts, but my first thought for the picture was IxTJ. You look more serious and better groomed than some INTPs. Some, maybe 60%, of INTPs have more a lighthearted energy due to their Ne that isn't present in similar types, especially if they're using Ne.

@Heavelyn I see Ne and maybe a hint of Fi. Hard to gauge between introversion and extroversion with that picture.

Otherwise you all look like ISxPs to me. I could definitely see ISTP 5 for @Cupcake Angel.


----------



## overlordofpizza

Was just looking at that Steve Jobs pic and noticed we have similar eyes


----------



## Jaune




----------



## Heavelyn

@Jaune Valjaune
I want to type you too  xstp, istp I'm 80% sure


----------



## Sparky

@Jaune Valjaune
ENTP

@Cupcake Angel
ENFP

@Heavelyn
ENFP

@lolalalah
ENTP

@soop
ENTP

@Notus Asphodelus
You appear to be INTP. Your friend might be ENTP in the first photo. The other photo shows an ENFP friend.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Winter Queen said:


> One picture makes it hard, but I'll try again.
> 
> @Grandmaster Yoda I see you're an INTP from the posts, but my first thought for the picture was IxTJ. You look more serious and better groomed than some INTPs. Some, maybe 60%, of INTPs have more a lighthearted energy due to their Ne that isn't present in similar types, especially if they're using Ne.
> 
> @Heavelyn I see Ne and maybe a hint of Fi. Hard to gauge between introversion and extroversion with that picture.
> 
> Otherwise you all look like ISxPs to me. I could definitely see ISTP 5 for @Cupcake Angel.


Yes, I do not look a Wookiee. But, I do wear casual clothing all the time. That shirt was $5 and you could see through it if you held it up to the light. Hmm.


----------



## Lexifer

I actually was doing a lot of research about face reading recently because of this thread, and apparently there are correlation between facial expressions and personality characteristics. I mean, nothing about MBTI in these studies but since everything in psychology is basically theoretical it is worth considering. After all, peoples' appearances are known to change over time to adapt to their partners, their pets, their quality of life, etc. so I wouldn't throw it out the window entirely.

It is pretty interesting anyway. Just food for thought. Enjoy posting your pictures dudes.


----------



## Silent Theory

Sparky said:


> @Jaune Valjaune
> ENTP
> 
> @Cupcake Angel
> ENFP
> 
> @Heavelyn
> ENFP
> 
> @lolalalah
> ENTP
> 
> @soop
> ENTP
> 
> @Notus Asphodelus
> You appear to be INTP. Your friend might be ENTP in the first photo. The other photo shows an ENFP friend.


I'm curious what makes you say ENFP for me .... any feedback?


----------



## Hiraeth

I'm curious about my type. xD

View attachment 677922

View attachment 677930

View attachment 677938

View attachment 677946


----------



## INTP96

Curious like everyone else
I'm gonna make it hard tho, I'm pretty diverse
No cheating



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## INTP96

Zoned out forgot it's in my username lmaaaaoooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitterself

I'm really curious about this.














@INTP96 How can one appear so different? I can see like 3-4 different persons in your photos (or I'm most probably bad at face recognition). And sorry, I can not type you >_<


----------



## Jaune

I'm pretty bored so I'll go type everyone who already posted in this thread right now.
I don't really have much reasoning behind these guesses, to be honest.
Yeah a lot of these are inaccurate but I tried not to cheat.
@Bitterself Seems like an introvert, and someone who uses Fe. INFJ 6w5 2w3 9w1 sp/sx.
@INTP96 Yeah, you are diverse in those pictures. This kind of diversity makes me want to visually type you as some sort of extrovert perceiver. ENTP or ESTP 7w8 8w9 3w2 so/sx.
@Hiraeth Nice selection of photos, you have a Fi kind of aesthetic. Seems intuitive too. INFP 4w3 6w5 9w1 sx/sp.
@Cupcake Angel You seem like someone who prefers Se but is introverted. Something about the awareness in your eyes, I think. ISTP or ISFP 5w6 8w9 3w4 sp/sx.
@Heavelyn Your aesthetic as well as your surroundings make you appear like an introvert to me, and those qualities along with your lack of eye contact make you seem intuitive. INTP 5w4 4w5 9w8 sp/so.
@lolalalah Nice eyes. I get Ni-Se vibes. INTJ 4w3 6w5 8w9 sx/sp.
@soop Haha your description of yourself in the first picture amused me. You seem intense, and I definitely get Se vibes. ESTP 8w9 3w2 7w6 so/sp.
@Notus Asphodelus I get Fi vibes right away from your outfit and the kind of friends you seem to have. I'd guess Se-Ni. ISFP 4w5 9w8 6w5 sp/sx.
@Grandmaster Yoda Your choice in clothing makes me think xNTP right away, and you look introverted. INTP 5w6 9w1 4w3 sp/so.
@pizzathegreat Looks like a grumpy introvert. ISTJ 5w6 1w9 3w4 sp/so.
@JoetheBull You seem like an introvert, but your smile reminds me of Fe. ISFJ 6w5 9w1 2w3 sp/sx.
In the other picture of you in the car you still seem like an introvert, but a thinker. I'd guess ISTP there.
@TheHuman Dude, I just have to say that your sense of style is pretty ideal to me. ISFP 9w8 7w6 4w3 sx/so.
@Kyora I like your hair. You have an introvert and Fi aesthetic to me. INFP 4w5 9w8 6w7 sp/sx.


----------



## Hiraeth

@Jaune Valjaune, what's a Fi kind of aesthetic? I'm curious. I am enneagram 4 indeed, which makes me very similar to INFPs in some respects.


----------



## Jaune

Hiraeth said:


> @Jaune Valjaune, what's a Fi kind of aesthetic? I'm curious. I am enneagram 4 indeed, which makes me very similar to INFPs in some respects.


To me, your choices in clothing (from what I can see) as well as your hairstyles seem like the kind of fashion choices that Fi-doms would choose. Stylish but alternative, and you seem kind of shy in your appearance. Fi-doms and Enneagram 4s of other types do share similar traits so I guess that's why I got that impression of you.


----------



## Antipode

The cute ones are always straight. xD


----------



## Antipode

Hiraeth said:


> I'm curious about my type. xD
> 
> View attachment 677922
> 
> View attachment 677930
> 
> View attachment 677938
> 
> View attachment 677946


You give me this authentic ISFP look.


----------



## Antipode

---










---










---










---

And a puppy for good measure.


----------



## VinnieBob

horrorbun said:


> Let's see how I visually type as!


NF
the butterfly coffee cup is a dead giveaway
is the cup filled with the blood of a newborn?


----------



## horrorbun

Vinniebob said:


> NF
> the butterfly coffee cup is a dead giveaway
> is the cup filled with the blood of a newborn?


If by newborn, you mean puppies, then yes


----------



## VinnieBob

horrorbun said:


> If by newborn, you mean puppies, then yes


um, no but close enough
you will eventually crave human blood:shocked:


----------



## horrorbun

Vinniebob said:


> um, no but close enough
> you will eventually crave human blood:shocked:


"Don't knock it until you try it," is the phrase that comes to mind. I doubt it would be too bad in the right drink... 

"Yeah, I'll take a 16 ounce AB+ latte with extra foam."


----------



## VinnieBob

horrorbun said:


> "Don't knock it until you try it," is the phrase that comes to mind. I doubt it would be too bad in the right drink...
> 
> "Yeah, I'll take a 16 ounce AB+ latte with extra foam."


ENFP babies are the best
they taste like cotton candy with a tad of magical unicorn


----------



## Sparky

Hi guys, would anybody else like to have their photo typed?


----------



## Turi




----------



## Sparky

Turi said:


> View attachment 685666


Do you have picture that's a closeup of the face? You might be INTP


----------



## Sparky

Would anybody else like to have their picture typed?


----------



## Freya Violet

Can someone go again? It's been a while and I wonder if I give off a different vibe now. I also noticed that my default face is quite different from my 'ready to take my own selfie' face and I kinda wanna see an opinion on that (free from any potential bias of my friends or family).


----------



## JoetheBull

Freya Violet said:


> Can someone go again? It's been a while and I wonder if I give off a different vibe now. I also noticed that my default face is quite different from my 'ready to take my own selfie' face and I kinda wanna see an opinion on that (free from any potential bias of my friends or family).



Wish I could, unfortunately I am not very good at even typing myself. Photo, text, or video. 

Here's a photo of me I just took if anyone want to have another go on me also.


----------



## a peach

^Getting serious INP vibes!
Aah I'm torn between Ti/Fi;; 
I want to say Feeler, though?? You have a cute puppy-dog look~








Bonus:

* *











LOL;; channeling my inner Madonna. 
Been watching a lot of the Blond Ambition tour.

* *




Okay, maybe I'm not an ISFJ;;;;; :tongue:


----------



## Freya Violet

^ Looks very Se+Fi and sx/so over there.




@JoetheBull I meant can someone who's participated earlier post another photo lol.


----------



## Jackobuss

Lol beautiful thread











Come and get it!

Edit: By the computer the upload didn't work, so I uploaded another Image by mobile phone, but ended up putting 2 images.
My preference was for the black and white, but I'm too lazy to dea-attach the 2nd, more data to work on xD
Sorry about that @Sparky


----------



## JoetheBull

music box said:


> ^Getting serious INP vibes!
> Aah I'm torn between Ti/Fi;;
> I want to say Feeler, though?? You have a cute puppy-dog look~
> 
> View attachment 709114
> 
> Bonus:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 709122
> 
> LOL;; channeling my inner Madonna.
> Been watching a lot of the Blond Ambition tour.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, maybe I'm not an ISFJ;;;;; :tongue:


 *blush* Th..Thank you. 


Freya Violet said:


> ^ Looks very Se+Fi and sx/so over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*JoetheBull* I meant can someone who's participated earlier post another photo lol.


Oh sorry. Well I inadvertently did as you asked though lol.


----------



## Birbsofafeather

Jackobuss said:


> Lol beautiful thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come and get it!
> 
> Edit: By the computer the upload didn't work, so I uploaded another Image by mobile phone, but ended up putting 2 images.
> My preference was for the black and white, but I'm too lazy to dea-attach the 2nd, more data to work on xD
> Sorry about that @Sparky


Yeah I'm not uploading a picture of me lol, but you do look like an ENTP! I'm digging the hair by the way!


----------



## Freya Violet

@Jackobuss
I can't help but think Ti, low Fe and kinda torn on whether Ne or Se? I'll go with ENTP for you cause at first glance you seem like one.


---
Soooo, I'mma just gonna go ahead and do this again with my default faces where I didn't spend minutes thinking how I'm gonna take the picture lol. I'm just really curious what type it might remind some people who guess types or someone's personality. Recently I realized (thanks to an 8 hour long call with my best buddy at that) that some of these look like I'm about to hurt someone or pull off something big.


----------



## Jackobuss

Birbsofafeather said:


> Yeah I'm not uploading a picture of me lol, but you do look like an ENTP! I'm digging the hair by the way!


Ahaha thank you pal, I'm curly by nature,I'm glad you liked it


----------



## Jackobuss

Freya Violet said:


> @Jackobuss
> I can't help but think Ti, low Fe and kinda torn on whether Ne or Se? I'll go with ENTP for you cause at first glance you seem like one.
> 
> 
> ---
> Soooo, I'mma just gonna go ahead and do this again with my default faces where I didn't spend minutes thinking how I'm gonna take the picture lol. I'm just really curious what type it might remind some people who guess types or someone's personality. Recently I realized (thanks to an 8 hour long call with my best buddy at that) that some of these look like I'm about to hurt someone or pull off something big.


Thanks Freya! Why did you get these vibes? Anyway, you get it right 
I'm torn between ENTP and INTP, ESTP would be awesome, but i kinda suck with my Se, like, I lose things I have in my pockets all the time


----------



## Stevester

Someone do me! (that sounded weird)


----------



## Turi

Stevester said:


> Someone do me! (that sounded weird)
> 
> View attachment 709353


Woulda guessed ISTP.


----------



## Queen of Cups

View attachment 709394


----------



## jetser

Little Kurt Cobain/Beck


----------



## Sparky

Thank you all for posting, and sorry for the lack of response on my part 
@Hellena Handbasket Can't see your attached picture
@Turi 
INFP
@JoetheBull
ENTJ
@music box 
ENTP
@Jackobuss 
ENTP
@Freya Violet
ENTP
@Stevester 
INTJ
@jetser 
ENTP


----------



## Turi

You're an ENTP, you're an ENTP, you're an ENTP, everyone's an ENTP!!!


----------



## Sparky

Turi said:


> You're an ENTP, you're an ENTP, you're an ENTP, everyone's an ENTP!!!


The ENTP personality is like the Swiss army knife, because it covers all political personalities, as well as temperaments and learning styles. Another personality that closely matches it would be the INTP personality. It's interesting, because INTP is very common in men, while it's ENTP for women.

Information about the other personality traits:
personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/1132474-mbti-add-personality-systems-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## jetser

Sparky said:


> The ENTP personality is like the Swiss army knife, because it covers all political personalities, as well as temperaments and learning styles. Another personality that closely matches it would be the INTP personality. It's interesting, because INTP is very common in men, while it's ENTP for women.


INTP and ENTP are both more common among men.
And if ENTP covers all personalities don't you make the mistake taking someone for an ENTP when he's not?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Try this.


----------



## JoetheBull

Sparky said:


> Thank you all for posting, and sorry for the lack of response on my part
> @*Hellena Handbasket* Can't see your attached picture
> @*Turi*
> INFP
> @*JoetheBull*
> ENTJ
> @*music box*
> ENTP
> @*Jackobuss*
> ENTP
> @*Freya Violet*
> ENTP
> @*Stevester*
> INTJ
> @*jetser*
> ENTP


:laughing: Never would have expected anyone to ever say ENTJ for my type.


----------



## jetser

JoetheBull said:


> :laughing: Never would have expected anyone to ever say ENTJ for my type.


He has a great sense for typing everybody the opposite of what someone is:
Turi: INFJ -> INFP
You: INTP -> ENTJ
Me: (most likely) INTJ -> ENTP


----------



## Sparky

@*Notus Asphodelus* 

ISFP appears right



jetser said:


> INTP and ENTP are both more common among men.
> And if ENTP covers all personalities don't you make the mistake taking someone for an ENTP when he's not?


INTP and ENTP are very much over-represented in the population, and I feel political personality traits, temperaments, and learning styles (when used together) are just as useful as MBTI in grouping people.



JoetheBull said:


> Never would have expected anyone to ever say ENTJ for my type.


I now think you are ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learning style


----------



## Grey Wolf

@Sparky Is there a test for these traits?


----------



## JoetheBull

Sparky said:


> I now think you are ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learning style


I usually do better with visual learning (despite learning a good deal from audio books). For the temperament I would need to look more into. The political seems on the point by the explanation given in the thread you linked. On the actual political views of the world. No idea really.


----------



## BranchMonkey

jetser said:


> He has a great sense for typing everybody the opposite of what someone is:
> Turi: INFJ -> INFP
> You: INTP -> ENTJ
> Me: (most likely) INTJ -> ENTP


The only thing I was sure of was INxx. After that, and looking at 'one' photo, I thought, 'Could be INFJ; could be INTP, but INxx for sure, and extravert: No way.'


A photo of me that represents how I look most often--even as a child people told me all the time, 'Smile, it can't be that bad' or my biological father regarding school photos when my mother showed him (ISTJ dad), 'Why don't you ever smile in pictures!?' which is amusing because he never did either.

I told my husband recently, 'I know you like it for me to smile in photos so I have but I'm not going to any longer; I don't feel it, I don't smile, and I don't feel it when it's posing.' He said, "OK" and for that ESFj man to say that meant a lot to me.


----------



## Sparky

Grey Wolf said:


> @Sparky Is there a test for these traits?


The political personality comes mainly from observing people and looking at how they look or "come across". There can be a test, though I need to gather more information about each political personality. For the moment, the information mostly comes from personal experiences, observations, and watching online video interviews or movies. 

The temperaments you can observe readily in people, especially when you first group them in respective MBTI types. This is where a video is worth a thousand words, so I might need to compile a video contrasting the different temperaments among people with same MBTI personality. For simple identification, people with the visual temperament more readily scan their environment when talking or walking, having their eyes frequently looking upwards when thinking (this might make them appear more enthusiastic, fast or active). People with the auditory temperament often look sideways to their ears, and either look ahead or down when walking, as if they are listening or thinking (makes them appear analytical or "good listeners"). Those with the olfactory temperament will walk and appear peaceful and relaxed. Finally, people with the "choleric" or irritable temperament will appear like there is a stick up their spine and walk rather stiffly, while talking tends to be in bursts.

People rarely have the same temperament and learning style. For example, a person with visual temperament might have either auditory learning style or hands-on learning style, while someone with olfactory temperament might have either visual or auditory learning style. This is theoretical, though intuitive people might more easily acquire a secondary learning style than sensing people.

For a simple visual identification, people with the visual learning style often have an intense gaze, or that their eyes widen upon seeing or hearing something. People with the auditory learning style might appear more social, talkative or ready to listen. Those with the hands-on learning style will appear like they don't talk much, or are often thinking about something. 



JoetheBull said:


> I usually do better with visual learning (despite learning a good deal from audio books). For the temperament I would need to look more into. The political seems on the point by the explanation given in the thread you linked. On the actual political views of the world. No idea really.


The information from temperament goes into subconscious memory, so it appears natural when you come up with something visually pleasing. The learning style goes to your working memory, so joining group discussions, attending lectures, and reading out loud all greatly help in your learning process. 

@*BranchMonkey* 

You might be ISFP, Social Capitalist, olfactory temperament, auditory learning style.

The "smile for the camera" appears to be more of a Fe (extroverted feeling) thing.


----------



## Freya Violet

ENTP is pretty wild for me lol. But ENTPs do have an exciting look usually, so this might as well be a compliment that I'll take.


----------



## KillinIt

I think a persons appearance can say a lot about them so it's interesting to see how it relates to type


----------



## oiseaudrole

Well, my avatar picture is me. I don't take too many pictures of myself or feel like attaching a different one so I hope that works :ghost:


----------



## Libra Sun

I'd say ISTP, Enneagram 6w7

https://ibb.co/npKajQ


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Sparky


ISFP? No, I have a sister who fits ISFP completely, including smiling in all her school photos ... maybe her friends were standing in line behind her for encouragement, or she wanted to please our father--unlike me, in this situation. 

Who knows what motivates some to smile when they don't feel like it, or occasionally smile because they do--unless they share why, which I did--and it was never for an inanimate object and rarely for an animated one.

No one can read another person for personality based on one photo or even a series of photos without context. I gave some, and I have no idea what would lead you to choose ISFP for me rather than INFP or some other type who doesn't lead with Fe.


----------



## KillinIt

oiseaudrole said:


> Well, my avatar picture is me. I don't take too many pictures of myself or feel like attaching a different one so I hope that works :ghost:


I think you look like an INFJ, my second guess would be INFP. I think you look introverted and definitely an NF type


----------



## oiseaudrole

KillinIt said:


> I think you look like an INFJ, my second guess would be INFP. I think you look introverted and definitely an NF type


Oh wow, good job. INFJ


----------



## Sparky

@*KillinIt
* 
ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learning style

@*oiseaudrole* 

ENFJ, Social Capitalist, auditory temperament, visual learning style

@*soul_searching* 

INTP, Neutral Communist, visual temperament, auditory learning style

Information about the political personality traits, temperaments, and learning styles: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## KillinIt

Sparky said:


> @*KillinIt
> *
> ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learning style


Interesting, I'm an ISFP so that's almost my opposite!


----------



## Turi

Another ENTP!

Holy shit.

Are we being trolled or what?


----------



## Sparky

KillinIt said:


> Interesting, I'm an ISFP so that's almost my opposite!


How did you get ISFP? You might actually have the hands-on learning style, not auditory learning style


----------



## KillinIt

Sparky said:


> How did you get ISFP? You might actually have the hands-on learning style, not auditory learning style


Through a very long process of many questionnaires and quizzes then a while back, a kind user on here messaged me based on a questionnaire I filled in and we worked through my personality and reached ISFP. 

I'm pretty positive I'm an introvert. There was a while when I wasn't sure if I used strong Si or Se because I didn't really get the difference but we think it's Se. I'm a sensor not an intuitive so if I use Se then my primary function would be Fi or Ti and Fi seems the most likely. Although the descriptions of Fi are really vague and I'm not 100% I AM Fi dominant because it's not something as easily observable as Se

And I think I definitely have a hands on style! I learn nothing through either reading or listening to lectures!


----------



## Sparky

KillinIt said:


> Through a very long process of many questionnaires and quizzes then a while back, a kind user on here messaged me based on a questionnaire I filled in and we worked through my personality and reached ISFP.
> 
> I'm pretty positive I'm an introvert. There was a while when I wasn't sure if I used strong Si or Se because I didn't really get the difference but we think it's Se. I'm a sensor not an intuitive so if I use Se then my primary function would be Fi or Ti and Fi seems the most likely. Although the descriptions of Fi are really vague and I'm not 100% I AM Fi dominant because it's not something as easily observable as Se
> 
> And I think I definitely have a hands on style! I learn nothing through either reading or listening to lectures!


I'm also a hands-on learner, so listening to lectures and reading texts are not as helpful as writing notes. It's time consuming compared to visual and auditory learners, who do fine with just reading and listening to a lecture, though writing and doing homework is what works for me.

The questionnaires might be confusing visual temperament with Se, and hands-on learning with introversion and the sensing dichotomy


----------



## KillinIt

Sparky said:


> I'm also a hands-on learner, so listening to lectures and reading texts are not as helpful as writing notes while I read. It's time consuming compared to visual and auditory learners, who do fine with just reading and listening to a lecture, though writing helps a lot in memorizing key points.
> 
> The questionnaire might be confusing visual temperament with Se, and hands-on learning with introversion and the sensing dichotomy


It does take longer! But making my notes look good makes me a tiny bit more likely to study. And it helps with memory when I can remember the colours on the notes or where I stuck up posters I made in my room.

What made you go with ENTP out of interest? Did you focus on one image more than the other because when I uploaded the two I thought they were quite contrasting photos so any responses would be interesting


----------



## Sparky

KillinIt said:


> It does take longer! But making my notes look good makes me a tiny bit more likely to study. And it helps with memory when I can remember the colours on the notes or where I stuck up posters I made in my room.
> 
> What made you go with ENTP out of interest? Did you focus on one image more than the other because when I uploaded the two I thought they were quite contrasting photos so any responses would be interesting


The first image was very telling that you are ENTP, or extroverted, intuitive, thinking; because you do not look like ENTJ, ENTP is the obvious answer. The second photo shows the ENTP aspect even more. The hands-on learning style was difficult to tell with the first photograph, though you do appear to be more on the "not so talkative" side, so auditory learning was eventually ruled out in favor of hands-on learning.

I thought you might be auditory temperament and visual learner, though later figured you to be of the visual temperament


----------



## KillinIt

Sparky said:


> I thought you might be auditory temperament and visual learner, though later figured you to be of the visual temperament


I read your link to explaining the styles and before reading it I probably would've said I was a visual learner in that I learn through colours, videos, pictures etc and they are what stands out but when I read about graphs and charts....I like that they're a visual representation but most of the time I look at them and thank 'what...' :L

I think auditory temperament might be a better match, I think I appear more quiet and observant rather than analytical. Interesting what the photos show though


----------



## Sparky

KillinIt said:


> I read your link to explaining the styles and before reading it I probably would've said I was a visual learner in that I learn through colours, videos, pictures etc and they are what stands out but when I read about graphs and charts....I like that they're a visual representation but most of the time I look at them and thank 'what...' :L
> 
> I think auditory temperament might be a better match, I think I appear more quiet and observant rather than analytical. Interesting what the photos show though


People of the auditory temperament tend to be more vocal, and you appear more reflective. Visual temperament is more likely


----------



## oiseaudrole

Sparky said:


> @*KillinIt
> *
> ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learning style
> 
> @*oiseaudrole*
> 
> ENFJ, Social Capitalist, auditory temperament, visual learning style
> 
> @*soul_searching*
> 
> INTP, Neutral Communist, visual temperament, auditory learning style
> 
> Information about the political personality traits, temperaments, and learning styles: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html



Why ENFJ over INFJ? What is social capitalist?


----------



## Sparky

oiseaudrole said:


> Why ENFJ over INFJ? What is social capitalist?


You look extroverted, and that's the biggest reason you are ENFJ. 

Social Capitalists is a type of people who often make great news broadcasters and interviewers. They have higher expectations of others, and grow impatient when those expectations do not match reality.

If it helps, please visit my website and check out INFJ and ENFJ typings: MBTI Typings of Famous People


----------



## felina

I'm not sure of my type, so anything goes. 










Here's a candid pic. I'm the one in the red pants.


----------



## jetser

felina said:


> I'm not sure of my type, so anything goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a candid pic. I'm the one in the red pants.


My initial reaction is INFP.
Could be ISFP or ESFP as well.


----------



## Sparky

@felina 

ENFP, Social Capitalist, visual temperament, hands-on learner


----------



## jmdortega




----------



## Sparky

@*felina* 

You might actually be auditory temperament, visual learner

@*jmdortega* 

ENTP, social neutral communist, auditory temperament, visual learner

Information about the traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## jmdortega

Sparky said:


> @*felina*
> 
> You might actually be auditory temperament, visual learner
> 
> @*jmdortega*
> 
> ENTP, social neutral communist, auditory temperament, visual learner
> 
> Information about the traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


Well the T is correct and as for N well I'm a cross between an S & N so pretty accurate also but for the other two letters how I would love to be an E & P but I'm very much an I (97% Introverted) & J (77% Judging). As for learning style, yes I'm quite a visual learner (battling neck to neck with hands-on learner).

Btw what is social neutral communist?


----------



## Sparky

jmdortega said:


> Well the T is correct and as for N well I'm a cross between an S & N so pretty accurate also but for the other two letters how I would love to be an E & P but I'm very much an I (97% Introverted) & J (77% Judging). As for learning style, yes I'm quite a visual learner (battling neck to neck with hands-on learner).
> 
> Btw what is social neutral communist?


Social Neutral Communist (like the Capital Neutral Communists) are people who care for children above all other interests. They also want to find and simplify truth to a level even children can understand, and will sometimes pursue their goals at the expense of friendships and other relationships.


----------



## Autumn_Fairy

I currently have a thread going for confusion about my type. Your guess is as good as mine! XD 

Selfie (recent)








Not a Selfie (recent)








Candid (circa 2008)


----------



## Sparky

@*Autumn_Fairy* 

ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner

It would be helpful if you have a picture of yourself smiling for the camera, in a public setting

Information about the traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## Autumn_Fairy

Sparky said:


> @*Autumn_Fairy*
> 
> ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner
> 
> It would be helpful if you have a picture of yourself smiling for the camera, in a public setting


ENTP? Totally didn't see that coming! haha. 
Smiling in public - that's a tall order. I had to really dig to find anything that wasn't blurry or in a dark setting. One of these isn't terribly public - I was visiting extended family, but I thought it was one of the clearer pictures I have.


----------



## bananaMANN007

Based on my profile picture which type am I?


----------



## Sybow

With little information but just a face in the dark, I'm going to assume INTP or ISTP.















Curious what you guys think my MBTI type is


----------



## Turi

Autumn_Fairy said:


> ENTP? Totally didn't see that coming! haha.
> Smiling in public - that's a tall order. I had to really dig to find anything that wasn't blurry or in a dark setting. One of these isn't terribly public - I was visiting extended family, but I thought it was one of the clearer pictures I have.
> 
> View attachment 724338
> 
> View attachment 724346


He says everyones an ENTP.


----------



## Sparky

@*Autumn_Fairy* 

INFP

@*bananaMANN007* 

ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner

The photo is a little too dark, so this is rough guess

@*Sybow* 

ENTP, Social Neutral Communist, visual temperament, hands-on-learner

Descriptions of the traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## Turi

Sparky said:


> @*Autumn_Fairy*
> 
> INFP
> 
> @*bananaMANN007*
> 
> ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner
> 
> The photo is a little too dark, so this is rough guess
> 
> @*Sybow*
> 
> ENTP, Social Neutral Communist, visual temperament, hands-on-learner
> 
> Descriptions of the traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


Two more ENTPs boiz.

Can I be one yet? Please Mr @Sparky?


----------



## Sparky

Turi said:


> Two more ENTPs boiz.
> 
> Can I be one yet? Please Mr @*Sparky* ?
> 
> View attachment 724562


INFP, social communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner

Do you have a picture where you are smiling for the camera?


----------



## Jackobuss

Hey @Sparky , Here I am! Once you typed me ENTP, if I remember well, I give you two pictures here  















Let me know, the other photo was stupid enough xD


----------



## Sparky

@*Jackobuss* 

ENTP, capital socialist, visual temperament, hands-on learner

Interestingly, you share traits with Barack Obama

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## Jackobuss

Sparky said:


> @*Jackobuss*
> 
> ENTP, capital socialist, visual temperament, hands-on learner
> 
> Interestingly, you share traits with Barack Obama
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


Whoa what's that? A program to help in visual typing? That's pretty cool, you described pretty well some characteristics of me! Interesting that I share some traits with Obama... Anyway, thanks for the reply here!!


----------



## Sparky

Jackobuss said:


> Whoa what's that? A program to help in visual typing? That's pretty cool, you described pretty well some characteristics of me! Interesting that I share some traits with Obama... Anyway, thanks for the reply here!!


MBTI+ is a system to further categorize and account for the differences observed in people sharing the same MBTI personality type. It takes into account values, such as power, wealth, and children, as well as temperaments and learning styles.


----------



## shameless

I am on the left dark hair


----------



## Turi

Sensational said:


> View attachment 736074
> 
> View attachment 736082
> 
> View attachment 736090
> 
> 
> I am on the left dark hair
> View attachment 736098
> 
> 
> View attachment 736106


ENTP socialist capitalist revivalist auditory visualisation hands-on learner left/right handed alpha beta gamma quadra temperament


----------



## shameless

Turi said:


> ENTP socialist capitalist revivalist auditory visualisation hands-on learner left/right handed alpha beta gamma quadra temperament


:laughing:

Are you saying you think I am ENTP or that I look ENTP, or both?


----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## Turi

Sensational said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Are you saying you think I am ENTP or that I look ENTP, or both?


Neither, I'm saying Sparky will type you as an ENTP, same as everyone else.


----------



## Raconteur

Yesss yesss tell me which kind of ENTP I am! Then do my cat please.


----------



## Raconteur

Sparky said:


> Sorry I might have offended you by referring to him as sharing personality traits with Nicholas Cage. Capital Socialist and Social Communist make good couples, especially when you two share the same temperament.


Nah you didn't! Nic Cage is a pretty funny dude. Everyone says we're such a great couple which cracks me up because I'm like, "If only you really knew how much we bicker at home!!"

Wouldn't trade him for the world though!


----------



## Steelight




----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Sparky

@*Steelight* 

ENTP, National Socialist, visual temperament, auditory learner

The weakness of a National Socialist is their emphasis on control and conservative values, might make them become unable to accept opposing or alternative views

@*Despotic Ocelot* 

Your picture appears to not have been posted yet

------

Information on the personality traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## Sparky

Raconteur said:


> Nah you didn't! Nic Cage is a pretty funny dude. Everyone says we're such a great couple which cracks me up because I'm like, "If only you really knew how much we bicker at home!!"
> 
> Wouldn't trade him for the world though!


I now think your husband is ENFJ, Capital Socialist, olfactory temperament, auditory learner; also changed the typing of Nicholas Cage from ENTP to ENFJ accordingly


----------



## Raconteur

Sparky said:


> I now think your husband is ENFJ, Capital Socialist, olfactory temperament, auditory learner; also changed the typing of Nicholas Cage from ENTP to ENFJ accordingly


Interesting! 

I'm not sure if this has anything to do with anything, but he has high functioning autism and is therefore very confused by emotions and social cues. He does not like talking about or dealing with his feelings because he doesn't know how. I don't think that this has anything to do with mbti at all, but it has made him very hard for me to type. Whenever he games though, he is a natural leader, barking out orders and such and strategizing for the team. Now that you mention it, however, he is oddly emotional in his own way. But it's more of a childlike stunted emotionality. Maybe the autism clouds over the ENFJ stereotypes and makes him more logical?


----------



## Sparky

Raconteur said:


> Interesting!
> 
> I'm not sure if this has anything to do with anything, but he has high functioning autism and is therefore very confused by emotions and social cues. He does not like talking about or dealing with his feelings because he doesn't know how. I don't think that this has anything to do with mbti at all, but it has made him very hard for me to type. Whenever he games though, he is a natural leader, barking out orders and such and strategizing for the team. Now that you mention it, however, he is oddly emotional in his own way. But it's more of a childlike stunted emotionality. Maybe the autism clouds over the ENFJ stereotypes and makes him more logical?


It could be that he's more focused on gaining skills, by him being a Capital Socialist. I feel like people with Fe-Ti have a harder time with identifying and processing their own feelings, though not necessarily someone else's emotions.


----------



## Raconteur

Sparky said:


> *It could be that he's more focused on gaining skills*, by him being a Capital Socialist. I feel like people with Fe-Ti have a harder time with identifying and processing their own feelings, though not necessarily someone else's emotions.


This is definitely true. If he decides that he cares about someone else's issues or problems, he does get way more involved emotionally than me.


----------



## Turi

Sparky said:


> I now think your husband is ENFJ, Capital Socialist, olfactory temperament, auditory learner; also changed the typing of Nicholas Cage from ENTP to ENFJ accordingly


You changed your typing of Nicholas Cage, because some other guy looks like an ENFJ?


----------



## Sparky

Turi said:


> You changed your typing of Nicholas Cage, because some other guy looks like an ENFJ?


Turi, I think you might be ENFJ now, not ESFJ. 

I've learned to identify the ENFJ, whereas before, I was grouping them with the ENTP, INTP, and INTJ

You can check out my updated list of ENFJ typings: ENFJ Famous People


----------



## Turi

Sparky said:


> Turi, I think you might be ENFJ now, not ESFJ.
> 
> I've learned to identify the ENFJ, whereas before, I was grouping them with the ENTP, INTP, and INTJ
> 
> You can check out my updated list of ENFJ typings: ENFJ Famous People


What happened to INFP?


----------



## Sparky

Turi said:


> What happened to INFP?


That was when I couldn't see you very clearly in your photos


----------



## Turi

Sparky said:


> That was when I couldn't see you very clearly in your photos


I'm picturing you seeing someone in a dark club and thinking to yourself.. there's an INFP.. then the lights come on and you're stupified as he suddenly magics into an ENFJ.. how could this be?


----------



## Sparky

Turi said:


> I'm picturing you seeing someone in a dark club and thinking to yourself.. there's an INFP.. then the lights come on and you're stupified as he suddenly magics into an ENFJ.. how could this be?


It's similar to how you see a number at a distance, and think it's 8, though upon closer look, it's actually a 3


----------



## Beadiamondindaruff

What’s me


----------



## taskmaster

Beadiamondindaruff said:


> What’s me



ISTP or ISFJ.... clearly! 

But I also have no idea, what I'm even talking about..... lol


----------



## Sparky

Beadiamondindaruff said:


> What’s me


ENFJ, Capital Socialist, olfactory temperament, visual learner

Information on the traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## Beadiamondindaruff

How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Sparky

Beadiamondindaruff said:


> How did you come to that conclusion?


Visual typing is done mostly through vibes, which means a combination of different facial features, coupled with the possible ways a person might express emotions


----------



## taskmaster

Ok! do me! DO ME NEXT!


----------



## Sparky

Raconteur said:


> @*Sparky*
> 
> I have a friend who is so convinced that I am an infp because I am reserved, and I’m really vexed by it. Hahah. We keep going round and round in conversations where he’s like, “Yes well you love being around people, but you need to recharge alone or you feel best being alone”, and I’m like “No. I don’t like being alone. As soon as I leave work I get anxious because I’m by myself and have to call someone and chat. I need to be alone truly maybe one or two hours a week.” And then he’s like- “hmm. Weird for an infp”
> 
> And then he carries on about the socionics type descriptions and he says stuff like “why do you get along so well with enfps and entps? You’re supposed to be Conflicting and Illusionary” and I’m like “wouldn’t an infp be an infj in socionics?!”
> 
> AND I WANT TO EXPLODE
> 
> And I needed to talk to an infj about it. I’m not sure why this bothers me so much.
> 
> So now basically my line for him is “yeah, I must be weird for an infp”


Have you had any communication problems with your husband? Because you use Ne-Si, while your husband (being ENFJ) uses Ni-Se. The differences might be minimized because you both are Feelers, though wonder if you had any problems due to the different cognitive functions, hence different views.


----------



## Raconteur

Sparky said:


> Have you had any communication problems with your husband? Because you use Ne-Si, while your husband (being ENFJ) uses Ni-Se. The differences might be minimized because you both are Feelers, though wonder if you had any problems due to the different cognitive functions, hence different views.


Hm...our communication has always been extremely open and honest. From the start we were very specific about what we wanted from a partner and that we liked each other/wanted to date/eventually get married, etc. The only hard part is that over time, his values and ideas on what he wanted from life changed a bit (as he grew up. We got married pretty young at 22) while mine stayed the same. I don't attribute that to mbti though. More just being young and stupid. Also the fact that he never wants to talk about feelings (I still think he's an entj, sorry.) and I'm occasionally preaching my values while he rolls his eyes. 

By the way ignore my previous comment about my friend. The dude that said I was an infp then decided later i was an entp. (Which would be ridiculous if you knew me in real life, haha) I'm done getting emotional about someone's opinion that doesn't matter, lol.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Appears correct.
@Sparky What am I? *smirks*


----------



## Libra Sun

Me on the left, my cousin on the right. Curious about both of our types.
https://ibb.co/dpJpS6


----------



## remarkable_remark

I get ENFP vibes from you and ESxJ from your cousin.
.
Me and my amiga:


----------



## LadyClaudia

This is an old photo:

http://ap.imagensbrasil.org/image/dwrtHA

And these two are the most recent:

http://ap.imagensbrasil.org/image/dwrqCs
http://ap.imagensbrasil.org/image/dwrDPW


----------



## Sparky

soul_searching said:


> Me on the left, my cousin on the right. Curious about both of our types.
> https://ibb.co/dpJpS6


ENFP, Capital Socialist, auditory temperament, hands-on learner for you

ENTP, Social Capitalist, visual temperament, auditory learner for your cousin

@*Torporific*

ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner for you

ENTP, Social Communist, olfactory temperament, visual learner for your amiga

@*LadyClaudia*

The pictures don't appear for some reason, can you use this link to host images: https://imgbb.com/

*@**Crowbo*

I can see ENTP for you; Social Capitalist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language


----------



## LadyClaudia

Sorry @Sparky

These are the two oldest photos:

https://ibb.co/gdDNEm
https://ibb.co/jbTpum

These are the two most recent photos:
https://ibb.co/bZPjS6
https://ibb.co/dt6yn6

Thanks


----------



## Sparky

@LadyClaudia

Still can't see the pictures. You can directly post them by clicking the icon that looks like a "square frame with a tree inside".


----------



## LadyClaudia

Sparky said:


> @LadyClaudia
> 
> Still can't see the pictures. You can directly post them by clicking the icon that looks like a "square frame with a tree inside".


I fixed it now, thank you. @Sparky


----------



## psychologic

View attachment 750650
View attachment 750658
View attachment 750666
View attachment 750682
View attachment 750690


O venerable sage...... please tell me my type


----------



## Turi

rhythmic said:


> View attachment 750650
> View attachment 750658
> View attachment 750666
> View attachment 750682
> View attachment 750690
> 
> 
> O venerable sage...... please tell me my type


You've got half of it in your sig.
@Sparky - fill in those gaps the way you do.


----------



## Shadow Tag

@rhythmic

Definitely introverted, so INFP if you fill in the last letters. Though I wouldn't be surprised if you were Ni/Se.










V.I. my ass :]


----------



## Sparky

@*LadyClaudia*

ENTP, Capital Communist, Visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, creative oriented

@*rhythmic*

ENTP, Social Communist visual temperament, hands-on learner, creative oriented

@*Shadow Tag*

ENFJ, Social Communist, auditory temperament, hands-on learner

Descriptions of the personality traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## LadyClaudia

Sparky said:


> @*LadyClaudia*
> 
> ENTP, Capital Communist, Visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, creative oriented
> 
> @*rhythmic*
> 
> ENTP, Social Communist visual temperament, hands-on learner, creative oriented
> 
> @*Shadow Tag*
> 
> ENFJ, Social Communist, auditory temperament, hands-on learner
> 
> Descriptions of the personality traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


Thank you @Sparky

Capital Communists:
Focus: Human potential (how to make people lives more fulfilling, easier and happier)
Weakness: Might have high-expectations of self that causes depression or self-harm
I agree

Visual people - "Sanguine", fast movements, appear active and enthusiastic
I am a quick person, but sometimes my inhibition blocks this festive energy, appearing like a shy and quiet person

Physical intimacy - desire to touch and be touched; can appear and sound innocent and playful
Yes Yes

Writing / kinesthetic / hands-on - learns better through hands-on experience, practice, and writing notes
I agree very much, practice is the best learning for me

I never thought it would be typed as ENTP
Because it is accustomed to be called ISFJ (due to my sensitivity, inhibition and practicality)

But I agree with the attributes you gave me


----------



## nep2une

The idea here seems fun, but doesn't this Sparky person say everyone is ENTP or ENFJ...? lol Either way...


----------



## Sparky

@neptune_faced 

ESTP, Social Communist, auditory temperament, visual learner

Descriptions of the personality traits: MBTI+ : Add-on personality systems to enhance character description and profiling


----------



## Isa13

Both of us in my avatar please?


----------



## Sparky

Isa13 said:


> Both of us in my avatar please?


I'm not seeing your pictures in any avatar on your profile. If you want, you can post your pictures to this website: https://imgbb.com/ then share the links


----------



## Sybow




----------



## Sparky

Satan_Claus said:


> View attachment 751985


ENFP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, creative-oriented

Descriptions of the personality traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## Xzcouter

Hmm hope you don't kind me uploading it onto imgur as I am on my mobile: https://imgur.com/a/ZnjqF

Kept my favourite picks with 2 Christmas picks so you know they are new haha. Just currently confused on what my type (considering ISFJ) is so I would love some input.


----------



## Sparky

Xzcouter said:


> Hmm hope you don't kind me uploading it onto imgur as I am on my mobile: https://imgur.com/a/ZnjqF
> 
> Kept my favourite picks with 2 Christmas picks so you know they are new haha. Just currently confused on what my type (considering ISFJ) is so I would love some input.


You appear to be ENFJ, Neutral Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, creative oriented

Descriptions of the personality traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## Rydori

I like to remain anonymous in where ill refrain showing my face. So type me facing away and my back on the camera in a thinking position










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faithhealing

Hmmm... I know you're actual type but I'll say ENTJ
















You're legally required to ignore how messy my hair is!


----------



## Sparky

@faithhealing 

ENFP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner

Descriptions of the personality traits: MBTI+ : Add-on personality systems to enhance character description and profiling


----------



## faithhealing

@Sparky

I'm surprised you went with ENFP based on how I look but that's interesting! I'm a Marxist, I probably do learn better with my hands but I don't like hands-on work, and I'm not sure about my temperament but you could be right!


----------



## faithhealing

faithhealing said:


> @Sparky
> 
> I'm surprised you went with ENFP based on how I look but that's interesting! I'm a Marxist, I probably do learn better with my hands but I don't like hands-on work, and I'm not sure about my temperament but you could be right!


I usually type as Melancholic but ya Capital/Neutral Communist is totally true!


----------



## Sparky

faithhealing said:


> I usually type as Melancholic but ya Capital/Neutral Communist is totally true!


Auditory temperament might actually be a better fit for you. If that's the case, then you are likely auditory temperament, visual learner


----------



## faithhealing

Sparky said:


> Auditory temperament might actually be a better fit for you. If that's the case, then you are likely auditory temperament, visual learner


Based on what I read Auditory fits


----------



## Sparky

@faithhealing


I think you might actually be INTP, not ENFP


----------



## faithhealing

Sparky said:


> @faithhealing
> 
> 
> I think you might actually be INTP, not ENFP


 @Sparky

You're like, the first person to suggest that I may be a Thinker. I originally thought I was an INTP and I would usually type as INTP whenever I took cognitive function tests. I probably type as INFJ as frequently though too, despite me not seeing much similarity in those two types. That's interesting that you would suggest that though!


----------



## Rydori

@faithhealing I'd reckon INXX for you.


----------



## faithhealing

@Rydori 

ya I think you're probably right, I don't usually question whether or not I'm an S or an N, and I need a lot of alone time, so I must be an introvert


----------



## DePalma

@Xzcouter I guessed ENTP @faithhealing I read the INFJ before I enlarged your picture, but yeah, I might have guessed that.







I'm the one that's not a part of the Julio-Claudian family. I know I'm a Capital Socialist though!


----------



## faithhealing

@DePalma I'm not sure! I'd probably guess XNTP but that may be because of the glasses haha


----------



## Sparky

@*DePalma*

ENTP, Capital Socialist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language

@*faithhealing*

Because I changed your typing to INTP, the other personality aspects are changed as well: 

INTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner

---
Descriptions of the personality traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## La Bella Luna

Hope it's okay but these are more updated pics.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Infp I'm guessing 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Libra Sun

ENFP

https://ibb.co/mxOWob


----------



## catharsiis

@soul_searching

You give me an ISXJ vibe. Leaning more towards ISTJ. Also could see ISFP, maaaybe ISTP.

Here's some selfies:


----------



## Sparky

@*La Bella Luna*
ENFP, Social Communist, auditory temperament, hands-on learner, gifting love language

@*ai.tran.75*
ENFP, National Capitalist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language

@*soul_searching*
ENFJ, Neutral Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner

@*catharsiis*
ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language

Descriptions of the personality traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## Libra Sun

https://m.imgur.com/a/zLgjG @Sparky


----------



## Angelo

Sparky said:


> and because visual typing can be very accurate


how so?


----------



## Lunacik

Lexifer said:


> Hm. I'm not sure how someone can determine type by facial expressions but I heard of it. What is your process? I'd love to post some pictures to experiment but I'm a professional. Maybe I can shoot you an email?


Once I was watching a video on youtube about this and the pic of myself i was using matched his ENTP description. It was funny.


----------



## Lunacik

[attach=config


----------



## Sparky

Angelo said:


> how so?


The way people look reflect their personality, so different personalities have different looks. Even though people might differ in terms of weight and height, the overall appearance stays the same

@*RGBCMYK*

I think your picture didn't post. Please post it by clicking the picture frame icon (with a tree inside).



Lexifer said:


> Hm. I'm not sure how someone can determine type by facial expressions but I heard of it. What is your process? I'd love to post some pictures to experiment but I'm a professional. Maybe I can shoot you an email?


I would love to talk about the process, though I still have to gather more information, or assemble it in a video form. Maybe we can cooperate, or if someone is interested in cooperation, you can message me. Presently, the typing method is mostly gained from observational experience. 

@*soul_searching*

The picture is not loading for some reason. Can you upload it to imgur or another file hosting website?


----------



## Lunacik

Sparky said:


> The way people look reflect their personality, so different personalities have different looks. Even though people might differ in terms of weight and height, the overall appearance stays the same
> 
> @*RGBCMYK*
> 
> I think your picture didn't post. Please post it by clicking the picture frame icon (with a tree inside).
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to talk about the process, though I still have to gather more information, or assemble it in a video form. Maybe we can cooperate, or if someone is interested in cooperation, you can message me. Presently, the typing method is mostly gained from observational experience.
> 
> @*soul_searching*
> 
> The picture is not loading for some reason. Can you upload it to imgur or another file hosting website?


a bit of a troll moment.


----------



## Angelo

Sparky said:


> The way people look reflect their personality, so different personalities have different looks. Even though people might differ in terms of weight and height, the overall appearance stays the same



ok, what do you think:
* *
















**dont quote the picture, im deleting it after you answer


----------



## Sparky

@*soul_searching*

ENFP, Neutral Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language

@*Angelo*

ENTP, Social Capitalist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language

Descriptions for the traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## Angelo

Sparky said:


> ENTP, Social Capitalist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language
> 
> Descriptions for the traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


no... (except for physical touch, thats accurate) how did you even come to that conclusion?


----------



## The red spirit

Guess my type!


----------



## Sparky

@*The red spirit*

ENFP, Neutral Capital Communist, auditory temperament, hands-on learner

Descriptions for the traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html

@*Angelo*

You might actually be Capital Socialist, auditory temperament, hands-on learner. I will need more pictures, and one without you wearing the glasses, to get a better take on your personality.


----------



## The red spirit

@Sparky No, but seriously, why is everyone either Ne or Ni dom?


----------



## Sparky

The red spirit said:


> @*Sparky* No, but seriously, why is everyone either Ne or Ni dom?


Contrary to popular belief, intuitive people are far more prevalent than sensors (who make up maybe only 10-15% of the population). Also, sensors like ESTP and ISTJ are very unlikely to visit a MBTI forum.


----------



## Angelo

@Sparky
Why do you type almost everybody as an ENxx?


----------



## Sparky

Angelo said:


> @*Sparky*
> Why do you type almost everybody as an ENxx?


Maybe because there are more Ne-dominant people using Personality Cafe, and since ENxx tend to see possibilities in everything, they are more likely to be unsure about their type, as they see possibilities for being other types as well.


----------



## The red spirit

Sparky said:


> Contrary to popular belief, intuitive people are far more prevalent than sensors (who make up maybe only 10-15% of the population). Also, sensors like ESTP and ISTJ are very unlikely to visit a MBTI forum.


But where you saw N in me? What details reveal that?


----------



## 481450

This is a real pic of me, I'm totally not trolling haha!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sugarpot said:


> F types are on the bottom in the military.


Sorry chic, I am not getting and ENTJ vibe at all. Maybe, ENFJ or ENFP


----------



## shazam




----------



## BugFolk

Here's my mug. Eep. Run.
View attachment 771458


----------



## Sparky

@*ENIGMA15*

Can you post a picture or link me to your photo (preferrably using imgur)? 

@*shazam*

Is that you in the profile picture?

You appear to be ENFJ, Social Capitalist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language

You like to influence people so they also get excited with whatever interests you. You value friendships, and like associating with people who appear to be above you in social status, or are driven to pursue wealth. You want to make more money, and will do all you can to find the job that suits you better, especially if it deals with finding customers, and persuading them to buy your product or service.

@*BugFolk*

ENTP, National Socialist, visual temperament, auditory learner, gifting love language

You value spending time with family, and honoring traditions. You have an excellent memory, and prefer to do and finish one thing at a time. You also like power, or be associated with people who have power. You are patient and persistent in getting things done. Your attention to detail, and preference to follow schedules make you very dependable. 

---

Descriptions of the personality traits: personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/1132474-mbti-add-personality-systems-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## BugFolk

Sparky said:


> @*
> 
> @BugFolk
> 
> ENTP, National Socialist, visual temperament, auditory learner, gifting love language
> 
> You value spending time with family, and honoring traditions. You have an excellent memory, and prefer to do and finish one thing at a time. You also like power, or be associated with people who have power. You are patient and persistent in getting things done. Your attention to detail, and preference to follow schedules make you very dependable.
> 
> ---
> 
> Descriptions of the personality traits: personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/1132474-mbti-add-personality-systems-enhance-character-description-profiling.html*


*

Thank you. I never thought of ENTP to be my type and not sure this description fits, but I'll keep it as a possibility. I have a friend who may be an ENTP.*


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Throwback, if you don't know, now you know http://i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/009/556/jesus-bleu-mauve.jpg


----------



## New Dawn




----------



## milliemopsx

just look at my profile pic please, as it wont let me upload a picture!


----------



## shazam

Sparky said:


> @*ENIGMA15*
> 
> Can you post a picture or link me to your photo (preferrably using imgur)?
> 
> @*shazam*
> 
> Is that you in the profile picture?
> 
> You appear to be ENFJ, Social Capitalist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language
> 
> You like to influence people so they also get excited with whatever interests you. You value friendships, and like associating with people who appear to be above you in social status, or are driven to pursue wealth. You want to make more money, and will do all you can to find the job that suits you better, especially if it deals with finding customers, and persuading them to buy your product or service.
> 
> @*BugFolk*
> 
> ENTP, National Socialist, visual temperament, auditory learner, gifting love language
> 
> You value spending time with family, and honoring traditions. You have an excellent memory, and prefer to do and finish one thing at a time. You also like power, or be associated with people who have power. You are patient and persistent in getting things done. Your attention to detail, and preference to follow schedules make you very dependable.
> 
> ---
> 
> Descriptions of the personality traits: personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/1132474-mbti-add-personality-systems-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


You're very accurate with your description of me at this time.


----------



## Sugarpot

ENIGMA15 said:


> Sorry chic, I am not getting and ENTJ vibe at all. Maybe, ENFJ or ENFP




Sorry, wrong thread...


----------



## DePalma

@milliemopsx I can't really see your profile picture that well, but I'll go for INFP or ISFJ!


----------



## New Dawn

Sugarpot said:


> Sorry, wrong thread...


Is that how you look like IRL with the fake blonde hair and boobs? Or is it just a pic of someone else?


----------



## milliemopsx

DePalma said:


> @milliemopsx I can't really see your profile picture that well, but I'll go for INFP or ISFJ!
> [iurl="http://personalitycafe.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=771898&stc=1&d=1519549569"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Yes I think I’m a infp! Xxx


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sugarpot said:


> Sorry, wrong thread...


*gasps* How did I make such a grave error? *reads thread title* shrugs*


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sparky said:


> @*ENIGMA15*
> 
> Can you post a picture or link me to your photo (preferrably using imgur)?


http://personalitycafe.com/estp-forum-doers/20304-pictures-estp-36.html


http://personalitycafe.com/trends-forum/789282-post-your-clothing-style-46.html


----------



## Sparky

@*milliemopsx* 

The picture is too small and unclear to make a proper typing, though you do have an ENTP vibe. You can upload a photo to imgur, and then share the link here

@*DePalma*

ENTJ, Capital Socialist, olfactory temperament, visual learner, quality time love language

You value the demonstration of skills, and have an excellent memory for details. You can memorize vast amounts of data that interest you, and tend to do well in school. In your spare time, you enjoy good food, and pay very careful attention to what you eat, since you tend to be picky about how the food is cooked, and how it feels while chewing. 

@*ENIGMA15*

ENFP, Neutral Capital Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language

You are attracted to things that have potential, and especially working with children. You are clear with what you want, and do not mind inconveniencing others to achieve it. You are satisfied overall with life, though will work hard to pursue what you desire

Descriptions of the personality traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sparky said:


> @*milliemopsx*
> 
> 
> 
> @*ENIGMA15*
> 
> ENFP, Neutral Capital Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language
> 
> You are attracted to things that have potential, and especially working with children. You are clear with what you want, and do not mind inconveniencing others to achieve it. You are satisfied overall with life, though will work hard to pursue what you desire
> 
> Descriptions of the personality traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


Thanks! Good try. Visual Temperament and hands-on learning were the only correct things in that first part. The second part is fairly accurate. Although, I prefer to get what I want using a different tactic.


----------



## shazam

ENIGMA15 said:


> Thanks! Good try. Visual Temperament and hands-on learning were the only correct things in that first part. The second part is fairly accurate. Although, I prefer to get what I want using a different tactic.


:smug:


----------



## Sugarpot

Pear said:


> Okay. I have never posted a picture of me anywhere, but I am interested of seeing what type do I look like.
> 
> View attachment 768410


You look like an INxP on this picture.
Or IxxP... IDK... More F than T I think so... I cannot read your political views at all from a picture btw... you look like you like reading hardcover books instead of ebooks.




TwilightPrince16 said:


> This is a real pic of me, I'm totally not trolling haha!
> View attachment 767618



That's completely ESFP - the opposite of INTJ :tongue:




New Dawn said:


> Is that how you look like IRL with the fake blonde hair and boobs? Or is it just a pic of someone else?


That's how I look.


----------



## New Dawn

Sugarpot said:


> You look like an INxP on this picture.
> Or IxxP... IDK... More F than T I think so... I cannot read your political views at all from a picture btw... you look like you like reading hardcover books instead of ebooks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's completely ESFP - the opposite of INTJ :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I look.


Hawt. Lets be friends.


----------



## Freya Violet

Sparky said:


> ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, visual+auditory learner, physical intimacy love language
> 
> You are an exceptional student with creativity, and a great memory, who does very well in school once dedicated to learning. You like fitness, such as dancing and running, to stay in shape. ***At the time the pictures were taken, you feel confined by your shallow relationships, and limited lifestyle.*


Progressive views for the most part, but Libertarianism is pretty close too. Never really consider myself sanguine but that visual temperament description on your thread is fair and does apply (along with Melancholic). Most definitely an auditory and visual learner here. For love language, Quality Time and Service fits better, but the 'appearing playful' part of Physical Intimacy is true.

****That's a really interesting point. I definitely felt confined by certain shallow relationships that people expect me to keep which I was working on distancing myself from, but a limited lifestyle isn't as bad as long as I get to pick certain lifestyles and get to stick with it for the most part. It's mostly people getting in my way and not working with me on advancing things and being productive or reasonable and being too all over the place, so a lack of planning and several obstructions making me feel confined. But the fact that you intuited the confinement part is rather riveting.



Sparky said:


> ***Instead of being looked upon as "just another stay-at-home mom", you like to work using your intelligence, and contribute to scientific endeavors, such as figuring out tough questions in physics, math, and engineering.* You prefer to work for yourself, and if you become a professor, like to teach and inspire others.


****Hell yeah.
I'm not a people person, so the professor or 'teaching others' part won't probably happen unless I somehow end up being offered real good pay and more benefits than the type of work I've already set my mind on. Definitely a Biology/Chemistry person here so the scientific endeavor point is no stretch.


----------



## Hanayura

I am curious how I look to people =w=


----------



## Sparky

@*Hanayura*

You are ESTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language

You are a very responsible person, and highly dedicated to your tasks. You enjoy helping people, especially doing things that will have a meaningful, and positive impact on others. You tend to be very organized, and self-disciplined, willing to work hard towards your goals. You have an eye for investment opportunities, and can handle money really well. 

At the times the photos were taken, you feel constrained by environment, with limited freedoms to achieve what you want. You feel like your relationship is confining you, with little chance to express yourself, and seek your desire. You might feel uncomfortable and a bit insecure financially, which could be driven by your current relationships. You will feel better by avoiding people who drain your energy, or make you feel controlled. A change of environment, and working in a service oriented role will help you regain your confidence.


----------



## Hanayura

Sparky said:


> @*Hanayura*
> 
> You are ESTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language


That's interesting ... You seem to favor calling people ExTP. Are you looking for one :3?

The social communist is kind of ok, I am a visual learner, but I wouldn't say I was sanguine.. I think when I took it I got... whatever the one is that is associated with black bile XD
I am actually not sure if I could say I was a hands on learner either... I am an autodidact for most things, but that puts it more for reading and listening... Affirmation was my second or third one, first one was acts of service when I took the " test " =w=



> You are a very responsible person, and highly dedicated to your tasks. You enjoy helping people, especially doing things that will have a meaningful, and positive impact on others. You tend to be very organized, and self-disciplined, willing to work hard towards your goals. You have an eye for investment opportunities, and can handle money really well.


Mostly right. I don't know if I am organized, but I do like to prepare.



> At the times the photos were taken, you feel constrained by environment, with limited freedoms to achieve what you want. You feel like your relationship is confining you, with little chance to express yourself, and seek your desire. You might feel uncomfortable and a bit insecure financially, which could be driven by your current relationships. You will feel better by avoiding people who drain your energy, or make you feel controlled. A change of environment, and working in a service oriented role will help you regain your confidence.


Fairly accurate. Those were mostly family gathering selfies, and one was at a charity/event walk/run thing. So yes, very draining lol... I don't sleep much either so I am perpetually tired for everything lol
I don't know about " service oriented role "... my mind just jumped to care giving and that's a hell no.. I do like helping people in a teaching role though.


----------



## Sparky

Hanayura said:


> I don't know about " service oriented role "... my mind just jumped to care giving and that's a hell no.. I do like helping people in a teaching role though.


I picture you working more in an administrative role, like using computers and dealing with paperwork, maybe even in something like customer service


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Hello h:


----------



## Sparky

@*heavydirtysoul*

ENTP, Neutral Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, service love language

You are an extremely intelligent and creative individual, who is great with numbers and skilled in mathematics. You do well in a structured environment, where you also get to work at your own pace and with freedom. Fields of interest include architecture, finance, and engineering. You do well in investment, using your creativity, intelligence, and math skills. You like to inspire others with a sense of wonder and amazement.

At the time the photo is taken, you are very excited about the future, though also feel like you need to improve your social standing. You tend to listen to the advice of family, your manager, and people close to you. You also seek to conform to social norms, and these qualities might conflict with personal desires and wants. 

There are often certain things you are not sure whether to say to friends or family, though if you feel like you speak the truth, or is acting on truth, then that will help you make decisions. You seek a man who is financially secure, can give you plenty of physical love and affection, and will help you take care of children. Despite your focus on a fulfilling career, dedicated to improving society, you are more family oriented, and desire nothing more than to love and be loved. 

Famous person who shares your personality traits: Zaha Hadid

Descriptions of the personality traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Sparky said:


> @*heavydirtysoul*
> 
> ENTP, Neutral Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, service love language
> 
> You are an extremely intelligent and creative individual, who is great with numbers and skilled in mathematics. You do well in a structured environment, where you also get to work at your own pace and with freedom. Fields of interest include architecture, finance, and engineering. You do well in investment, using your creativity, intelligence, and math skills. You like to inspire others with a sense of wonder and amazement.
> 
> At the time the photo is taken, you are very excited about the future, though also feel like you need to improve your social standing. You tend to listen to the advice of family, your manager, and people close to you. You also seek to conform to social norms, and these qualities might conflict with personal desires and wants.
> 
> There are often certain things you are not sure whether to say to friends or family, though if you feel like you speak the truth, or is acting on truth, then that will help you make decisions. You seek a man who is financially secure, can give you plenty of physical love and affection, and will help you take care of children. Despite your focus on a fulfilling career, dedicated to improving society, you are more family oriented, and desire nothing more than to love and be loved.
> 
> Famous person who shares your personality traits: Zaha Hadid
> 
> Descriptions of the personality traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


But why ENTP? :tongue:


----------



## lifeinterminals

Primary photo on Facebook








A selfie








Another one for comparison








In a social situation








I'm interested in seeing how the visual typing aligns with my own.


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## lifeinterminals

vinniebob said:


> View attachment 784930
> 
> View attachment 784938


I'd think you were an ENTP based on that second photo.


----------



## VinnieBob

lifeinterminals said:


> I'd think you were an ENTP based on that second photo.


this is why no one has ever said to a INTJ ''nice smile''
the mentioned pic is as good as it gets smile wise


----------



## lifeinterminals

vinniebob said:


> this is why no one has ever said to a INTJ ''nice smile''
> the mentioned pic is as good as it gets smile wise


INTJs get to be pretty goofy when they put their performative hats on, and this supports my impression haha. It's nice to break stereotypes every now and then.


----------



## Sparky

@*lifeinterminals*

ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language

You are very tuned-in to people's needs and wants, and desire to satisfy them if you can. You like servicing others, and making them feeling happier and healthier. You like vacations, especially in a beach-like setting, and with a romantic partner.

At the time the photos are taken, you dislike your surroundings, and feel trapped. You want to improve your social standing, and are apprehensive about your relationships, and what people think of you. You occasionally get flashes of anger, or murderous rage, which is possibly caused by circumcision, or feelings of insecurity. You grew up in a culture that discourages homosexuality, so you try to hide that aspect of yourself from friends and relatives. You enjoy the company of friends, and seek to please people close to you.

Descriptions of the personality traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## lifeinterminals

Sparky said:


> @*lifeinterminals*
> 
> ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language
> 
> You are very tuned-in to people's needs and wants, and desire to satisfy them if you can. You like servicing others, and making them feeling happier and healthier. You like vacations, especially in a beach-like setting, and with a romantic partner.
> 
> At the time the photos are taken, you dislike your surroundings, and feel trapped. You want to improve your social standing, and are apprehensive about your relationships, and what people think of you. You occasionally get flashes of anger, or murderous rage, which is possibly caused by circumcision, or feelings of insecurity. You grew up in a culture that discourages homosexuality, so you try to hide that aspect of yourself from friends and relatives. You enjoy the company of friends, and seek to please people close to you.
> 
> Descriptions of the personality traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


Well fuck, that was actually pretty close. In MBTI, I consistently score INTP but score with especially high Ne in cognitive function tests. The Capital Communist description from your signature applies. Love Language, I can make the case for although I typically identify with Quality Time or Service.

The vacation part isn't especially accurate because I'm thrown into an anxious state when my routine is tampered with or otherwise compromised.

I agree with disliking my surroundings and feeling trapped around the time some of those photos were taken. Social standing isn't as much of a concern for me as living unobtrusively. I don't get flashes of anger or rage, that's one of the things I'm most certain of. I grew up in a supportive environment, not exactly the most LGBT+ positive but I never felt like I needed to hide my tendencies.

Thank you for your response, Sparky! That was interesting.


----------



## Sparky

@*vinniebob*

ENTJ, Neutral Social Communist, auditory temperament, hands-on learner, service love language

You are very self-disciplined, and are very caring towards other people. You are very steady with everything you do, and tend to be dedicated to your tasks. You are very excited and happy being around someone you love. You enjoy working with your hands, and fixing around the house. 

From the pictures, you might feel apprehensive or trapped by your environment, and there might be something to work out in your relationship, like insufficient communication. You feel a bit disconnected from Source energy, or have ambiguous feelings about religion. You get feelings of murderous rage, which might be caused by circumcision, and is checked by your love for others and self-control.

Descriptions of the personality traits: MBTI+ : Add-on personality systems to enhance character description and profiling


----------



## Sparky

lifeinterminals said:


> Well fuck, that was actually pretty close. In MBTI, I consistently score INTP but score with especially high Ne in cognitive function tests. The Capital Communist description from your signature applies. Love Language, I can make the case for although I typically identify with Quality Time or Service.
> 
> The vacation part isn't especially accurate because I'm thrown into an anxious state when my routine is tampered with or otherwise compromised.
> 
> I agree with disliking my surroundings and feeling trapped around the time some of those photos were taken. Social standing isn't as much of a concern for me as living unobtrusively. I don't get flashes of anger or rage, that's one of the things I'm most certain of. I grew up in a supportive environment, not exactly the most LGBT+ positive but I never felt like I needed to hide my tendencies.
> 
> Thank you for your response, Sparky! That was interesting.


Thank you for the confirmations. What I mean by liking vacations is that, you enjoy traveling, especially with someone you love, and to locations that can help you relax, like the beach. You might consider taking a trip to the beach, and not be constantly busy with work.


----------



## lifeinterminals

Sparky said:


> Thank you for the confirmations. What I mean by liking vacations is that, you enjoy traveling, especially with someone you love, and to locations that can help you relax, like the beach. You might consider taking a trip to the beach, and not be constantly busy with work.


I guess that part didn't match like the others did. I don't like travel at all, and the only way I can truly relax is by completely immersing myself in (some form of) work. Nothing calms me down like writing prose, making music, or planning/workshopping things for projects. I'm very private when it comes to doing things I'm passionate about, and including someone important in any of these things is generally a sign that they hold an important place in my life as well.

The rest of your visual typing is really close!


----------



## TryptamineDream

heavydirtysoul said:


> hello h:
> 
> View attachment 783377


infp?


----------



## TryptamineDream

lifeinterminals said:


> Primary photo on Facebook
> View attachment 784898
> 
> 
> A selfie
> View attachment 784906
> 
> 
> Another one for comparison
> View attachment 784914
> 
> 
> In a social situation
> View attachment 784922
> 
> 
> I'm interested in seeing how the visual typing aligns with my own.


Is that a Nails shirt? \m/


----------



## Agent X

Sparky said:


> Those motivations you feel can be for good or bad. You tend to pick up on others' anger and fear, so feel like there are people out to harm you or deceive you. You need to call on Divine assistance, and receive infinite love. I feel you might be depressed or possibly suicidal at times.


No, that is not correct, my apologies. Good day.


----------



## Sparky

poco a poco said:


> Here's mine. I tried to choose a picture where I feel like I really "look like my type" haha. Hopefully it comes across :blushed:
> View attachment 792474
> 
> 
> EDIT: I couldn't resist also including this baby pic of me


ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, visual+hands-on learner, affirmation love language

You are a very intelligent and fun-loving individual, who cares deeply about your friends and is excited for the future. You have a wide-circle of very close friends, whom you can trust and socialize with on a regular basis. You have an amazing memory, and because of your naturally caring nature, you are well suited in administration, where you help in managing employee profiles and doing paperwork. Another area of interest for you is law. You also have an intense interest in personality psychology and people. 

At the time the first photo is taken, you feel a bit insecure and fearful, so remember to relax and not care so much about your appearance, material wealth, and to always bring laughter and joy into your life. You have a very healthy connection with the Divine, and generally carry a positive outlook. You might have a relationship with someone that makes you feel insecure, so remember to protect yourself and stay away from people you feel uncomfortable around.


----------



## poco a poco

Sparky said:


> ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, visual+hands-on learner, affirmation love language
> 
> You are a very intelligent and fun-loving individual, who cares deeply about your friends and is excited for the future. You have a wide-circle of very close friends, whom you can trust and socialize with on a regular basis. You have an amazing memory, and because of your naturally caring nature, you are well suited in administration, where you help in managing employee profiles and doing paperwork. Another area of interest for you is law. You also have an intense interest in personality psychology and people.
> 
> At the time the first photo is taken, you feel a bit insecure and fearful, so remember to relax and not care so much about your appearance, material wealth, and to always bring laughter and joy into your life. You have a very healthy connection with the Divine, and generally carry a positive outlook. You might have a relationship with someone that makes you feel insecure, so remember to protect yourself and stay away from people you feel uncomfortable around.


I'm an INFP, but you got the xNxP right^^ and, although it's my second function, I do have pretty strong Ne so I'm sure that comes across to someone who picks up on energies well haha

For the most part, what you said is pretty accurate~ Except what I have underlined, I have _some_ interest in law, but probably much less than the average person haha. but I do LOVE paperwork for some reason! 
My circle of friends is sort of wide, but even with my close friends, I'm not very trusting.
and while I do learn visually and hands-on, the primary way I learn is auditory/through discussion.

the second paragraph is spot on! the picture was taken around the time my ex boyfriend broke up with me  so that's a great observation about how I was feeling! Thank you for you thoughtful observations^^


----------



## Sparky

lifeinterminals said:


> Try guessing my partner's type!
> 
> View attachment 792538
> 
> 
> View attachment 792546


ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, physical intimacy love language


----------



## lifeinterminals

Sparky said:


> ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, physical intimacy love language


This is interesting!

I agree with this generally, but they're ISTP instead of ENTP. Thanks again, Sparky!


----------



## Sparky

Mistress said:


> What am I?


ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language

You are an extremely affectionate, caring, loving, intelligent, and gifted individual. You are well connected with Divine energy and love, and all your dreams can come true when you work towards it. You can find joy and fulfillment in becoming a dance instructor, possibly in gymnastics, yoga, or ballet, especially teaching kids and young girls. If this seems far away, I feel you can easily get a teacher's assistant position at a dance studio.

At the time the photo is taken, you feel lonely and isolated. You also feel insecure and fearful about your current relationship, and there might be frictions with a romantic partner. You feel like you lack passion in what you are doing. You might be worried about your appearance and money matters. You can call upon your angels to protect and guide you out of a tough situation, or to escape a relationship that's no longer serving you. This might come in flashes of insight, or something you hear or feel.


----------



## Mistress

Sparky said:


> ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language
> 
> You are an extremely affectionate, caring, loving, intelligent, and gifted individual. You are well connected with Divine energy and love, and all your dreams can come true when you work towards it. You can find joy and fulfillment in becoming a dance instructor, possibly in gymnastics, yoga, or ballet, especially teaching kids and young girls. If this seems far away, I feel you can easily get a teacher's assistant position at a dance studio.
> 
> At the time the photo is taken, you feel lonely and isolated. You also feel insecure and fearful about your current relationship, and there might be frictions with a romantic partner. You feel like you lack passion in what you are doing. You might be worried about your appearance and money matters. You can call upon your angels to protect and guide you out of a tough situation, or to escape a relationship that's no longer serving you. This might come in flashes of insight, or something you hear or feel.


Thank you for your insight. There are some truths to it. ENTP seems to be a trend for your latest typings, may I ask why?


----------



## Sparky

Mistress said:


> Thank you for your insight. There are some truths to it. ENTP seems to be a trend for your latest typings, may I ask why?


I feel people with the ENTP personality type often think of possibilities for what their type might be. This has to do with their dominant Ne, so they often second guess their type, or see possibilities with being another type. Another reason is they find visual typing interesting, especially for people with strong Fe, so they are more likely to participate in this thread.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Do my partner - curious









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky

@*ai.tran.75* 

Your partner is ENFJ, Neutral Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, service love language


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sparky said:


> @*ai.tran.75*
> 
> Your partner is ENFJ, Neutral Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, service love language


Quite inaccurate- he's istp interesting how you can see fe dom 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DePalma

@ai.tran.75 : ISTP is what I would have guessed. He has that Kubrick looking eyes, where the eyebrows tilt a little. Maybe that's why I thought ISTP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

IxFJ


----------



## Sparky

DePalma said:


> View attachment 796874


ENFP, Capital Socialist, olfactory temperament, auditory learner, quality-time love language; Reptilian-based being, Project-oriented primary and Service-oriented secondary

You are a naturally caring and nurturing person, who delights in introducing people to new ideas, ways of thinking, and ways of looking at things. You have a natural instinct for marketing, and you know what attracts people. 

At the time the picture is taken, you feel like there might be some things you want to say, though don't know who to talk to or how to express it. You might also feel like your life is going in a direction with little personal freedom or choice. 

You are highly ambitious, and excited about the future. You want to please the people close to you, and tend to welcome challenges and greater responsibilities. You are on a path to wealth and abundance. You want someone who you can share a life with, whom you can care for and nurture, and who is also loving and kind.


----------



## Sparky

rakamlerouge said:


> https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2018/22/4/1527720735-received-1274722122629166.png


ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Emotions-based being, Project-oriented primary and Service-oriented secondary

You are a very creative individual, who is also naturally caring, spiritual, and intelligent. You love learning, understanding yourself, the world and society. You care about children, their upbringing and their future. 

At the time the picture is taken, you feel disconnected with Source energy, like your life is not going the way you like. You feel lonely, and you are hanging out with the wrong people, having lack of control of your life, and there are many things you want to say, though don't know who to speak to, or how to say it. You feel insecure about your surroundings, though financially okay, because of the backing of your parents and loved ones. 

You appear to be worried and fearful of people close to you, or frequently of the situations you find yourself in. You want to lash out at others, seek revenge, and hurt people who hurt you. Know to release your fears and worries to the Universe, and by seeking a closer relationship with your parents. Your mother can be your source of Hope, while your father can be your source of positive thinking about the future. Time and laughter cure most pains, so learn to laugh and seek sources of humor.

Have faith in yourself and your abilities. You are a very bright individual, and can achieve great things. Though you must take care of yourself, know that violence is not the solution, and seek out joy in all you do and for everyone you associate with. If you just be yourself, taking care of your own needs, emotionally and physically, others will feel brotherly and wonderful just being around you. You are a naturally loving person, learn to appreciate others, and when you feel troubled, give yourself alone time, and feel the peace and satisfaction from deep within (return to this place of peace from time to time). 

A famous individual who is similar to you in personality: Rudolf Steiner


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Sparky

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 802477


What software did you use for that picture? 

You appear to be ENFP, Neutral Capital Communist, auditory temperament, hands-on learner, gifting love language, Energy-based being, Project-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary


----------



## rakamlerouge

Sparky said:


> ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Emotions-based being, Project-oriented primary and Service-oriented secondary
> 
> You are a very creative individual, who is also naturally caring, spiritual, and intelligent. You love learning, understanding yourself, the world and society. You care about children, their upbringing and their future.
> 
> At the time the picture is taken, you feel disconnected with Source energy, like your life is not going the way you like. You feel lonely, and you are hanging out with the wrong people, having lack of control of your life, and there are many things you want to say, though don't know who to speak to, or how to say it. You feel insecure about your surroundings, though financially okay, because of the backing of your parents and loved ones.
> 
> You appear to be worried and fearful of people close to you, or frequently of the situations you find yourself in. You want to lash out at others, seek revenge, and hurt people who hurt you. Know to release your fears and worries to the Universe, and by seeking a closer relationship with your parents. Your mother can be your source of Hope, while your father can be your source of positive thinking about the future. Time and laughter cure most pains, so learn to laugh and seek sources of humor.
> 
> Have faith in yourself and your abilities. You are a very bright individual, and can achieve great things. Though you must take care of yourself, know that violence is not the solution, and seek out joy in all you do and for everyone you associate with. If you just be yourself, taking care of your own needs, emotionally and physically, others will feel brotherly and wonderful just being around you. You are a naturally loving person, learn to appreciate others, and when you feel troubled, give yourself alone time, and feel the peace and satisfaction from deep within (return to this place of peace from time to time).
> 
> A famous individual who is similar to you in personality: Rudolf Steiner



Hey, I agree with many things you said here ! I was at the time very worried and not well, needed to talk. All others things are right. But why Entp ? I think I'm feeler firstly. I struggled with emotions as a kid because I had too much of it. I have high principles I think too. 
For the extraversion I Don't know, thought I was introverted but that's questionable.
In any case thank you !


----------



## SweetLogic




----------



## Sparky

@*SweetLogic*

ENFP, Neutral Capital Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, gifting love language, Energy-based being, Project-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary

You are a very caring and thoughtful soul who sees the wonder, joy, and love in everything. You care especially about the potential of children, and seek to provide the best environments for them. This makes you well suited as a kindergarten teacher, or someone who works and cares for young children. 

At the time the photos are taken, you seek to please people close to you, while being very excited and happy being around friends and family. You are on a path you have created for yourself ten years ago, which will lead you to wealth and abundance. You might feel disconnected from other people, and this could be a major reason how you enjoy less of your work, and how you feel lacking control over certain aspects of your life. Learning to love and appreciate someone else will also improve you as a person. 

Being Project-oriented primary means your presence brings a sense of peace and wonder to people close by you, while being Discovery-oriented secondary means you help bring joy to others. Having tertiary orientation be Service means you seek tranquility and are attracted to feelings of satisfaction. As project-oriented primary, a major life lesson is to be appreciative of others, and what they are doing.


----------



## Araiguma228

Guess my type!


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

ah what the heck lets see what you see :3


----------



## Sparky

@*Araiguma228*

ENFP, Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Emotions-based being, Project-orientation primary and Service-orientation secondary

You have an incredible sense of self-belief, and you are very strong willed, and also a highly responsible person. You are intensely connected with the spiritual and the Divine. There might be certain aspects of your life that you feel you have little control over, yet you are walking the path created by yourself ten years ago, and this will lead you to wealth and abundance.

You are very happy and feel blessed when surrounded by family and close friends. You might also worry a bit about how others perceive you, view you, or think of you. It is better to let go of these worries and fears, and just do what feels natural, and what brings you feelings of joy, love and wonder. 

You might be attracted to disciplines like engineering (such as civil engineering), where you get to use logical problem solving skills, like math, coupled with considerations for safety and people's well-being. By being Project-oriented primary, you bring others a sense of peace and wonder, while having Service-oriented secondary means you consciously work to bring a sense of satisfaction and tranquility to others. While you seek joy and laughter, it will also help you as a person to learn to appreciate others. 


@*Crystal Winter Dream*

I can't see what you posted (you might have to click the tree icon, and link it from your computer). If you want, you can post on to imgur and share the link.


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

@Sparky that's odd because I can see it XD let me try that.


----------



## Sparky

Crystal Winter Dream said:


> @*Sparky* that's odd because I can see it XD let me try that.
> 
> View attachment 802793


ENTP, Capital Socialist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Reptilian-based being, Project-oriented primary and Service-oriented secondary

You are an incredibly caring and highly driven individual, who seeks greater responsibilities, recognition, and credits on whatever endeavor you pursue. You are highly in-tune with Divine energy, though your environment (or personal relationships during which the photo was taken) might make you feel a bit insecure. Despite that, you have everything you need to fulfill your purpose and potential. You seek someone you can love, and whom can satisfy you in return. 

Being project-oriented primary means you bring a sense of wonder and peace to people close by you, and service-oriented secondary means you bring satisfaction and love to others. This makes you well suited in a sales and marketing role, as you figure out what needs can be met, in a teamwork oriented environment. You are highly energetic, and can often energize and rally other people on your team to perform a certain task.


----------



## SweetLogic

Sparky said:


> @*SweetLogic*
> 
> ENFP, Neutral Capital Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, gifting love language, Energy-based being, Project-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary
> 
> You are a very caring and thoughtful soul who sees the wonder, joy, and love in everything. You care especially about the potential of children, and seek to provide the best environments for them. This makes you well suited as a kindergarten teacher, or someone who works and cares for young children.
> 
> At the time the photos are taken, you seek to please people close to you, while being very excited and happy being around friends and family. You are on a path you have created for yourself ten years ago, which will lead you to wealth and abundance. You might feel disconnected from other people, and this could be a major reason how you enjoy less of your work, and how you feel lacking control over certain aspects of your life. Learning to love and appreciate someone else will also improve you as a person.
> 
> Being Project-oriented primary means your presence brings a sense of peace and wonder to people close by you, while being Discovery-oriented secondary means you help bring joy to others. Having tertiary orientation be Service means you seek tranquility and are attracted to feelings of satisfaction. As project-oriented primary, a major life lesson is to be appreciative of others, and what they are doing.


Close! I'm actually an INFP  And I used to be a pre-school teacher. It wasn't something I would do again, but I do like to spend time with children and help realize their potential. My love language is Quality Time, followed by Receiving Gifts.

Project-oriented primary and discovery-oriented secondary sounds about right.


----------



## Sparky

SweetLogic said:


> Close! I'm actually an INFP  And I used to be a pre-school teacher. It wasn't something I would do again, but I do like to spend time with children and help realize their potential. My love language is Quality Time, followed by Receiving Gifts.
> 
> Project-oriented primary and discovery-oriented secondary sounds about right.


What about the pre-school experience that makes you want to avoid it? Is it about babysitting or raising children that you dislike? Sometimes, people do not have the patience to raise children till they are 50 or 60 years old.


----------



## Shadow Tag

I think everyone else has been typed?


----------



## Sparky

@*Shadow Tag*

ENFP, Neutral Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, service love language, Energy-based being, Discovery-oriented primary and Project-oriented secondary

You are an incredibly caring individual who is very well connected with Divine energy. You are naturally curious about how things work, and you do well working as a team. During the time the picture is taken, you might be feeling a bit worried and scared, so learn to release your fears and worries over to the Universe. You might not intuitively understand people or how they might think at times, which is likely a source of your worries or fears. 

Also, at the time the photo is taken, you feel incredibly care-free and joyful, especially being around friends or family. You work well with computers, and you are interested in computer programming, especially when it comes to working as a programming team, developing new products. Coming up with useful products can give you a definite sense of fulfillment. Being Discovery-oriented primary means you bring a sense of joy to others close by you, while being Project-oriented secondary means you project a sense of wonder and peace to others, and that you like working on a team. You seek a feeling of satisfaction, tranquility or love, as Service-orientation is your tertiary preference.


----------



## Killer_bunny

Hi, my name is Michael. I have yet to figure out how this works, but I think the picture is fine. I've been previously typed as INFP by online tests if that's any helpful at all. Hope your day is going great

https://goo.gl/vR5yAb


----------



## Mistress

What is her MBTI?


----------



## Sparky

Killer_bunny said:


> Hi, my name is Michael. I have yet to figure out how this works, but I think the picture is fine. I've been previously typed as INFP by online tests if that's any helpful at all. Hope your day is going great
> 
> https://goo.gl/vR5yAb


ENFP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Emotions-based being, project-oriented primary and service-oriented secondary

You are highly teamwork and people oriented. By being project-oriented primary, it means you seek to cooperate with others, while service-oriented secondary means you like to do work that brings comfort and love to others. This means you can work well as a waiter or a nurse. Emotions-based being means you process your emotions through the mind, which affects your reality.

You are highly in-tune with Divine energy, and you have a very big heart (meaning your heart chakra is spinning really well). You are also highly intuitive about others. At the time the picture is taken, you feel trapped by circumstances, and you want to lash out at others at times. You are also very excited being around friends and family. 

You might feel like you are losing control over your life at times, and being unpassionate about work. So, it will be very helpful to take some time off for yourself, and not get caught up all the time in activities or work. Make sure you eat enough meat and protein, so you have the energy to do the work you want.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Mistress said:


> What is her MBTI?
> View attachment 803717
> 
> View attachment 803719


IxxJ for sure


----------



## Sparky

Mistress said:


> What is her MBTI?
> View attachment 803717
> 
> View attachment 803719


Top picture: 

ESTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, (sensors tend to bridge the gaps between emotions-based, reptilian-based, and energy-based frequencies), service-oriented (love-based) primary and discovery-oriented (joy-based) secondary

Bottom picture:

ESTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, project-oriented (inspiration-based) primary and service-oriented (love-based) secondary


----------



## Mistress

Aluminum Frost said:


> IxxJ for sure


How do you go for IXXJ? What are your reasonings?


----------



## Mistress

Sparky said:


> Top picture:
> 
> ESTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, (sensors tend to bridge the gaps between emotions-based, reptilian-based, and energy-based frequencies), service-oriented (love-based) primary and discovery-oriented (joy-based) secondary
> 
> Bottom picture:
> 
> ESTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, project-oriented (inspiration-based) primary and service-oriented (love-based) secondary


How does ESTP ring for you?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Mistress said:


> How do you go for IXXJ? What are your reasonings?


stoic, less socially comfortable looking, 2nd one just screams J


----------



## Mistress

Aluminum Frost said:


> stoic, less socially comfortable looking, 2nd one just screams J


How would I differentiate between IXXJ? Sparky listed her as an ESTP, as an ISTP do you see any correlation?


----------



## SunshineCompanyLtd

Here goes. And no before you even ask I don't send nudes. https://imgur.com/a/qB1OZTR


----------



## Sparky

SunshineCompanyLtd said:


> Here goes. And no before you even ask I don't send nudes. https://imgur.com/a/qB1OZTR


ENFP, Social Communist, auditory temperament, hands-on learner, gifting love language, Energy-based being, Project-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary

You have a very inquisitive mind, and always curious about what others are doing, thinking, or laughing about. Although your thinking might border on the conservative side, you have a very natural and liberal way of living; knowing and following your own truths, irregardless of what others say. You are naturally caring. You might occasionally be prone to hoarding things, or collecting stuff, because you don't want to throw it away, or so as to store it for later use. 

You are a very caring individual, with a big heart (big and bright heart chakra), which makes people attracted to you. Even though you are doubtful about the Divine, and your own intuitive abilities, you have a passion for life, and are very secure financially. It might be better to let go your own fears and worries, and know that you are walking a path set up for yourself ten years ago. 

As an Energy-based being, you are curious about a lot of things that are intangible, like crystal healing, taiqi or qigong, and energy work. By being project-oriented primary, you feel fulfilled working as at team, contributing and being valuable to others. Discovery-oriented secondary means you like to bring joy to others, help others see things a new way, and that you like tinkering or inventing, especially with respect to machines and computers. Service-oriented tertiary means you seek comforting thoughts, or things that appear cute and comforting.


----------



## lostang05

*IXFJ or something else?*

Here's a link to my DeviantArt page, where my current photo is posted in the deviantID widget at the top of my page:

https://www.deviantart.com/artisticang

I had trouble inserting my photo directly. Though I don't like my picture or face, I had to post it so I could get help with determining my type...


----------



## Sparky

lostang05 said:


> Here's a link to my DeviantArt page, where my current photo is posted in the deviantID widget at the top of my page:
> 
> https://www.deviantart.com/artisticang
> 
> I had trouble inserting my photo directly. Though I don't like my picture or face, I had to post it so I could get help with determining my type...


ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, Project-oriented primary and Service-oriented secondary

You are a very talented individual who is also highly creative, intelligent, and motivated. At the time the picture is taken, you feel trapped by your surroundings and circumstances, and feel like lashing out at others. There appears to be an underlying sadness or anger, and overlaid with worries or fears. So, release your fears and worries over to the Universe, and call on Divine assistance to take away your sorrows and anger. 

It might help to meditate from time to time, so as to clear your mind, and be in a state of joy. You will find it helpful if you say the word "ughm" and concentrate on that sound (this will help you clear your head of reactive thoughts). Remember that being joyful does not mean you have to make great art, it just means you have to be. By being you can then do the things that reflect your state of being, like happiness, love, and peace. 

You can practice singing from time to time, and be in the great outdoors. By being with others, it will help you come out of your shell, be more confident, and embrace the beauty that is you. By being in the wild, as a park ranger for example, it will help you relax. Seeing the sunshine will also help in stabilizing your mood, and making you feel uplifted. 

Project-oriented primary means you desire to do and achieve great things with other people. Service-oriented secondary means you want others to feel a sense of satisfaction and love. Discovery-oriented tertiary means you seek out feelings of joy and upliftment. Be more mindful of the experiences and feelings you want to enjoy, and find ways to achieve that. Your life is for you to create.


----------



## lostang05

Sparky said:


> ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, Project-oriented primary and Service-oriented secondary
> 
> You are a very talented individual who is also highly creative, intelligent, and motivated. At the time the picture is taken, you feel trapped by your surroundings and circumstances, and feel like lashing out at others. There appears to be an underlying sadness or anger, and overlaid with worries or fears. So, release your fears and worries over to the Universe, and call on Divine assistance to take away your sorrows and anger.
> 
> It might help to meditate from time to time, so as to clear your mind, and be in a state of joy. You will find it helpful if you say the word "ughm" and concentrate on that sound (this will help you clear your head of reactive thoughts). Remember that being joyful does not mean you have to make great art, it just means you have to be. By being you can then do the things that reflect your state of being, like happiness, love, and peace.
> 
> You can practice singing from time to time, and be in the great outdoors. By being with others, it will help you come out of your shell, be more confident, and embrace the beauty that is you. By being in the wild, as a park ranger for example, it will help you relax. Seeing the sunshine will also help in stabilizing your mood, and making you feel uplifted.
> 
> Project-oriented primary means you desire to do and achieve great things with other people. Service-oriented secondary means you want others to feel a sense of satisfaction and love. Discovery-oriented tertiary means you seek out feelings of joy and upliftment. Be more mindful of the experiences and feelings you want to enjoy, and find ways to achieve that. Your life is for you to create.


Interesting guess! I'm usually get the following results: ISFJ or an INFJ, Melancholic temperament, and quality time love language. I feel like I especially identify with aspects of the categories of this personality:

Social Communist
Focus: foster greater cooperation and dialogue
Weakness: focus too much on others' opinions

Writing/kinesthetic/hands-on - learns better through hands-on experience, practice, and writing notes

Energy-based being: follow the path to fulfillment based on what they feel inside, etc.

Project-oriented primary - contribute to something "with a group" [I have had a lot of unpleasant experiences when working in groups. Either someone is not contributing or they take over everything.]; may experience gratification from by developing a useful product

Service-oriented secondary - be of service, to feel like I am needed;

[These two orientations I'm actually looking into any of the following roles could be a good fit for me: graphic designer, web designer, illustrator, writer, games artist, video game designer, etc. I also identify with developing useful items that are great for society....though, it's still a mystery what I would want to develop.]

Thank you for your feedback! I really appreciate it.


----------



## The Dude

It's me!


----------



## soop

I'm sunburned in the picture, so I can't be accused of being an INxP. Also yes, that's a trucker hat with rainbow sequins...sorry. I usually have better fashion.

Also didn't see the guy above me, tend to him first obviously. 


* *












Here's anuthuhwun:


----------



## ai.tran.75

Im guessing istp










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## .17485

I'm gonna guess INFP

View attachment 804309


----------



## soop

ai.tran.75 said:


> Im guessing istp
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


who are you talking to because I am one and the guy above me looks like he could be. You look like an introvert in that picture but I remember you being and ENFP, meanwhile @Tega1 looks like an ENFP but is an introvert. Pictures can be deceiving yall.


----------



## ai.tran.75

soop said:


> who are you talking to because I am one and the guy above me looks like he could be. You look like an introvert in that picture but I remember you being and ENFP, meanwhile @Tega1 looks like an ENFP but is an introvert. Pictures can be deceiving yall.


I was referring to your picture . Yeah pictures can be deceiving...I'm probably more introverted looking bc unlike the enfp stereotype- I appear quite mellow and patient 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranebell

Both not great pictures but ok


----------



## Cranebell

ai.tran.75 said:


> Im guessing istp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Enfp?


----------



## Cranebell

@soop istp @Tega1 enfp @The Dude istj


----------



## The Dude

Cranebell said:


> @soop istp @Tega1 enfp @The Dude istj


:laughing:

I need to hear the reasons for this...

I'm guessing there isn't a lot of science behind it. Repeating what people said they were is meh.

I'm hoping I didn't scare this person away. Where is the OP?


----------



## soop

The Dude said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I need to hear the reasons for this...
> 
> I'm guessing there isn't a lot of science behind it. It's pretty much just saying what people said they were.
> 
> I'm hoping I didn't scare this person away. Where is the OP?


Well there isn't science but you do look quite subdued in that picture.


----------



## The Dude

soop said:


> Well there isn't science but you do look quite subdued in that picture.


Being subdued doesn't automatically mean ISTJ.


----------



## Sparky

The Dude said:


> View attachment 804295
> 
> 
> It's me!


ENTP, Social Capitalist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Energy-based being, Service-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary

You have a magnetic personality that makes people attracted and want to speak to you. You also have an excellent memory, especially for things you are interested in, whether that is biology, language or anthropology. At the time the photo is taken, you are very excited about life, and there are many things that capture your interest. You feel a bit unpassionate about work, though you have a very stable social and financial life. 

Rather than be in an office job plugging numbers, you prefer work that takes you to places or has variety, allowing a certain amount of freedom. You might be interested in news broadcasting, by working as a television reporter, or as a translator. If you study the sciences, you will be interested in research. 

Service-oriented primary means you have a desire to feel needed, while Discovery-oriented secondary means you want others to feel joyful. Service-oriented primary also means that others will feel at peace and satisfied just by being close to you. Often times, you might feel like lashing out at others, so learn to take better care of your body, by refraining from tobacco or alcohol. There is a positive change coming to you.


----------



## soop

The Dude said:


> Being subdued doesn't automatically mean ISTJ.


I never claimed you were one or looked like one.


----------



## Sparky

soop said:


> I'm sunburned in the picture, so I can't be accused of being an INxP. Also yes, that's a trucker hat with rainbow sequins...sorry. I usually have better fashion.
> 
> Also didn't see the guy above me, tend to him first obviously.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's anuthuhwun:


ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Energy-based being, Service-oriented primary and Project-oriented secondary

You are a highly creative, intelligent, and caring individual. People are attracted to you by your warmth, generosity, and kind personality. At the time the first photo is taken, there might be a relationship that you feel insecure about. Despite that, you are on a path chosen by yourself ten years ago, and have everything you need to fulfill your purpose. 

In the first photo, you are very excited for the future, and eager to please people close to you. You are highly motivated to get ahead career-wise and in relationships. You tend to have a lot of energy, and instead of sitting down at a job, you prefer moving around. This makes you well suited as a dance instructor, or physical education teacher.

Service-oriented primary means you want to feel needed, and that you are naturally peaceful, bringing calm to those close by. Project-oriented secondary means you want others to feel inspired, and you would like to see people work together. Discovery-oriented tertiary means you seek out feelings of joy or upliftment. You are very athletic, and can find fulfillment in in jobs that require more physical activity.


----------



## Sparky

ai.tran.75 said:


> Im guessing istp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, visual learner, affirmation love language, Reptilian-based being, Discovery-oriented primary and Service-oriented secondary

You have an excellent memory and great intelligence, coupled with great self-control. You are very secure financially and relationship-wise. You also are passionate about your work. You are also highly ambitious, and seek to move up career-wise. You are on a path you have chosen for yourself ten years ago, though it will be helpful to release your worries and fears over to the Universe.

At the time the picture is taken, you feel a bit disconnected from Source energy, and lack trust in your intuition. Your throat chakra is spinning very well, meaning you have a good outlet for your thoughts and feelings. Your heart chakra is not as well activated, meaning you are relatively uncaring towards strangers and people you don't know well. Due to your intelligence and excellent memory, you tend to do well in school. Because of your high ambitions, you tend to work well at any job, like scientific research.

Being Discovery-oriented primary means you naturally make people close by feel joyful, and that you desire personal freedom in what you do. Service-oriented secondary means you want others to feel loved and satisfied. Project-tertiary means you seek out feelings of strength and inspiration.


----------



## Sparky

Tega1 said:


> I'm gonna guess INFP
> 
> View attachment 804309


 @*Tega1*

ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Reptilian-based being, Service-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary

You are a very caring and intelligent individual. You are also highly driven and motivated. You have a magnetic personality that many people are attracted to, and your heart chakra is spinning very well. You have everything you need for fulfillment.

Being Service-oriented primary means you want to feel needed and appreciated, while Discovery-oriented secondary means you want others to feel joy and upliftment. This makes you well suited as a negotiator, or you might be interested in art and design. Because of your highly driven nature, you can do well in a lot of careers, especially ones that allow for promotions, like in business or politics.


----------



## The Dude

Sparky said:


> ENTP, Social Capitalist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Energy-based being, Service-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary
> 
> You have a magnetic personality that makes people attracted and want to speak to you. You also have an excellent memory, especially for things you are interested in, whether that is biology, language or anthropology. At the time the photo is taken, you are very excited about life, and there are many things that capture your interest. You feel a bit unpassionate about work, though you have a very stable social and financial life.
> 
> Rather than be in an office job plugging numbers, you prefer work that takes you to places or has variety, allowing a certain amount of freedom. You might be interested in news broadcasting, by working as a television reporter, or as a translator. If you study the sciences, you will be interested in research.
> 
> Service-oriented primary means you have a desire to feel needed, while Discovery-oriented secondary means you want others to feel joyful. Service-oriented primary also means that others will feel at peace and satisfied just by being close to you. Often times, you might feel like lashing out at others, so learn to take better care of your body, by refraining from tobacco or alcohol. There is a positive change coming to you.


This is what I'm talking about. A typing that, as an Ne-dom, makes sense. I flip flop between ENFP and ENTP...if I had to pick one, I'd pick ENTP. 

Thanks OP. 

What do you use to figure this out?


----------



## The Dude

The Dude said:


> View attachment 804295
> 
> 
> It's me!


ENTP








https://imgur.com/a/CGIFH/all


----------



## WildRaspberries




----------



## Sparky

The Dude said:


> ENTP
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/CGIFH/all


Thank you for this post, because it motivated me to make average faces of the popular MBTI types myself: https://www.personalitycafe.com/mye...aces-most-popular-mbti-personality-types.html

For your question about typing, I did a chakra reading, and a Crazy Puppet Test (think of a sock puppet with eyes that move around, and I figure out how that sock puppet or muppet moves, as the puppet takes on the emotions of that person. Also, the way the puppet sways back and forth in front of a person will help in seeing with the mind's eye what that person likes to do when he's feeling very relaxed and comfortable). The MBTI, temperaments, learning styles, love languages, frequency-based beings, and career orientations can all be done using visual typing. The Crazy Puppet Test helps in determining what a person likes to do, while the chakra reading (where I reach out and touch your chakras through the mind's eye) helps determine a person's mood or being.


----------



## Sparky

Cranebell said:


> Both not great pictures but ok


ENTP, Capital Communist, auditory temperament, visual learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, Service-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary

You have a very caring personality, very persistent, and people are attracted to you by your wisdom. At the time the picture (of you in your house) is taken, you feel a bit depressed, like you lack direction, and want to lash out at others. Be aware of the quality of the music you listen to, as that can have a drastic impact on your mood, as well as what you eat. You are on a path setup by yourself ten years ago, and this will lead you to wealth and abundance.

Being Service-oriented primary means you like to feel needed, while Discovery-oriented secondary means you like to bring others joy. Also, because of your dedicated nature, you might work well in finance, accounting or investing. Other areas of work include engineering and school administration.


----------



## JpKoff

This is very interesting stuff @Sparky
All sorts of people use visual cues to guess character traits, and they're usually very confused about me. I've been told several times that my appearance doesn't match my personality, so I'm very intrigued about your chakra approach. Could you please try me? (whenever you feel like it of course)


----------



## The Dude

Sparky said:


> Thank you for this post, because it motivated me to make average faces of the popular MBTI types myself: https://www.personalitycafe.com/mye...aces-most-popular-mbti-personality-types.html
> 
> For your question about typing, I did a chakra reading, and a Crazy Puppet Test (think of a sock puppet with eyes that move around, and I figure out how that sock puppet or muppet moves, as the puppet takes on the emotions of that person. Also, the way the puppet sways back and forth in front of a person will help in seeing with the mind's eye what that person likes to do when he's feeling very relaxed and comfortable). The MBTI, temperaments, learning styles, love languages, frequency-based beings, and career orientations can all be done using visual typing. The Crazy Puppet Test helps in determining what a person likes to do, while the chakra reading (where I reach out and touch your chakras through the mind's eye) helps determine a person's mood or being.


I wasn't expecting that, but it makes sense. 

With that morphing face thread, I like the idea, but where are the typings coming from? I don't think Eminem is an ENTP or Robert Downey Jr. is an ENFJ.


----------



## Sparky

WildRaspberries said:


> View attachment 804499


 @*WildRaspberries*

ESTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Service-based primary and Discovery-based secondary

You have a very strong connection to the Divine, and people are attracted to you by your kindness and loving personality. At the time the photo is taken, you might have a relationship that makes you feel insecure at times. You are on a path determined by yourself ten years ago, though learn to release your fears and worries over to the Universe.

You are a highly motivated person, who is very excited about the future. Being Service-based primary means you like to feel needed (while making people closeby you feel peaceful), while Discovery-oriented secondary means you like to let others experience joy and upliftment. This makes you suited to a caretaker role, like a teacher, nurse, or even a designer.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

@WildRaspberries ISFP
@JpKoff ENTJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019

JpKoff said:


> This is very interesting stuff @Sparky
> All sorts of people use visual cues to guess character traits, and they're usually very confused about me. I've been told several times that my appearance doesn't match my personality, so I'm very intrigued about your chakra approach. Could you please try me? (whenever you feel like it of course)
> View attachment 804551


*grins* I will try you h:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

WildRaspberries said:


> View attachment 804499


Love love the hair color! IxFJ for sure


----------



## ENIGMA2019

vinniebob said:


> View attachment 784930
> 
> View attachment 784938


*grins* I would never have guessed INTJ from those! : )


----------



## ENIGMA2019

TryptamineDream said:


> infp?


I have tried telling her that before the pic.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

thatweirdochick said:


> this is a picture of me from last month! I'm excited to hear what you guys guess.


infj


----------



## Haludh

Most recent Posie McPoser selfie:

* *














(Sorry if it’s huge—posting from my phone)


----------



## Sparky

thatweirdochick said:


> This is a picture of me from last month! I'm excited to hear what you guys guess.


 @*thatweirdochick*

INFJ, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, physical intimacy love language, Energy-based being, Service-oriented primary and Project-oriented secondary

You are extremely intelligent, well connected with Divine energy, and have a deeply caring personality. You have great self-control and personal power. At the time the picture is taken, there might be a relationship that makes you feel insecure, and you might not have as much passion about your work. You also feel a bit trapped by circumstances, though overall feeling very relaxed. Despite insecurities, the path that you are on will lead you to wealth and abundance. 

Being Service-oriented primary means you like to feel needed, and you bring a feeling of peace and satisfaction to people close to you. Having Project-oriented secondary means you want to make others feel appreciated, and want to see everyone working together to achieve an objective. Discovery-oriented tertiary means you desire feelings of joy, uniqueness and upliftment. You enjoy intellectual pursuits, and will do well as a counselor, psychologist, or work in design, like UI, websites, or user experience, like in industrial operational engineering.


----------



## JpKoff

ENIGMA15 said:


> *grins* I will try you h:


LOL poor choice of words on my part I guess ^^ eskiouz maye frennche
you don't mean it though, i'll pull a viserys targaryen on you "i warn you, you're about to wake the dragon"


----------



## Sparky

JpKoff said:


> This is very interesting stuff @*Sparky*
> All sorts of people use visual cues to guess character traits, and they're usually very confused about me. I've been told several times that my appearance doesn't match my personality, so I'm very intrigued about your chakra approach. Could you please try me? (whenever you feel like it of course)
> View attachment 804551


 @JpKoff


ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, Discovery-oriented primary and Serviced-oriented secondary

You are an extremely caring individual who is also very well connected with Divine energy, and at the time the picture is taken, you might feel like there are certain aspects of your life you have less control over, and that a relationship might be making you feel insecure. There are certain things you want to say, though don't know who to talk to, or how to express yourself. Learn to release fears and worries over to the Universe, and there is a positive change coming for you. 

You tend to do well with whatever you set your mind to, whether that's engineering or computer programming. You can also find joy in teaching, or as an instructor. Being Discovery-oriented primary means you like seeing people expressing gratitude, being joyful and uplifted (just by being you, you bring joy to people close by). Having Service-oriented as secondary means you like bringing a sense of satisfaction and peace to others. Project-oriented tertiary means you seek out feelings of inspiration or strength.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Try my father









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky

Haludh said:


> Most recent Posie McPoser selfie:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry if it’s huge—posting from my phone)


 @*Haludh*

ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Reptilian-based being, Discovery-oriented primary and Service-oriented secondary

You are an especially caring individual, who is also very outgoing, energetic, motivated, highly driven and well-connected with Divine energy. There might be the occasional feelings of worry or fear, so learn to release them over to the Universe. You are on a path that will bring you wealth and abundance, and you have everything you need to fulfill your potential. 

You have an excellent memory, and because of your high driven nature, you tend to do well in any profession you enter. Areas to consider include science, like with research, and engineering. You might also consider performing arts, like acting. Discovery-oriented primary means you bring joy and a sense of upliftment to people close to you, and Service-oriented secondary means you want others to feel a sense of peace and satisfaction.


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Sparky

@*ai.tran.75*

Your father appears to be INTP, Neutral Social Communist, visual temperament auditory learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, Discovery-oriented primary and Project-oriented secondary




vinniebob said:


> View attachment 805055


 @*vinniebob*

ENFP, Capital Socialist, olfactory temperament, auditory learner, quality time love language, Reptilian-based being, Project-oriented primary and Service-oriented secondary 

You are an extremely caring individual, who is also highly intelligent and intuitive about people. You are well connected with Divine energy, and you are very secure financially and relationship-wise. You have a magnetic demeanor that makes people attracted to you. You are on a path to wealth and abundance, and you have everything you need to fulfill your potential.

You do well as an investor, and business manager, where you succeed by using your intuitive understanding of people, patience, and being highly driven or motivated. You usually have a very good grasp at what people want, and how to achieve your goals. Project-oriented primary means you like to inspire people, and people close to you feel appreciated with a sense of teamwork. Service-oriented secondary means you want to make others feel satisfied and at peace. Discovery-oriented tertiary means you seek out feelings of joy and upliftment.


----------



## Sybow

Actually smiling.. shit.. am I still ISTP now? :shocked:


----------



## JpKoff

Sparky said:


> ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, Discovery-oriented primary and Serviced-oriented secondary
> 
> You are an extremely caring individual who is also very well connected with Divine energy, and at the time the picture is taken, you might feel like there are certain aspects of your life you have less control over, and that a relationship might be making you feel insecure. There are certain things you want to say, though don't know who to talk to, or how to express yourself. Learn to release fears and worries over to the Universe, and there is a positive change coming for you.
> 
> You tend to do well with whatever you set your mind to, whether that's engineering or computer programming. You can also find joy in teaching, or as an instructor. Being Discovery-oriented primary means you like seeing people expressing gratitude, being joyful and uplifted (just by being you, you bring joy to people close by). Having Service-oriented as secondary means you like bringing a sense of satisfaction and peace to others. Project-oriented tertiary means you seek out feelings of inspiration or strength.


Wow, thank you very much, that’s very interesting indeed. The whole text is spot-on, it’s amazing how many things you are able to get right with a simple portrait.
Now the actual typing differs from how I see myself, but it is consistent with how people see me. Makes me wonder if what I see as introversion is actually more a consequence of my social anxieties… and if I’m not mistaking hyper-sensitivity with an actual Feeling preference. Thank you again for your time.


----------



## horrorbun

Any guesses on the vibe I put off?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

JpKoff said:


> LOL poor choice of words on my part I guess ^^ eskiouz maye frennche
> you don't mean it though, i'll pull a viserys targaryen on you "i warn you, you're about to wake the dragon"


I meant it in a perverted way : P

You plan on having a horrible death? :shocked: No need for all of that *smirks*


----------



## shazam

the snake is awake opcorn:


----------



## Mange

View attachment 805307


----------



## andrew1337

Hey guys could you guess type of this girl?

<a href="https://ibb.co/bXQOEJ"><img src="https://image.ibb.co/mB8bZJ/1.jpg" alt="1" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/fupiEJ"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/gRPGZJ/2.jpg" alt="2" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/mARwZJ"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/jNPTgy/3.jpg" alt="3" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/fnxg1y"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/mTBkTd/4.jpg" alt="4" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/mN0OEJ"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/eQLOEJ/5.jpg" alt="5" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/jMwVuJ"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/md68gy/6.jpg" alt="6" border="0"></a>


----------



## Queen Talia

Type that bitches


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ixtj


----------



## Sparky

@*Sybow*

ENFP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, physical intimacy love language, Energy-based being, Service-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary

You are a very intelligent and naturally caring person. You are fairly secure relationship-wise, and you are relatively passionate about work. Your experiences might have made you more protective and less open towards others. 

Being Service-oriented primary means you want to feel needed, and you make people close to you feel satisfied and at peace. Discovery-oriented secondary means you want others to feel joyful and uplifted. You can do well as a designer, or as a project manager.


----------



## Electra

What is that app? ^^


----------



## Sparky

horrorbun said:


> View attachment 805243
> View attachment 805241
> 
> 
> Any guesses on the vibe I put off?


 @*horrorbun*

ENFJ, Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, Service-oriented primary and Project-oriented secondary

You are a very caring, and highly intuitive individual who is well connected with Divine energy. You have a magnetic personality, and are also highly motivated and driven, though there might be times where you feel lacking control. You are fairly secure in relationships and financial-wise, and are working at a job you can do well in. You are on a path setup by yourself ten years ago, though release your fears and worries over to the Universe. Your journey will bring you wealth and plenty. 

Being Service-oriented means you want to feel like you are needed, and you bring peace and satisfaction to people close to you. Having Project-oriented secondary means you want others to feel appreciated, and you enjoy working together as a team to achieve a goal. Discovery-oriented tertiary means you seek out feelings of uniqueness, joy, and upliftment. You might enjoy working in a humanitarian organization, where you participate to fulfill societal needs. 

Historical person with your personality traits: Adolf Hitler


----------



## Sparky

Mange said:


> View attachment 805307


@*Mange*

ENFP, Neutral Capital Communist, auditory temperament, visual learner, gifting love language, Energy-based being, Project-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary

You are very ambitious and excited about the future. You are fairly secure relationship-wise and financially, also being relatively excited about work. You have relatively high self-control ability. There appears to be many things you want to say and express, though don't know who to talk to or how to say them. You are relatively uncaring towards people you don't know, and you might also often feel uninspired or depressed. 

You tend to have an excellent memory, and can be very persistent and hard working towards your goals. This makes you well suited to a variety of positions that demand a dependable and down-to-earth person, such as accounting and research. Having project-oriented primary means you enjoy working on a team, and can inspire people close to you. Discovery-oriented secondary means you want to provide others with a sense of joy and upliftment, while Service-oriented tertiary means you seek out feelings of peace and satisfaction. 



andrew1337 said:


> Hey guys could you guess type of this girl?
> 
> <a rel="nofollow" href="https://ibb.co/bXQOEJ"><img src="https://image.ibb.co/mB8bZJ/1.jpg" alt="1" border="0"></a>
> <a rel="nofollow" href="https://ibb.co/fupiEJ"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/gRPGZJ/2.jpg" alt="2" border="0"></a>
> <a rel="nofollow" href="https://ibb.co/mARwZJ"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/jNPTgy/3.jpg" alt="3" border="0"></a>
> <a rel="nofollow" href="https://ibb.co/fnxg1y"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/mTBkTd/4.jpg" alt="4" border="0"></a>
> <a rel="nofollow" href="https://ibb.co/mN0OEJ"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/eQLOEJ/5.jpg" alt="5" border="0"></a>
> <a rel="nofollow" href="https://ibb.co/jMwVuJ"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/md68gy/6.jpg" alt="6" border="0"></a>


 @*andrew1337*

She appears to be ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, Project-oriented primary and Service-oriented secondary


----------



## Sparky

tiger greengrass said:


> View attachment 805553
> 
> 
> Type that bitches


@*tiger greengrass*

ENFP, Capital Communist, auditory temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Reptilian-based being, Project-oriented primary and Service-oriented secondary

You are very motivated and driven, and are well-connected with Divine energy. You have relatively high self-control, and are stable financially and relationship-wise, though you are not very caring towards people you don't know well, as your heart chakra is fairly closed. Positive changes will come to you, just have to believe in yourself.

You tend to do well with whatever interests you, and can be very persistent in achieving your dreams. Being project-oriented primary means you make people feel inspired by being close to you, and that you enjoy working on a team accomplishing or creating something. Service-oriented secondary means you like bringing others a sense of peace and satisfaction. You might also be attracted to cute things. Discovery-oriented tertiary means you seek out feelings of joy, uniqueness and upliftment.


----------



## Sunshower127

??? Curious on what others see. I removed my type from my profile


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Sunshower127 said:


> View attachment 806295
> ??? Curious on what others see. I removed my type from my profile


xNFJ


----------



## Sunshower127

@Aluminum Frost - it's the eyes huh? Always dreamy no matter how much I focus.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Sunshower127 said:


> View attachment 806295
> ??? Curious on what others see. I removed my type from my profile


You look just like millions of other people walking the streets of this country. But then again you're getting the opinion of someone who sees most people as part of a hive mind collective...That's not a popular opinion by any means, but most people seem to all think, act and talk alike so I can't help but think that nothing exists beyond what I can see on the surface. And all I see on the surface is conformity, and blandness... 

You do appear to be friendly though, I have no idea why I get that impression, but I do.


----------



## Chompy

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> You look just like millions of other people walking the streets of this country. But then again you're getting the opinion of someone who sees most people as part of a hive mind collective...That's not a popular opinion by any means, but most people seem to all think, act and talk alike so I can't help but think that nothing exists beyond what I can see on the surface. And all I see on the surface is conformity, and blandness...
> 
> You do appear to be friendly though, I have no idea why I get that impression, but I do.



Yikes...

@Sunshower127

You have very nice features, I love your lips. I'd say an Fe type, xxFJ...ISFJ?


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Zedie said:


> WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look just like millions of other people walking the streets of this country. But then again you're getting the opinion of someone who sees most people as part of a hive mind collective...That's not a popular opinion by any means, but most people seem to all think, act and talk alike so I can't help but think that nothing exists beyond what I can see on the surface. And all I see on the surface is conformity, and blandness...
> 
> You do appear to be friendly though, I have no idea why I get that impression, but I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes...
> 
> @Sunshower127
> 
> You have very nice features, I love your lips. I'd say an Fe type, xxFJ...ISFJ?
Click to expand...

Well it's the truth...That's not a reflection on her though. And no, I do NOT actually think humanity is the Borg, because somebody out there somewhere is libel to take me literally instead of figuratively...

Sad that I have to spell out what should be obvious...This is why the older I get, the more introverted I become.


----------



## Chompy

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> Well it's the truth...That's not a reflection on her though. And no, I do NOT actually think humanity is the Borg, because somebody out there somewhere is libel to take me literally instead of figuratively...
> 
> Sad that I have to spell out what should be obvious...This is why the older I get, the more introverted I become.


r/iamverysmart


----------



## Sunshower127

@Whatsyourconfirmationbias - lol, Sadly I get your point and as blending in is usually my mo I'll take it as a compliment. Resistance is futile anyway 😉


----------



## Sunshower127

@Zedie - thanks. Im an infj/enfj complete split on Ni/Fe functions. Makes me blunt, friendly, abstract, goal oriented and 100% weird 🙂 I'm just bored and this seemed like a pretty fun topic. I've study mbti and all that for a while but don't really get visual identification. I can read about it but I guess I'm not observant enough with pictures since I operate on vibes.


----------



## Chompy

Sunshower127 said:


> @Zedie - thanks. Im an infj/enfj complete split on Ni/Fe functions. Makes me blunt, friendly, abstract, goal oriented and 100% weird &#55357;&#56898; I'm just bored and this seemed like a pretty fun topic. I've study mbti and all that for a while but don't really get visual identification. I can read about it but I guess I'm not observant enough with pictures since I operate on vibes.


Hey nice! Yes, I think visual typing is a bit unreliable, but sometimes the eyes give it away from me. Have you tried finding your inferior function? That could help you narrow down whether you are ENFJ or INFJ.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Zedie said:


> WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's the truth...That's not a reflection on her though. And no, I do NOT actually think humanity is the Borg, because somebody out there somewhere is libel to take me literally instead of figuratively...
> 
> Sad that I have to spell out what should be obvious...This is why the older I get, the more introverted I become.
> 
> 
> 
> r/iamverysmart
Click to expand...

Basically...Have to say though, when you have people in 2018 who believe the world is flat (though I think most of them don't actually believe that, they are just saying as much in a misguided attempt for attention. Any attention is better than no attention, or just to mess with people) can understand why some people out there might take me literally.( *cough Alex Jones cough*)


----------



## Sunshower127

I read the best meme "if the Earth was flat cats would have knocked everything off it by now".


----------



## StarLady

I'm game for some opinions. No need to type me as human. I'm aware of that. :wink:


----------



## Sunshower127

@Zedie - good tip, not sure cause I scored moderate Se and low Ti but high Te which is weird. I was married to an intj for a long time though so perhaps his Te ways dominated mine and I got used to it. I would lean toward infj though because I get very peopled out and can only be social in small spurts.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Sunshower127 said:


> @Whatsyourconfirmationbias - lol, Sadly I get your point and as blending in is usually my mo I'll take it as a compliment. Resistance is futile anyway 😉


Pretty much! I'm not sure if you're an introvert, but I don't think you need to worry about getting singled out or ostracized..Sad to say, but if you dress or act a certain way people are liable to shun you, even IF you are a genuinely good person who is full of compassion...There are some really decent people in this world who can't get the time of day from most people because they stand out in some visible way...Like a man who has long hair, tattoos and piercings; or a woman who was a victim of Domestic Violence who has visible acid burns on her face, etc...Sad world we live in. 

Well here I am derailing another thread once again...


----------



## Sunshower127

@StarLady - you have a serious yet suductive look. I would guess extp. Keep in mind I suck at this so just guessing for fun 🙂


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Sunshower127 said:


> I read the best meme "if the Earth was flat cats would have knocked everything off it by now".


I saw that one too, it was pretty cute!


----------



## Sunshower127

@Whats - agreed, maybe the world runs on Si? It has always been a social experiment of mine to see how all this works. I tend to dress in different ways for different things with the intention to see if it matters. I've become known as a tough negotiator in my field because of it because sadly I've found that if I dress like a hot, dominating chick in negotiations with a lot of men it works, with women opposite. Sounds manipulative and I guess it is but isn't that what negotiation are about? Personally I just like to gather that data on what makes people really tick.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Sunshower127 said:


> @Whats - agreed, maybe the world runs on Si? It has always been a social experiment of mine to see how all this works. I tend to dress in different ways for different things with the intention to see if it matters. I've become known as a tough negotiator in my field because of it because sadly I've found that if I dress like a hot, dominating chick in negotiations with a lot of men it works, with women opposite. Sounds manipulative and I guess it is but isn't that what negotiation are about? Personally I just like to gather that data on what makes people really tick.


Interesting, though not entirely surprising unfortunately. You should conduct a few more social experiments and tell us the results...Funny how you could conceivably use that human inclination to make snap judgments based on physical appearance alone in your favor. (Technically I make those judgments as well, not exempt from that..)


----------



## StarLady

Sunshower127 said:


> @StarLady - you have a serious yet suductive look. I would guess extp. Keep in mind I suck at this so just guessing for fun &#55357;&#56898;


Thanks. For fun is good.  The one thing I am personally positive about with my type, but anyone else can feel free to disagree, is that I use the Ti-Fe axis. I kind of went through the process of elimination and test results after that.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Sunshower127 said:


> @Aluminum Frost - it's the eyes huh? Always dreamy no matter how much I focus.


That too but I see a lot of INFJs with pale white skin and dark brown hair


----------



## Sunshower127

@WhatIs - Haha, yeah I've conducted a few already. I always pay attention to where people sit, how they move, nervous ticks, eye contact, how well they enunciate, etc. It took me a long time to realize that I was able to influence others, actually a co-worker pointed it out and I started to pay more attention to it after that. I guess my high Ni picks up on all the subconscious cues and my Fe tastes the vibe and then my Ni tells me I don't know why but I think you should do this back and my Fe makes whatever that is happen. Morally though I am careful to not manipulate personal situations and save this only for business deals. I'm sure it still happens sometimes but I am mindful of it and try to conduct myself fairly with loved ones and friends.


----------



## Sunshower127

@AluminumFrost - interesting. Maybe there is an underlying reason for that. I often get a lot of pressure from family and friends to conform and get a tan but I see no need to change something that doesn't bother me. This is my natural coloring (Native American and German) and just because it strikes others as goth it's whatever, never cared to be "normal" anyway. Point being maybe other types, especially those with Si would care more about conforming so they would get highlights or a tan and INFJ's, especially type 4's care about being true to themselves. IDK, just a theory.


----------



## Queen Talia

Sparky said:


> @*tiger greengrass*
> 
> ENFP, Capital Communist, auditory temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Reptilian-based being, Project-oriented primary and Service-oriented secondary
> 
> You are very motivated and driven, and are well-connected with Divine energy. You have relatively high self-control, and are stable financially and relationship-wise, though you are not very caring towards people you don't know well, as your heart chakra is fairly closed. Positive changes will come to you, just have to believe in yourself.
> 
> You tend to do well with whatever interests you, and can be very persistent in achieving your dreams. Being project-oriented primary means you make people feel inspired by being close to you, and that you enjoy working on a team accomplishing or creating something. Service-oriented secondary means you like bringing others a sense of peace and satisfaction. You might also be attracted to cute things. Discovery-oriented tertiary means you seek out feelings of joy, uniqueness and upliftment.


Wrong


----------



## Sparky

ENTJudgement said:


> Interesting.
> 
> IMO: ENTJ, *National Capitalists*, visual temperament, Writing/kinesthetic/hands-on learner, Physical intimacy love language | Energy-based being, Project-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary
> 
> P.S Love how you linked all the categories and had the info readily accessible.


I think Steve Pavlina actually looks like ENTJ National Capitalist: https://www.stevepavlina.com/about/


----------



## Sparky

StarLady said:


> So that's two for me possibly being an ENTP. Interesting, and we're still in the Fe-Ti axis, which I'm certain I use. I usually think of the sillier Enneagram 7 ENTPs, but some of the more sedate ENTPs who do serious youtube typing videos I can relate to.


Someone who shares your personality traits is Sharon Tate


----------



## TeamPB

One of the only non-shitty pictures I have.
(and yes, I'm an adult...that's by far the most embarrassing thing)


----------



## Sunshower127

@TeamPB - INXP


----------



## TeamPB

sunshower127 said:


> @teampb - inxp


>n

unexpected turn of events


----------



## Sunshower127

@TeamPB - I should preface with I have no experience visual typing, just trying my hand. My son (not an age reference) who is INFP sometimes holds a blank expression like in your pic. He is also self deprecating like you were in your comments. Also, your profile pic of the fox? is something he would choose. But I have also known INTP's that have slender frames and straight expressions so... I guess you could be an S because you don't really appear to be daydreaming. Do you know your type?


----------



## TeamPB

Sunshower127 said:


> @TeamPB - I should preface with I have no experience visual typing, just trying my hand. My son (not an age reference) who is INFP sometimes holds a blank expression like in your pic. He is also self deprecating like you were in your comments. Also, your profile pic of the fox? is something he would choose. But I have also known INTP's that have slender frames and straight expressions so... I guess you could be an S because you don't really appear to be daydreaming. Do you know your type?


>blank expression
>slender frames
>straight expressions
Well, it's the picture, I guess...even if I'm not the most expressive person in the world.

>self-deprecating
I'm not really serious. I didn't say it like "Jesus, I don't look like a manly adult...I'm such a miserable shit...I want to die..."

>profile pic of the fox
TAILS*!

>do you know your type
Most people here seem to go with ESTP


----------



## Temizzle

Hello, please type this person. Bonus points for enneagram ...


----------



## Sparky

TeamPB said:


> One of the only non-shitty pictures I have.
> (and yes, I'm an adult...that's by far the most embarrassing thing)
> 
> View attachment 807317


 @*TeamPB*

ENTJ, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, Service-oriented primary and Project-oriented secondary

You are a very creative, intellectual, and ambitious person. You have great self-control, and are well-connected with Divine energy. Service-oriented primary means you want to feel needed, and can bring peace and satisfaction to people close to you. Project-oriented secondary means you want to see people working together, and you like to bring strength and inspiration to others, while Discovery-oriented tertiary means you seek out feelings of joy and upliftment. You might consider jobs in administration, where you can use your vision for the future to develop effective policies. 

Historical person with your personality type and traits: Augustus, first Emperor of the Roman Empire

@*Temizzle*

ENFP, Capital Socialist, olfactory temperament, auditory learner, quality time love language, Reptilian-based being, Project-oriented primary and Service-oriented secondary


----------



## TeamPB

Sparky said:


> @*TeamPB*
> 
> ENTJ, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, Service-oriented primary and Project-oriented secondary
> 
> You are a very creative, intellectual, and ambitious person. You have great self-control, and are well-connected with Divine energy. Service-oriented primary means you want to feel needed, and can bring peace and satisfaction to people close to you. Project-oriented secondary means you want to see people working together, and you like to bring strength and inspiration to others, while Discovery-oriented tertiary means you seek out feelings of joy and upliftment. You might consider jobs in administration, where you can use your vision for the future to develop effective policies.
> 
> Historical person with your personality type and traits: Augustus, first Emperor of the Roman Empire
> 
> @*Temizzle*
> 
> ENFP, Capital Socialist, olfactory temperament, auditory learner, quality time love language, Reptilian-based being, Project-oriented primary and Service-oriented secondary


Could this post be even more incorrect?


----------



## Crowbo

I Triple Dog Dare Ya to get mah type right!!!


----------



## Sunshower127

@TeamPB - Do you disagree that your expression looks blank in the pic or that you are skinny? I thought your comment on "One of the only non-shitty pictures I have" was self deprecating. If that is Tails he looks like he's on drugs. Hmmm, on ESTP, my SO is XSTP and I don't get that vibe even from your responses. He has a everything in good fun vibe and you seem defensive. Maybe post another pic?


----------



## TeamPB

Sunshower127 said:


> @TeamPB - Do you disagree that your expression looks blank in the pic or that you are skinny? I thought your comment on "One of the only non-shitty pictures I have" was self deprecating. If that is Tails he looks like he's on drugs. Hmmm, on ESTP, my SO is XSTP and I don't get that vibe even from your responses. He has a everything in good fun vibe and you seem defensive. Maybe post another pic?


I mean I just don't really look skinny, I often try to make it look like I don't have a round face because it really gives me a babyface.
Also, I'm really not photogenic. You think I seem defensive? Funny, I'm not so serious, in general :smug:


----------



## Sunshower127

@TeamPB - Well it is a sideways profile and your face doesn't come off as round so I guess you achieved what you were going for. You do look young but that is mainly IMO because your skin is relatively smooth, little facial hair and skinny build. Maybe it is just my perception of the pic but you do seem like a buck twenty and if not be grateful, most pics add weight to people  Maybe your enneagram is different then those I know. Do you know yours? Also, did you post here to find out your type because you were uncertain or to see if others could guess accurately (just curious)? I posted my pic on here cause I want to see if there is any merit to VI and what features give clues to personality...


----------



## TeamPB

Sunshower127 said:


> @TeamPB - Well it is a sideways profile and your face doesn't come off as round so I guess you achieved what you were going for. You do look young but that is mainly IMO because your skin is relatively smooth, little facial hair and skinny build. Maybe it is just my perception of the pic but you do seem like a buck twenty and if not be grateful, most pics add weight to people  Maybe your enneagram is different then those I know. Do you know yours? Also, did you post here to find out your type because you were uncertain or to see if others could guess accurately (just curious)? I posted my pic on here cause I want to see if there is any merit to VI and what features give clues to personality...


"you do seem like a buck twenty"
haha, cool, my mother tells me I look like a 16yo kid 

"Do you know yours"
Some people think I'm 6w7. 

"Also, did you post here to find out your type because you were uncertain or to see if others could guess accurately (just curious)?"
I don't even know if it was interest or just Attention Whoring :smug:


----------



## Sunshower127

@TeamPB - Okay, chatting with you more I am starting to see more S because you don't seem all that intrigued by which type so it makes me think you are not big on Ni or Ne. The most like 6w7 I know is my ESFP brother in law. He would also attention whore  I know most men don't want to be an F but honestly by BIL is not girly or overly emotional, maybe somewhat moody. Also, I think what I was getting at with ESTP is they put off more Fe then you seem to, so I would guess maybe you have Fi. Do you think you could be ESFP? Are you pretty crazy? Ever life of the crowd?


----------



## TeamPB

Sunshower127 said:


> @TeamPB - Okay, chatting with you more I am starting to see more S because you don't seem all that intrigued by which type so it makes me think you are not big on Ni or Ne. The most like 6w7 I know is my ESFP brother in law. He would also attention whore  I know most men don't want to be an F but honestly by BIL is not girly or overly emotional, maybe somewhat moody. Also, I think what I was getting at with ESTP is they put off more Fe then you seem to, so I would guess maybe you have Fi. Do you think you could be ESFP? Are you pretty crazy? Ever life of the crowd?


You know, I'm just a loudmouth here. In real life, I'm more quiet and serious. 
"Do you think you could be ESFP?"
Possibly. I'm almost sure I'm SP.
"Are you pretty crazy?"
I'm not crazy.
"Ever life of the crowd?"
haha, no.

*"Also, I think what I was getting at with ESTP is they put off more Fe then you seem to, so I would guess maybe you have Fi"*
Yes, what I truly need to determine is the whole F>T/T>F thing. I guess I use both Fi and Fe (I can't really give examples, right now, sorry) but I don't think I'm a Te user...or at least not a good one. I like to think about things, criticize things that don't make much sense to me "why don't we invent this?", "why do they do XXX? why do they not YYY?", "so you have this, but if you have this, then technically, you can't have this..." (typically me having a discussion with myself) etc... I don't really know if it's Ti and I don't really know how I take decisions. I guess I can take some... "impulsive" decisions (online) like getting myself involved in debates I can't win but when it comes to real life, I don't really take stupid decisions : I'm too cautious for that. I can be impulsive and clumsy when it comes to not-so-important choices but I'm not crazy : I know how to manage my life and I sure hope I will keep doing that.


----------



## Sparky

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 807411
> 
> 
> I Triple Dog Dare Ya to get mah type right!!!


@*Crowbo*

ENFP, Neutral Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, gifting love language, Energy-based being, Discovery-oriented primary and Project-oriented secondary

You have a magnetic personality, as you care about others, even people you don't know. You are also highly intuitive about people. At the time the picture is taken, you might be feeling a bit depressed, and there isn't much enthusiasm in your work, and certain personal relationships might also make you feel insecure. You are quite intellectual, and can do well with whatever you set your mind to. Areas of interest include engineering and journalism, where you make use of your inquisitive nature and investigative abilities.



TeamPB said:


> You know, I'm just a loudmouth here. In real life, I'm more quiet and serious.
> "Do you think you could be ESFP?"
> Possibly. I'm almost sure I'm SP.
> "Are you pretty crazy?"
> I'm not crazy.
> "Ever life of the crowd?"
> haha, no.
> 
> *"Also, I think what I was getting at with ESTP is they put off more Fe then you seem to, so I would guess maybe you have Fi"*
> Yes, what I truly need to determine is the whole F>T/T>F thing. I guess I use both Fi and Fe (I can't really give examples, right now, sorry) but I don't think I'm a Te user...or at least not a good one. I like to think about things, criticize things that don't make much sense to me "why don't we invent this?", "why do they do XXX? why do they not YYY?", "so you have this, but if you have this, then technically, you can't have this..." (typically me having a discussion with myself) etc... I don't really know if it's Ti and I don't really know how I take decisions. I guess I can take some... "impulsive" decisions (online) like getting myself involved in debates I can't win but when it comes to real life, I don't really take stupid decisions : I'm too cautious for that. I can be impulsive and clumsy when it comes to not-so-important choices but I'm not crazy : I know how to manage my life and I sure hope I will keep doing that.


Your desire to improve systems by making them more efficient points to Te-Fi, by questioning "why this is not invented" or "why people do this and not that". You can read this for more information on the differences between Te and Ti: https://mbti-typings.my-free.website/typings/about-cognitive-functions


----------



## TeamPB

Sparky said:


> @*Crowbo*
> 
> ENFP, Neutral Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, gifting love language, Energy-based being, Discovery-oriented primary and Project-oriented secondary
> 
> You have a magnetic personality, as you care about others, even people you don't know. You are also highly intuitive about people. At the time the picture is taken, you might be feeling a bit depressed, and there isn't much enthusiasm in your work, and certain personal relationships might also make you feel insecure. You are quite intellectual, and can do well with whatever you set your mind to. Areas of interest include engineering and journalism, where you make use of your inquisitive nature and investigative abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Your desire to improve systems by making them more efficient points to Te-Fi, by questioning "why this is not invented" or "why people do this and not that". You can read this for more information on the differences between Te and Ti: https://mbti-typings.my-free.website/typings/about-cognitive-functions


When I say "why do people do this instead of that", it doesn't mean I want them to do something in order to be more productive. It's just that I sometimes can't see the logic.


----------



## Sunshower127

TeamPB said:


> You know, I'm just a loudmouth here. In real life, I'm more quiet and serious.
> "Do you think you could be ESFP?"
> Possibly. I'm almost sure I'm SP.
> "Are you pretty crazy?"
> I'm not crazy.
> "Ever life of the crowd?"
> haha, no.
> 
> *"Also, I think what I was getting at with ESTP is they put off more Fe then you seem to, so I would guess maybe you have Fi"*
> Yes, what I truly need to determine is the whole F>T/T>F thing. I guess I use both Fi and Fe (I can't really give examples, right now, sorry) but I don't think I'm a Te user...or at least not a good one. I like to think about things, criticize things that don't make much sense to me "why don't we invent this?", "why do they do XXX? why do they not YYY?", "so you have this, but if you have this, then technically, you can't have this..." (typically me having a discussion with myself) etc... I don't really know if it's Ti and I don't really know how I take decisions. I guess I can take some... "impulsive" decisions (online) like getting myself involved in debates I can't win but when it comes to real life, I don't really take stupid decisions : I'm too cautious for that. I can be impulsive and clumsy when it comes to not-so-important choices but I'm not crazy : I know how to manage my life and I sure hope I will keep doing that.


The fact that you have these discussions with yourself may indicate Ti or Fi. The way you described processing/organizing information seems Ti. If you're an Se Dom how are you with motor skills, can you back a car well, drive machinery, run over curbs, that kind of thing? Also, Se Dom's love to test boundaries with people. Do you ever catch yourself doing that?

Why not take a function test? Helped me (well kinda), I scored same level of Ni and Fe so I guess that means I am equal ENFJ/INFJ though I definitely get peopled out so... And kicker, I got high Te over Ti which shouldn't be for an INFJ, so I guess my environment shaped my Te. I think basically all these personality types are not 100% but rather help you narrow down your type and get you close so you can learn more about yourself. Just knowing you are an SP tells you a lot about why you do the things you do.


----------



## Sunshower127

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 807411
> 
> 
> I Triple Dog Dare Ya to get mah type right!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Really, a shower pic? I would say ENFP


----------



## poco a poco

Okie dokie... guessing time!!
(I changed my type to unknown because that makes it more fun)


----------



## TeamPB

Sunshower127 said:


> The fact that you have these discussions with yourself may indicate Ti or Fi. The way you described processing/organizing information seems Ti. If you're an Se Dom how are you with motor skills, can you back a car well, drive machinery, run over curbs, that kind of thing? Also, Se Dom's love to test boundaries with people. Do you ever catch yourself doing that?
> 
> Why not take a function test? Helped me (well kinda), I scored same level of Ni and Fe so I guess that means I am equal ENFJ/INFJ though I definitely get peopled out so... And kicker, I got high Te over Ti which shouldn't be for an INFJ, so I guess my environment shaped my Te. I think basically all these personality types are not 100% but rather help you narrow down your type and get you close so you can learn more about yourself. Just knowing you are an SP tells you a lot about why you do the things you do.


*"The fact that you have these discussions with yourself may indicate Ti or Fi."*
Well, for example, when I see some tweets, I state something, then I "discuss" about it...but alone.

*"The way you described processing/organizing information seems Ti"*
How so?

*"If you're an Se Dom how are you with motor skills, can you back a car well, drive machinery, run over curbs, that kind of thing?"*
Actually, I think I have Se to some (high) degree but according to your description, I don't think I'm a Se-dom.
I have no driving licence (and even though I should have a car because it could be very useful, I'm not really tempted, right now : rules to learn, shit to buy, gas, people being mad at you because you're clumsy or not "quick enough"...yea, no, I'll think about it, but I can still use a bike or take the bus). For some reason, I really like helicopters, though and I'm willing to learn how to fly it...but I will probably never have the opportunity to do so.

*"Also, Se Dom's love to test boundaries with people. Do you ever catch yourself doing that?"*
No, I don't and I expect other people to do the same. 

*"Why not take a function test?"*
Tried 16personalities, got ISTJ and ISFP. Actually, I don't know a lot about myself or maybe I simply don't understand the questions. So I think it's better to try to figure it out with other people through concrete examples. (or maybe I'm a pussy who can't accept the results...but I don't think so :>)

*"Just knowing you are an SP tells you a lot about why you do the things you do."*
...do I even know what I am doing, though? :laughing:


----------



## TeamPB

poco a poco said:


> Okie dokie... guessing time!!
> (I changed my type to unknown because that makes it more fun)


she cute


----------



## Sparky

poco a poco said:


> Okie dokie... guessing time!!
> (I changed my type to unknown because that makes it more fun)


 @*poco a poco*

ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Emotions-based being, Service-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary

You have a magnetic personality, and you are someone who is very caring and dedicated. At the time the picture is taken, you might be feeling insecure in a relationship or financially, and it will do well to release your worries and fears over to the Universe. Being service-oriented primary means you want to feel needed, and you bring peace and satisfaction to people close to you. Discovery-oriented secondary means you like to bring others joy and upliftment, while having Project-oriented tertiary means you seek out feelings of strength and inspiration. You tend to be very hard working once you have a goal or objective, and you like to organize; jobs that suit you include being a lawyer (where you use your expertise and organizational skills to help others), researcher, or teacher.


----------



## Sunshower127

TeamPB said:


> *"The fact that you have these discussions with yourself may indicate Ti or Fi."*
> Well, for example, when I see some tweets, I state something, then I "discuss" about it...but alone.
> 
> *"The way you described processing/organizing information seems Ti"*
> How so?
> 
> *"If you're an Se Dom how are you with motor skills, can you back a car well, drive machinery, run over curbs, that kind of thing?"*
> Actually, I think I have Se to some (high) degree but according to your description, I don't think I'm a Se-dom.
> I have no driving licence (and even though I should have a car because it could be very useful, I'm not really tempted, right now : rules to learn, shit to buy, gas, people being mad at you because you're clumsy or not "quick enough"...yea, no, I'll think about it, but I can still use a bike or take the bus). For some reason, I really like helicopters, though and I'm willing to learn how to fly it...but I will probably never have the opportunity to do so.
> 
> *"Also, Se Dom's love to test boundaries with people. Do you ever catch yourself doing that?"*
> No, I don't and I expect other people to do the same.
> 
> *"Why not take a function test?"*
> Tried 16personalities, got ISTJ and ISFP. Actually, I don't know a lot about myself or maybe I simply don't understand the questions. So I think it's better to try to figure it out with other people through concrete examples. (or maybe I'm a pussy who can't accept the results...but I don't think so :>)
> 
> *"Just knowing you are an SP tells you a lot about why you do the things you do."*
> ...do I even know what I am doing, though? :laughing:


Ti description - https://personalitygrowth.com/introverted-thinking/ 
Also check out: https://www.typeinmind.com/seti/ this gets really into full details of how each personality uses the functions, may really help you narrow it down. I wouldn't rely on other people to guess since only you can know you internally and we can only know basic observations. When I mentioned the function test I was referring to something like this https://www.idrlabs.com/cognitive-function/test.php it will tell you Ti 50%, Te 39%, Se 40%, etc. so you can figure out your type based on the highest percentages. 

Anyway, from what you mentioned you don't fit any of the Se Dom's I know, they love speed, driving fast, driving different vehicles/equipment, they all for some reason back into a space when they park, they also notice everything in the environment and care about sensory details like soft pillows, temperature in a room, etc. 

Another thought is WHEN do you live in, when I am in my head I am dreaming about the future, I have trouble staying present. The SP's I know are so in the Now that they hate planning, scheduling, etc. They may have goals but don't line up the steps to get there the same way because they will deal with each thing in the moment.

Good luck


----------



## poco a poco

TeamPB said:


> she cute


Thank u much Tails u___u


----------



## Xanthus Primus




----------



## Sunshower127

@Demosius - istj


----------



## TeamPB

poco a poco said:


> Thank u much Tails u___u


bawwwww, so cold, my heart's broken!


----------



## Highway Nights




----------



## poco a poco

Underlined what I think is accurate!


Sparky said:


> @*poco a poco*
> 
> ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Emotions-based being, Service-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary


I type myself as INFP. But I believe you pegged me as an ENTP before haha! I guess my face looks like one?!
I'm not sure if I'm an emotions or energy based person to be honest, but the rest seems right to me.



> You have a magnetic personality, and you are someone who is very caring and dedicated. At the time the picture is taken, you might be feeling insecure in a relationship or financially, and it will do well to release your worries and fears over to the Universe. Being service-oriented primary means you want to feel needed, and you bring peace and satisfaction to people close to you. Discovery-oriented secondary means you like to bring others joy and upliftment, while having Project-oriented tertiary means you seek out feelings of strength and inspiration. You tend to be very hard working once you have a goal or objective, and you like to organize; jobs that suit you include being a lawyer (where you use your expertise and organizational skills to help others), researcher, or teacher.


Cool... I am a teacher! 


Thank you for your guesses, they're interesting to read!!


----------



## poco a poco

TeamPB said:


> bawwwww, so cold, my heart's broken!


oh I'm sorry I didn't mean to be cold !!! :shocked:


----------



## TeamPB

poco a poco said:


> oh I'm sorry I didn't mean to be cold !!! :shocked:


hey, I have two questions

Did you really believe I was offended?
Are you really touched by this? :laughing:


----------



## TeamPB

Sunshower127 said:


> Ti description - https://personalitygrowth.com/introverted-thinking/
> Also check out: https://www.typeinmind.com/seti/ this gets really into full details of how each personality uses the functions, may really help you narrow it down. I wouldn't rely on other people to guess since only you can know you internally and we can only know basic observations. When I mentioned the function test I was referring to something like this https://www.idrlabs.com/cognitive-function/test.php it will tell you Ti 50%, Te 39%, Se 40%, etc. so you can figure out your type based on the highest percentages.
> 
> Anyway, from what you mentioned you don't fit any of the Se Dom's I know, they love speed, driving fast, driving different vehicles/equipment, they all for some reason back into a space when they park, they also notice everything in the environment and care about sensory details like soft pillows, temperature in a room, etc.
> 
> Another thought is WHEN do you live in, when I am in my head I am dreaming about the future, I have trouble staying present. The SP's I know are so in the Now that they hate planning, scheduling, etc. They may have goals but don't line up the steps to get there the same way because they will deal with each thing in the moment.
> 
> Good luck


I took the test and I didn't really understand some questions for example this one "*When expressing my disagreement with someone's views, I always remember to affirm the person behind the opinion*"...to affirm someone...? I guess this question is mainly "do I pay attention to the opinion or to its author"...? Since I like to ad hominem other people, what should I say...? The same for this question "*I tend to present my case as an indissoluble whole that is more than the sum of its parts*". I don't know if I "tailor my message or mode of expression" : I'm more smiley around people I like, so I guess it's the case...to some degree. The same with the *question about authority*. In my language, you have two "you". The first one is quite formal and the second one is more "personal" and friendly (unless you totally disrespect the person and secretly want to knock her out and threw her into a volcano). I try to use the "personal" one but I find it weird and sometimes, I'm afraid my boss thinks I'm a slacker...even though it's break time. "*I am someone who spends more time fine-tuning definitions, concepts, or techniques than is probably prudent*" : I don't do that a lot, but sometimes, I wonder "do I even know what I'm talking about? do I know the definition of this...?" because it's important to know the definitions, so you know you and your interlocutor are talking about the same thing. Now, about the question *"I don't judge other people, and I don't concern myself with how they might judge me either. Live and let live, I say"*, I didn't really know what to answer, as I quickly "judge" people (according to their physical appearance or way to dress) but it doesn't really influence my relationship or actions with them. And I think my image is something which is somewhat important, so I kind of care about how they see me.

I won't talk about all the questions, it would be too long and boring (if it's not already the case).

Whatever, I chose the "neutral" option for those questions and I took the test several times (sometimes, I do that, when I'm not sure what to choose...then I compare the results).

First one









Second one









Third one









Fourth one









See? That's why I'm not into this kind of "manual" tests.

*"they also notice everything in the environment and care about sensory details like soft pillows, temperature in a room"*
Yea, my bedroom is hot af, apparently, but I don't even notice it. I'm just used to it, I guess.

*"The SP's I know are so in the Now that they hate planning, scheduling, etc."*
I'm not a planner. Organization seems to be boring as hell. Sometimes, I plan things in my mind "I'll buy a chocolate bar...then maybe go there, do that" but sometimes, when I don't feel like doing what I "planned", I just don't do it and sometimes, I do things I did not really plan.


----------



## poco a poco

TeamPB said:


> hey, I have two questions
> 
> Did you really believe I was offended?
> Are you really touched by this? :laughing:


To be honest I wasn’t sure  so I assumed you did think I was being cold hahaha
And hmm, not _deeply_ touched, it’s more of a “ah, that’s nice”


----------



## TeamPB

poco a poco said:


> To be honest I wasn’t sure  so I assumed you did think I was being cold hahaha
> And hmm, not _deeply_ touched, it’s more of a “ah, that’s nice”


well, the smiley...it looked quite pissed off!


----------



## Sunshower127

TeamPB said:


> I took the test and I didn't really understand some questions for example this one "*When expressing my disagreement with someone's views, I always remember to affirm the person behind the opinion*"...to affirm someone...? I guess this question is mainly "do I pay attention to the opinion or to its author"...? Since I like to ad hominem other people, what should I say...? The same for this question "*I tend to present my case as an indissoluble whole that is more than the sum of its parts*". I don't know if I "tailor my message or mode of expression" : I'm more smiley around people I like, so I guess it's the case...to some degree. The same with the *question about authority*. In my language, you have two "you". The first one is quite formal and the second one is more "personal" and friendly (unless you totally disrespect the person and secretly want to knock her out and threw her into a volcano). I try to use the "personal" one but I find it weird and sometimes, I'm afraid my boss thinks I'm a slacker...even though it's break time. "*I am someone who spends more time fine-tuning definitions, concepts, or techniques than is probably prudent*" : I don't do that a lot, but sometimes, I wonder "do I even know what I'm talking about? do I know the definition of this...?" because it's important to know the definitions, so you know you and your interlocutor are talking about the same thing. Now, about the question *"I don't judge other people, and I don't concern myself with how they might judge me either. Live and let live, I say"*, I didn't really know what to answer, as I quickly "judge" people (according to their physical appearance or way to dress) but it doesn't really influence my relationship or actions with them. And I think my image is something which is somewhat important, so I kind of care about how they see me.
> 
> I won't talk about all the questions, it would be too long and boring (if it's not already the case).
> 
> Whatever, I chose the "neutral" option for those questions and I took the test several times (sometimes, I do that, when I'm not sure what to choose...then I compare the results).
> 
> First one
> 
> View attachment 807771
> 
> 
> Second one
> 
> View attachment 807773
> 
> 
> Third one
> 
> View attachment 807775
> 
> 
> Fourth one
> 
> View attachment 807769
> 
> 
> See? That's why I'm not into this kind of "manual" tests.
> 
> *"they also notice everything in the environment and care about sensory details like soft pillows, temperature in a room"*
> Yea, my bedroom is hot af, apparently, but I don't even notice it. I'm just used to it, I guess.
> 
> *"The SP's I know are so in the Now that they hate planning, scheduling, etc."*
> I'm not a planner. Organization seems to be boring as hell. Sometimes, I plan things in my mind "I'll buy a chocolate bar...then maybe go there, do that" but sometimes, when I don't feel like doing what I "planned", I just don't do it and sometimes, I do things I did not really plan.


Well at least you're consistently inconsistent! So what this tells me is you're low on "feeling Fi and Fe" so I took out the 8 types that use F (have fi or fe in dom or aux functions). So we know you must be a T. You also don't come off as a "J" type. I live around many many J types and we/they all have a pretty controlled plan for life and everyday activities. Heck I usually have a Plan A, B, C, D, you get the idea and I'm only 60% J. So we have XXTP. 

To figure out the XX I would think about a few things: 

- do you like abstract ideas (my kids who use Ne and my Ni can have full conversations on could a chicken make more noise then a bomb, like if the chicken steps on a bomb while bawking or how much money would someone have to pay me to walk out of a restaurant for without paying then when I answer they say well you could technically walk out and walk right back in). That kind of crap, my XSTP SO and my INTJ ex would have no part of it, they would listen politely maybe but not contribute to such nonsense.

- how much do you enjoy talking? Se is a perceiving function that mainly observes so if you are XSTP you probably don't talk as much and care more about taking in info. Ne is more talkative because it wants to hash out abstract ideas like mentioned above.

- do you get drained when you are around others. I love being around people but more then a few hours here and there I get overwhelmed and feel like I need to go in a dark room in silence.

Sounds like if you really want to get this figured out you need to pay attention to yourself and make some notes on what you learn. Also, if you are under 30 yrs old it could explain some underdeveloped functions. I've read we mainly use Dom/Aux until late twenties/early thirties and don't develop our inferior until 40's+.

Thanks for reporting back your findings. I enjoy a good challenge/puzzle!


----------



## NT the DC

StarLady said:


> I'm game for some opinions. No need to type me as human. I'm aware of that. :wink:
> 
> View attachment 806315
> View attachment 806317


I'm going with - my type.


----------



## TeamPB

Sunshower127 said:


> Well at least you're consistently inconsistent! So what this tells me is you're low on "feeling Fi and Fe" so I took out the 8 types that use F (have fi or fe in dom or aux functions). So we know you must be a T. You also don't come off as a "J" type. I live around many many J types and we/they all have a pretty controlled plan for life and everyday activities. Heck I usually have a Plan A, B, C, D, you get the idea and I'm only 60% J. So we have XXTP.
> 
> To figure out the XX I would think about a few things:
> 
> - do you like abstract ideas (my kids who use Ne and my Ni can have full conversations on could a chicken make more noise then a bomb, like if the chicken steps on a bomb while bawking or how much money would someone have to pay me to walk out of a restaurant for without paying then when I answer they say well you could technically walk out and walk right back in). That kind of crap, my XSTP SO and my INTJ ex would have no part of it, they would listen politely maybe but not contribute to such nonsense.
> 
> - how much do you enjoy talking? Se is a perceiving function that mainly observes so if you are XSTP you probably don't talk as much and care more about taking in info. Ne is more talkative because it wants to hash out abstract ideas like mentioned above.
> 
> - do you get drained when you are around others. I love being around people but more then a few hours here and there I get overwhelmed and feel like I need to go in a dark room in silence.
> 
> Sounds like if you really want to get this figured out you need to pay attention to yourself and make some notes on what you learn. Also, if you are under 30 yrs old it could explain some underdeveloped functions. I've read we mainly use Dom/Aux until late twenties/early thirties and don't develop our inferior until 40's+.
> 
> Thanks for reporting back your findings. I enjoy a good challenge/puzzle!


Let's say I hope I ticked the right answers. I don't really know how to determine each answer and if it is, for example simply "I agree" or "I agree a lot"...hence the multiple attempts.

*do you like abstract ideas*
I'm not really into abstract ideas, even though I think it's funny to tease people with those "well, what if...?" questions and "technically..." statements.

*how much do you enjoy talking?*
When I was younger, I was really talkative, apparently...but only with my family, I guess. It's still the case. I'm not really a talkative person. Even with friends, I'm not really talkative. I don't know if it's shyness or just I don't have anything to say. Most of the time, I'm just "here" but also "absent" at the same time. I recently noticed I tend to smile and laugh quietly at jokes around some people I like. 

*do you get drained when you are around others*
When I came back home, today, I told myself "finally, some calm". I don't really know if it "drains" me. When I have (even though it's my choice) to be around other people who simply eat some burgers and chitchat, I sure as hell am bored and I would rather be somewhere else and do something else but drained...it's a strong word. I never really paid attention to how I feel after hanging out with other people. Also, I don't know if it's relevant, but sometimes, when I go to the mall and watch other people around me (especially women, I have to admit...), I don't really feel "drained". The other way round, actually. It amuses me, especially when I'm with other guys : "wow, there was a really cute girl, there..."

*Also, if you are under 30 yrs old it could explain some underdeveloped functions*
It's the case. I'm still a "young man". I'm so young bartenders and cashiers hesistate to sell me beers...which is frankly annoying and a little humiliating. I guess I could use my future experiences to help me with my typing, indeed.

*Thanks for reporting back your findings. I enjoy a good challenge/puzzle!*
You're welcome/thanks for the help! (even though it's a little bit weird to be seen like a puzzle)

I think I'm "appropriating" this thread. Please go to this thread https://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/ (if you don't mind, of course), instead.


----------



## Sparky

Demosius said:


> View attachment 807637


@*Demosius*

ENTJ, Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, Service-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary

You are a highly intelligent, creative, and visionary person, who has a deep grasp for strategic thinking. You might be interested in administration, or as a military officer. At the time the picture is taken, you might be feeling insecure in a relationship or financially, and there are many things you want to say, though don't know who to talk to. Remember to call on your angels for guidance and connecting with your spirit guides; meditate, quiet your mind, and look inward for answers.

@*Rebelgoatalliance*

ENFP, Social Capitalist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Energy-based being, Service-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary

You are a highly motivated and intellectual person. You might be interested in working as a researcher, particularly in areas pertaining to sociology, language, or anthropology. Release your worries and fears over to the Universe; you are on a path setup for yourself ten years ago.


----------



## Rycbar1

this seams interesting. i wonder what i get typed as:

s01.geekpic.net / di-NGCC6M.jpeg


----------



## Sparky

Rycbar1 said:


> this seams interesting. i wonder what i get typed as:
> 
> s01.geekpic.net / di-NGCC6M.jpeg


@*Rycbar1*

ENFJ, Capital Socialist, olfactory temperament, auditory learner, quality time love language, Energy-based being, Project-oriented primary and Service-oriented secondary

You are a very intuitive and fun-loving individual. At the time the picture is taken, you are very secure financially and socially, though you might be feeling a little depressed, with a lack of personal control, and being unenthusiastic about work. It will help to release fears and worries over to the Universe; a positive change is happening for you. You might be interested in creative writing or painting, or something that allows you to be more independent, managing your own time.


----------



## SweetLogic

Older one to the left (circa 2015) and newer one to the right (about two weeks ago.)


----------



## Aluminum Frost

@Sparky Are you sthereo?


----------



## Sparky

SweetLogic said:


> Older one to the left (circa 2015) and newer one to the right (about two weeks ago.)
> 
> View attachment 808241
> View attachment 808243


@*SweetLogic*

ENTP, Neutral Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, gifting love language, Service-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary

You are a very intuitive, intelligent and caring individual. In the latest photo, you have become much more secure financially and socially, and you are also more in control over your own life. You might be feeling depressed at times, though you are relatively passionate about work. You are very excited about the future, and you are on a path setup for yourself ten years ago; this will lead you to wealth and plenty. You enjoy intellectual stimulations (bored by routine), which makes you well-suited for roles in research and development, as an engineer or scientist. 

@*Aluminum Frost*

I am not him, though I think you are talking about this guy (Sthereo from MBTI Databank): https://www.personalitycafe.com/guess-type/695378-undertale-4.html#post27327026


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

This is a pic of me damn self..


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Meh, most recent.
View attachment 808297

And then there's this abomination. 
View attachment 808299


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## orangejuicegrandma




----------



## VinnieBob

Xnfp


----------



## Jairo Potter

Hi! 
¿What do you think?


----------



## SweetLogic

Sparky said:


> @*SweetLogic*
> You are a very intuitive, intelligent and caring individual. In the latest photo, you have become much more secure financially and socially, and you are also more in control over your own life. You might be feeling depressed at times, though you are relatively passionate about work. You are very excited about the future, and you are on a path setup for yourself ten years ago; this will lead you to wealth and plenty. You enjoy intellectual stimulations (bored by routine), which makes you well-suited for roles in research and development, as an engineer or scientist.


This is eerily accurate, though I don't know about wealth and plenty coming my way lol! I'm not highly interested in science (except social science), but some scientific ideas to interest me. I can't see myself being an engineer or a scientist, but I have been told I would do well in mental health care due to how much insight I have into people.

How do you know these things???


----------



## Sparky

SweetLogic said:


> This is eerily accurate, though I don't know about wealth and plenty coming my way lol! I'm not highly interested in science (except social science), but some scientific ideas to interest me. I can't see myself being an engineer or a scientist, but I have been told I would do well in mental health care due to how much insight I have into people.
> 
> How do you know these things???


Thank you for the response and feedback. When doing these analysis, I use my mind's eye (with added creativity) to make sense of what I'm seeing, besides analyzing facial features for MBTI+ personality clues. I usually do a chakra reading (where I read the present state as shown in the photo), an angel numbers reading, as well as a crazy puppet test (using a muppet like hand-puppet, also in the mind's eye, not as an actual physical puppet) to gauge your emotional states, and what you might like doing when your "muppet" is relaxed and happy (though this goes with the Service-oriented personality typing). You can read more about chakras on erinpavlina.com , and angel numbers on ask-angels.com .


----------



## Sparky

@*Notus Asphodelus*

You appear to be ENFP, Social Communist, auditory temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, Project-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary

@*Armeen Arlerrt*

I can't see your pictures. Can you upload them again, or post to a website like imgur, and share the links?

@*vinniebob*

You appear to be ENFP, Capital Socialist, olfactory temperament, auditory learner, quality time love language, Reptilian-based being, Project-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary


----------



## Sparky

orangejuicegrandma said:


>


ENFP, Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, Service-oriented primary and Project-oriented secondary


You are a very caring, intuitive, creative and intelligent individual, who expresses herself openly and freely. At the time the picture is taken, you might be feeling insecure in a relationship or financially, and there are areas of your life that you feel you lack control. Despite these, you are very happy and excited about what you do. A positive change is coming to you, and you are on a path determined by yourself ten years ago. Areas of interest include writing and administrative tasks, where you can feel needed and use your caring nature to assist others.


----------



## Sparky

Jairo Potter said:


> Hi!
> ¿What do you think?


You are ENFP, Neutral Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, gifting love language, Energy-based being, Project-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary


You are a very intelligent and caring person, with a positive outlook on life. There might be things you want to say, though don't know who to talk to about your worries and concerns. You might feel like there is a lack of control over your life, and you might be feeling insecure financially or relationship-wise. Your work might not offer the intellectual stimulation that you desire, and you might be feeling frustration in the photo, wanting to lash out at others. Areas of interest, where you can use your intellect and analytical ability, include writing, strategic planning, and academic research.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Sparky said:


> @*Notus Asphodelus*
> 
> You appear to be ENFP, Social Communist, auditory temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, Project-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary
> 
> @*Armeen Arlerrt*
> 
> I can't see your pictures. Can you upload them again, or post to a website like imgur, and share the links?
> 
> @*vinniebob*
> 
> You appear to be ENFP, Capital Socialist, olfactory temperament, auditory learner, quality time love language, Reptilian-based being, Project-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary


You sure do detect some melacholic in me.. Haha!


----------



## Electra

Hi! Would anyone guess mine?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Sparky said:


> @*Notus Asphodelus*
> 
> You appear to be ENFP, Social Communist, auditory temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Energy-based being, Project-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary
> 
> @*Armeen Arlerrt*
> 
> I can't see your pictures. Can you upload them again, or post to a website like imgur, and share the links?
> 
> @*vinniebob*
> 
> You appear to be ENFP, Capital Socialist, olfactory temperament, auditory learner, quality time love language, Reptilian-based being, Project-oriented primary and Discovery-oriented secondary


I deleted it... Sorry


----------



## rakamlerouge

T you really look ENTJ :laughing::laughing: I swear


----------



## rakamlerouge

Where is the people ? This topic is great.


----------



## Temizzle

alsamiray said:


> T you really look ENTJ :laughing::laughing: I swear


??


----------



## rakamlerouge

Sorry T I didn't mean as an offense.

I know an ENTJ guy, he really looks like you !


----------



## Electra

@rakamlerouge Was it him?

View attachment 811993


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Fru2

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 811997


Bruh, a black training suit - with sandals - on a coastline. This is just too perfect. You must be Russian.

ENTP


----------



## Crowbo

Fru2 said:


> Bruh, a black training suit - with sandals - on a coastline. This is just too perfect. You must be Russian.
> 
> ENTP


Can you guess where the photo was taken?


----------



## Fru2

Crowbo said:


> Can you guess where the photo was taken?


Greece?


----------



## Crowbo

Fru2 said:


> Greece?


Nope. It's in the US. Which state?


----------



## Fru2

Crowbo said:


> Nope. It's in the US. Which state?


Must be Cali


----------



## Crowbo

Fru2 said:


> Must be Cali


Correct! Highway 1 California


----------



## Wohpe

Crowbo said:


> Correct! Highway 1 California


That area looks awesome!


----------



## nomedaigual

I don't really believe in it but let's try this thing. Would it be more accurate if I added more pictures?


----------



## nomedaigual

Wait what my personality type appears just below my nickname, is not that you can guess my type if I'm giving it to you:laughing: crap


----------



## Purrfessor

nomedaigual said:


> Wait what my personality type appears just below my nickname, is not that you can guess my type if I'm giving it to you:laughing: crap


As if we couldn't tell from your bedroom decor lol


----------



## Electra

nomedaigual said:


> View attachment 812015
> 
> I don't really believe in it but let's try this thing. Would it be more accurate if I added more pictures?


Definetly EXTJ

















Just kidding :wink:


----------



## SolMoon

nomedaigual said:


> View attachment 812015
> 
> I don't really believe in it but let's try this thing. Would it be more accurate if I added more pictures?


6w5 ?


----------



## nomedaigual

Stelliferous said:


> As if we couldn't tell from your bedroom decor lol


lmaaaao I didn't saw it coming:laughing:


----------



## nomedaigual

SolMoon said:


> 6w5 ?


Assuming you didn't looked at it in my info panel, I supose you guessed right, although I'm not really sure about my enneagram type, because I don't know much about it


----------



## SolMoon

nomedaigual said:


> Assuming you didn't looked at it in my info panel, I supose you guessed right, although I'm not really sure about my enneagram type, because I don't know much about it


I've checked before I wrote, but it was:



> Enneagram Type:
> Unknown


I have a thread which no one likes about typing by a selfie  I guessed by those rules.


----------



## nomedaigual

SolMoon said:


> I've checked before I wrote, but it was:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thread which no one likes about typing by a selfie  I guessed by those rules.


Oh, true, I thought I had it there


----------



## metamorph

nomedaigual said:


> Assuming you didn't looked at it in my info panel, I supose you guessed right, although I'm not really sure about my enneagram type, because I don't know much about it


Totally look into your enneatype! It was really helpful for me personally because I'm a bit of an unconventional INTJ sometimes, but it really gives you insights into why you have differences and what your motives are, too. I find it gives a bit more of a complete picture, but for me it took just about forever to nail it down. Same with my MBTI though.


----------



## TranquilMindGun




----------



## SolMoon

TranquilMindGun said:


> View attachment 812161
> 
> 
> View attachment 812163


I think you're a type 2, not 4.


----------



## TranquilMindGun

SolMoon said:


> I think you're a type 2, not 4.


I appreciate the reply. in reading both overviews, I tend to feel more 4 than 2. 2 talks about having a need to be needed, which I don't feel that at all. more a need to feel understood. If that makes sense.


----------



## metamorph

TranquilMindGun said:


> View attachment 812161
> 
> 
> View attachment 812163


You're 4 to the core. Do you do cosplay because you just LOOK like you'd be someone like ridiculously fantastic at cosplay hahaha


----------



## SolMoon

TranquilMindGun said:


> I appreciate the reply. in reading both overviews, I tend to feel more 4 than 2. 2 talks about having a need to be needed, which I don't feel that at all. more a need to feel understood. If that makes sense.


I think 2s can feel they are not understood, when for example they help someone and doesn't get anything they want in return. 

You may decide better after reading https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/misidentifying-2-and-4/.

Also, did you get any strong emotions, when reading about 4s or 2s? Was reading any of the two something calming or disturbing/rejecting? Because I think when you read about what you like to be you might feel calmed and when you read about your real type, you might feel disturbed (or simple reject it by just avoiding reading it too thoroughly). At least for me this was what happened.


----------



## TranquilMindGun

metamorph said:


> You're 4 to the core. Do you do cosplay because you just LOOK like you'd be someone like ridiculously fantastic at cosplay hahaha


heh. Thank you. I never took cosplay seriously and I suppose way before it was called that I fancied dressing up in character. I've been Kurt Cobain, David Bowie, Debbie Harry, Pris (Blade Runner), an adaptation of Harley Quinn, Iris Shaw, to name a few. I don't really go to comic cons and such, but love being someone else sometimes. Also, appreciate the 4 vote. : )


----------



## TranquilMindGun

SolMoon said:


> I think 2s can feel they are not understood, when for example they help someone and doesn't get anything they want in return.
> 
> You may decide better after reading https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/misidentifying-2-and-4/.
> 
> Also, did you get any strong emotions, when reading about 4s or 2s? Was reading any of the two something calming or disturbing/rejecting? Because I think when you read about what you like to be you might feel calmed and when you read about your real type, you might feel disturbed (or simple reject it by just avoiding reading it too thoroughly). At least for me this was what happened.


I can't say reading either description makes me feel repulsed/disturbed. I look at it as a check off list. do I do x or y. Again, a lot of what 2 is vs. 4, I tend to behave more like a 4.


----------



## SolMoon

TranquilMindGun said:


> I can't say reading either description makes me feel repulsed/disturbed. I look at it as a check off list. do I do x or y. Again, a lot of what 2 is vs. 4, I tend to behave more like a 4.


I must've been wrong than, the photos were not the best for how I try to guess anyway.


----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## nomedaigual

metamorph said:


> Totally look into your enneatype! It was really helpful for me personally because I'm a bit of an unconventional INTJ sometimes, but it really gives you insights into why you have differences and what your motives are, too. I find it gives a bit more of a complete picture, but for me it took just about forever to nail it down. Same with my MBTI though.


If you say so I'll do it. I haven't dig into it a lot because the information about it is much more confusing that about mbti (everything is very clear and well explained), do you know any good web?


----------



## TranquilMindGun

Stelliferous said:


> View attachment 812169
> 
> View attachment 812171
> 
> View attachment 812173


You must be a young wise one. Purely based off avatar, thought you were my age (46). Maybe you are my age and you drank from a devil's cup.


----------



## metamorph

nomedaigual said:


> If you say so I'll do it. I haven't dig into it a lot because the information about it is much more confusing that about mbti (everything is very clear and well explained), do you know any good web?


It's not so much confusing as it is time-consuming to understand, but MBTI is too when you really get into it. Take the test here, but this site is better for explaining each of the types, as well as what wings are about, because I was initially confused by that. This explains instinctual variants.


----------



## SolMoon

nomedaigual; said:


> If you say so I'll do it. I haven't dig into it a lot because the information about it is much more confusing that about mbti (everything is very clear and well explained), do you know any good web?





metamorph said:


> It's not so much confusing as it is time-consuming to understand, but MBTI is too when you really get into it. Take the test here, but this site is better for explaining each of the types, as well as what wings are about, because I was initially confused by that. This explains instinctual variants.


You can also check ENEAGRAMA - Psicólogo Barcelona. It has very detailed information about the types.

Btw I'm not fan of taking enneagram tests, because they are so prone to error via your understanding of yourself. I think a test will only give accurate results, when you can decide your type just by reading the descriptions.


----------



## andreasdevig

metamorph said:


> It's not so much confusing as it is time-consuming to understand, but MBTI is too when you really get into it. Take the test here, but this site is better for explaining each of the types, as well as what wings are about, because I was initially confused by that. This explains instinctual variants.


I'm very confused about the instinctual variants. Even just going off this site alone. What does intimacy have to do with aggression? What does being nice have to do with gaining status? Yeah maybe the latter is somewhat connected, but it seems it's the not-so-nice people that tend to gain status in society.


----------



## metamorph

andreasdevig said:


> I'm very confused about the instinctual variants. Even just going off this site alone. What does intimacy have to do with aggression? What does being nice have to do with gaining status? Yeah maybe the latter is somewhat connected, but it seems it's the not-so-nice people that tend to gain status in society.


Variants are a matter of what's most important to you to pursue - what you _need_ to have. What's your motivation in life?

Intimacy doesn't have anything to do with aggression. They didn't connect the two at all. For people of the sexual variant, intimacy is incredibly important, be it emotional intimacy, or sexual totally void of emotion. Intimacy means different things to different people. Because people with this variant are generally speaking more passionate and high energy, they're more prone to (_generally more prone to_) intensity of feelings, and anger is included in those. This is why it says they may have less of a problem getting into fights. And those don't necessarily mean physical fights. It doesn't connect intimacy with aggression at all, nor does it even mention the word aggression. If anything else, they're more prone to _respond_ to another's aggression, and won't have as much of an issue with that. It could just be verbal disagreements. 

Of the social variant, they do say that they are "concerned with social status" and that "Wanting to be accepted, they try to fit in and be nice." You need to pick apart the language a bit more without making snap judgements and connections. What they're saying is that the priority of those in this variant is to have social status. This could easily manifest itself in a very "fake" nice-ness. It doesn't say at all that these are genuinely the greatest people on the planet. If anything, it says a quite a bit less than that. The inference is actually that their desire to _try_ to be nice comes from a desire to be accepted. They're not inherently good people, necessarily, although I'm sure some of them are. To get places in life, you often need to be liked (at least that's the easiest way to achieve status), and the people of this variant are making an attempt to be accepted and achieve status through being kind, whether or not that's genuine or manipulative.


----------



## andreasdevig

metamorph said:


> Variants are a matter of what's most important to you to pursue - what you _need_ to have. What's your motivation in life?
> 
> Intimacy doesn't have anything to do with aggression. They didn't connect the two at all. For people of the sexual variant, intimacy is incredibly important, be it emotional intimacy, or sexual totally void of emotion. Intimacy means different things to different people. Because people with this variant are generally speaking more passionate and high energy, they're more prone to (_generally more prone to_) intensity of feelings, and anger is included in those. This is why it says they may have less of a problem getting into fights. And those don't necessarily mean physical fights. It doesn't connect intimacy with aggression at all, nor does it even mention the word aggression. If anything else, they're more prone to _respond_ to another's aggression, and won't have as much of an issue with that. It could just be verbal disagreements.
> 
> Of the social variant, they do say that they are "concerned with social status" and that "Wanting to be accepted, they try to fit in and be nice." You need to pick apart the language a bit more without making snap judgements and connections. What they're saying is that the priority of those in this variant is to have social status. This could easily manifest itself in a very "fake" nice-ness. It doesn't say at all that these are genuinely the greatest people on the planet. If anything, it says a quite a bit less than that. The inference is actually that their desire to _try_ to be nice comes from a desire to be accepted. They're not inherently good people, necessarily, although I'm sure some of them are. To get places in life, you often need to be liked (at least that's the easiest way to achieve status), and the people of this variant are making an attempt to be accepted and achieve status through being kind, whether or not that's genuine or manipulative.


You seem a bit harsh. Maybe I was too. So if I hurt your feelings, then I apologize. It was not my intention. I was just trying to say that I'm having a hard time making sense of the instinctual variants. It's not the first time I've seen aggression being described as a 'symptom' of Sx, though Olimpia told me that the stereotype of Sx 4s being aggressive comes from the fact that most of them have an 8 fix.

It seems the Sx 4 is basically described as being an asshole. Llike here: https://www.personalitycafe.com/typ...-description-according-beatrice-chestnut.html 

"my Type Five elder sister, once leaned over at an Enneagram workshop and underlined the word “hostility” in a description of the Sexual Four "
"Sexual Fours “make others suffer” because they feel that they have been made to suffer and so need some sort of compensation. They may seek to hurt or punish others as an unconscious way of repudiating or minimizing their own pain. Naranjo observes that this tendency of this Four can be summed up by the phrase, “Hurt people hurt people.” Externalizing pain helps them ease their inner sense of inferiority."
"The Sexual Four is more assertive and angrier than the other subtypes. Naranjo refers to this Four as the “mad Four” as opposed to the “sad” (Social) Four. These Fours can be very outspoken with their anger because expression of anger is their way of defending against painful feelings. When they unconsciously turn their pain into anger, they don't have to feel their pain anymore. "

I guess I just don't see how anger (or aggression, or high energy, for that matter) relates to intimacy, or how sadness relates to sociality. 
Yes, anger, aggression and envy are related to emotions, but they're just a few of the many emotions that one can experience, so I don't know why this description is so focused on it.

Oh well. I guess I'll never understand the instinctual variants.


----------



## metamorph

andreasdevig said:


> You seem a bit harsh. Maybe I was too. So if I hurt your feelings, then I apologize. It was not my intention. I was just trying to say that I'm having a hard time making sense of the instinctual variants. It's not the first time I've seen aggression being described as a 'symptom' of Sx, though Olimpia told me that the stereotype of Sx 4s being aggressive comes from the fact that most of them have an 8 fix.
> 
> It seems the Sx 4 is basically described as being an asshole. Llike here: https://www.personalitycafe.com/typ...-description-according-beatrice-chestnut.html
> 
> "my Type Five elder sister, once leaned over at an Enneagram workshop and underlined the word “hostility” in a description of the Sexual Four "
> "Sexual Fours “make others suffer” because they feel that they have been made to suffer and so need some sort of compensation. They may seek to hurt or punish others as an unconscious way of repudiating or minimizing their own pain. Naranjo observes that this tendency of this Four can be summed up by the phrase, “Hurt people hurt people.” Externalizing pain helps them ease their inner sense of inferiority."
> "The Sexual Four is more assertive and angrier than the other subtypes. Naranjo refers to this Four as the “mad Four” as opposed to the “sad” (Social) Four. These Fours can be very outspoken with their anger because expression of anger is their way of defending against painful feelings. When they unconsciously turn their pain into anger, they don't have to feel their pain anymore. "
> 
> I guess I just don't see how anger (or aggression, or high energy, for that matter) relates to intimacy, or how sadness relates to sociality.
> Yes, anger, aggression and envy are related to emotions, but they're just a few of the many emotions that one can experience, so I don't know why this description is so focused on it.
> 
> Oh well. I guess I'll never understand the instinctual variants.


No I wasn't sorry that's just the way I talk lmao. I wasn't offended literally at all haha. I also just take on an even more than normal factual approach to language when I'm explaining something to get my point across clearly because I don't really get the point in sugarcoating shit or whatever when you're just trying to explain something. I'm sure some Sx variants are aggressive. It's just not really a symptom necessarily. I'm totally not aggressive and I'm 60% sx (20/20 on sp and so). So what you're reading is specific to a sexual four. They may very well be assholes; not everybody with an sx variant is a type four enneatype. I'm type 3 and I have an sx variant. The reason that fours with a sexual variant are probably described as assholes is because the motivation of fours is to be unique. If they feel threatened by someone, say, more sexually attractive, it probably won't turn out well. Granted, they're literally only portraying the negative side of the type 4 sx. And your wing will play a role as well. I probably don't view them as that much of an asshole because while I don't get envious and jealous like the type 4 sx, I am arrogant. That stems from both my type 3 and my mbti (INTJ). Honestly though, I'd say personally I'm less arrogant and more just, confident. But I can be arrogant at times. In all honesty, that description of a sexual four was kind of dumb and biased. I mean they can definitely be hostile because of envy, but that's not some disposition where all of them are terrible in that way. 
Also, there is actually no possible way to guarantee that a sexual four has some past of being hurt. That's really stupid. 

One is just a _*potential*_ manifestation of the other. If your goal in life is intimacy, you're probably a very passionate person, and therefore possibly more prone to anger or aggression or high energy. Don't take everything in absolutes. They're giving you what may be potential ways for that passion to manifest itself. The social seeker will become in all likelihood very sad if they're not achieving or getting what they want from their sociability, or are unable to socialize. They're results of a disposition. Again, no one is speaking in absolutes. We're generalizing for the sake of trying to understand people as a whole. Not everyone is that way. And obviously, the manifestations of a desire for intimacy or social life will be different in each person. It's not like they can write a book of every emotion that could come out of it. They know people can experience a ton of emotions. But also, if you actually want a good understanding of variants (or literally any personality theory), you need to do a lot of research. Check contradictory articles, find out what's most consistent, just do all your research. 

Don't be a defeatist. You'll understand it. You just need to research more and work to come to a more complete understanding versus doing an analysis of a biased opinion. Think open mindedly and try not to jump to conclusions.


----------



## UltimaRatio

Sarcasm...


----------



## LietPol34




----------



## m3t4pr3t3r




----------



## Sparky

@*LietPol34*

ENTP, Social Communist, auditory-temperament, hands-on learner, gifting love language, Energy-being, Law-primary Bank-secondary, Service-primary Project-secondary, XP-primary Material-secondary, Mental-primary Action-secondary, Ideas person, Possessions-oriented

9PM - arts and creativity oriented
Eat more orange and yellow colored fruits and vegetables
Chakra reading: very intuitive about people, have many things though don't know who to talk to, great self-control, and passionate about living, feeling secure financially and relationship-wise
Angel number physical reading: 13
Angel number emotional reading: 6 and 7
8-second rule

You are very intuitive about other people, though there are many things you want to say, and don't know who to talk to. You have great self-control, and you are passionate about your life. You feel secure relationship-wise and financially. You might want to release your worries and fears over to the Universe, and you are on a path set by yourself ten years ago.

You prefer an environment that is structured and disciplined, and yet have the resources and freedom to pursue your own interests. You want to assist other people, and help them with difficulties, particularly if this involves a group project, and can bring others a feeling of inspiration. You grow through experience, and you are interested in the material and physical sciences, such as finding out how things work. You have many thoughts and ideas, which helps with giving you direction in what actions to take. You live in a world of ideas, and you will often want others to see what you see, and convince them to your purpose. By being possessions-oriented, you see the values and usefulness in a myriad of things, and want to keep them around just so you can find a use for them later. 

Your optimum sleep time is 9PM, and this aspect makes you a very creative and artistic person. You might be interested in music or drawing. You want to keep things simple, or reduce the complex to something simpler, and are attracted to feelings of cuteness. If something takes longer than eight seconds for you to get started, you will often procrastinate that task, so be sure that you can reduce the time to start something, if you want that task to get done. In the area of fruits-vegetables, you might want to consider eating more yellow or orange foods, like oranges, bananas, and carrots, to help with ensuring proper nutrition.


----------



## Sparky

@*m3t4pr3t3r*

INTJ, Captial Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Energy-being, Bank-primary Law-secondary, Service-primary Discovery-secondary, XP-primary Wisdom-secondary, Feeling-primary Action-secondary, Ideas person, Spouse-centered 

11PM - Public Relations (Representative, Ambassador)
Eat more green colored fruits and vegetables
Chakra reading: very intuitive about people, have many things though don't know who to talk to, very caring about others with excellent self-control, and passionate about living, there appears to be feelings of insecurity about a relationship or financial-wise
Angel number physical reading: 12
Angel number emotional reading: 1 and 8
20-second rule

Your physical angel number reading is 12, which makes you suited for roles as a manager or administrator. Your optimal sleep time is 11PM, which means you are interested in the area of Public Relations, or dealing with the opinions and feelings of other people. This makes you suited for work as a representative or ambassador. You are likely to procrastinate if starting a task takes more than 20 seconds, so be sure to keep the time to start something below that, to better make sure it's not held off till later. You are on a path that will bring you wealth and abundance, just have belief in yourself and what you can accomplish.

In terms of fruits and vegetables, it would be helpful to eat more green colored ones, to ensure a more complete nutrition. You are extremely intuitive about others,and there are many things you want to say, though don't know who to talk to. You are very caring about people you don't know, and have a passion for your work and life. You might be experiencing feelings of insecurity about a relationship or financially. 

You have your own innate interests and pursuits, so like to have the time and resources to satisfy them. You also have a liking for a more structured and disciplined environment. You like to be helpful, and be of service to others, particularly by bringing others joy and helping them to see things in a new way. You grow mostly through experience, where you learn from mistakes, and improve your expertise in a particular area. 

You process and sift through emotions-feelings, and take action based on what you feel is uplifting or right. You live in a world of ideas, and often want to convince others to your view. If you are married, you place your spouse or partner at the center of your life, and will do everything you can to satisfy their wants and needs.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r

Sparky said:


> @*m3t4pr3t3r*
> 
> INTJ, Captial Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Energy-being, Bank-primary Law-secondary, Service-primary Discovery-secondary, XP-primary Wisdom-secondary, Feeling-primary Action-secondary, Ideas person, Spouse-centered
> 
> 11PM - Public Relations (Representative, Ambassador)
> Eat more green colored fruits and vegetables
> Chakra reading: very intuitive about people, have many things though don't know who to talk to, very caring about others with excellent self-control, and passionate about living, there appears to be feelings of insecurity about a relationship or financial-wise
> Angel number physical reading: 12
> Angel number emotional reading: 1 and 8
> 20-second rule
> 
> Your physical angel number reading is 12, which makes you suited for roles as a manager or administrator. Your optimal sleep time is 11PM, which means you are interested in the area of Public Relations, or dealing with the opinions and feelings of other people. This makes you suited for work as a representative or ambassador. You are likely to procrastinate if starting a task takes more than 20 seconds, so be sure to keep the time to start something below that, to better make sure it's not held off till later. You are on a path that will bring you wealth and abundance, just have belief in yourself and what you can accomplish.
> 
> In terms of fruits and vegetables, it would be helpful to eat more green colored ones, to ensure a more complete nutrition. You are extremely intuitive about others,and there are many things you want to say, though don't know who to talk to. You are very caring about people you don't know, and have a passion for your work and life. You might be experiencing feelings of insecurity about a relationship or financially.
> 
> You have your own innate interests and pursuits, so like to have the time and resources to satisfy them. You also have a liking for a more structured and disciplined environment. You like to be helpful, and be of service to others, particularly by bringing others joy and helping them to see things in a new way. You grow mostly through experience, where you learn from mistakes, and improve your expertise in a particular area.
> 
> You process and sift through emotions-feelings, and take action based on what you feel is uplifting or right. You live in a world of ideas, and often want to convince others to your view. If you are married, you place your spouse or partner at the center of your life, and will do everything you can to satisfy their wants and needs.


You read me like a book. 

Sent from my HTC U11 life using Tapatalk


----------



## LietPol34

Sparky said:


> @*LietPol34*
> 
> ENTP, Social Communist, auditory-temperament, hands-on learner, gifting love language, Energy-being, Law-primary Bank-secondary, Service-primary Project-secondary, XP-primary Material-secondary, Mental-primary Action-secondary, Ideas person, Possessions-oriented
> 
> 9PM - arts and creativity oriented
> Eat more orange and yellow colored fruits and vegetables
> Chakra reading: very intuitive about people, have many things though don't know who to talk to, great self-control, and passionate about living, feeling secure financially and relationship-wise
> Angel number physical reading: 13
> Angel number emotional reading: 6 and 7
> 8-second rule
> 
> You are very intuitive about other people, though there are many things you want to say, and don't know who to talk to. You have great self-control, and you are passionate about your life. You feel secure relationship-wise and financially. You might want to release your worries and fears over to the Universe, and you are on a path set by yourself ten years ago.
> 
> You prefer an environment that is structured and disciplined, and yet have the resources and freedom to pursue your own interests. You want to assist other people, and help them with difficulties, particularly if this involves a group project, and can bring others a feeling of inspiration. You grow through experience, and you are interested in the material and physical sciences, such as finding out how things work. You have many thoughts and ideas, which helps with giving you direction in what actions to take. You live in a world of ideas, and you will often want others to see what you see, and convince them to your purpose. By being possessions-oriented, you see the values and usefulness in a myriad of things, and want to keep them around just so you can find a use for them later.
> 
> Your optimum sleep time is 9PM, and this aspect makes you a very creative and artistic person. You might be interested in music or drawing. You want to keep things simple, or reduce the complex to something simpler, and are attracted to feelings of cuteness. If something takes longer than eight seconds for you to get started, you will often procrastinate that task, so be sure that you can reduce the time to start something, if you want that task to get done. In the area of fruits-vegetables, you might want to consider eating more yellow or orange foods, like oranges, bananas, and carrots, to help with ensuring proper nutrition.


Holy! 9pm is my bedtime, I love music, I like feeling cute, I like helping people, my mind buzzes with ideas, I like seeing how things work, I'm creative ^_^
@Sparky What do you mean by auditory temperament? What are all these primary second thingies? Can't really find any info.


----------



## Sparky

LietPol34 said:


> Holy! 9pm is my bedtime, I love music, I like feeling cute, I like helping people, my mind buzzes with ideas, I like seeing how things work, I'm creative ^_^
> @*Sparky* What do you mean by auditory temperament? What are all these primary second thingies? Can't really find any info.


You can read what the primary and secondary temperaments mean, by clicking the top link in my signature (or click here: https://www.personalitycafe.com/mye...nhance-character-description-profiling-6.html ). They include, in the order presented for you, Environment temperaments (what work environment suits you, and what you find aesthetically pleasing), Career temperaments (what kind of work makes you feel rewarding, and gives you satisfaction or fulfillment), Growth temperaments (what you focus on in terms of personal growth and development), and Communication temperaments (how you communicate your thoughts and feelings to others).

Thank you for the confirmation!


----------



## jetser

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> View attachment 819387
> 
> View attachment 819389


You look like Josh Hartnett.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r

jetser said:


> You look like Josh Hartnett.


Yeah, you are right xD I looked up some of his images on google, especially when I was shaved. Also, I like this guy.


----------



## sm1

Thanks @Sparky . Though, why do you suggest I am an ENTP and not an ENTJ?
Check post 891 for more pics https://www.personalitycafe.com/wha...f-others-guess-your-type-90.html#post42976269

PS: Sorry for the late reply. I had basically given up on perc when I didn't receive a reply last time..., till the time when I was checking it every few hours. :/


----------



## Sparky

sm1 said:


> Thanks @*Sparky* . Though, why do you suggest I am an ENTP and not an ENTJ?
> Check post 891 for more pics https://www.personalitycafe.com/wha...f-others-guess-your-type-90.html#post42976269
> 
> PS: Sorry for the late reply. I had basically given up on perc when I didn't receive a reply last time..., till the time when I was checking it every few hours. :/


Apologies for the delay, as these MBTI+ typings are somewhat tiring and time intensive. Thank you for your interest. This is the typing for you, please let me know how well it describes who you are (also, may I know what your job is? Just curious):

INFJ, Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Ascended being (previously titled Emotional being), Service1-Disovery2, People-Bank-Law equally dominant, Wisdom1-Material2, Shoeing1-Mental2, Doing person, Family-centered

Destiny Temperament: 9pm - Optimal sleep time: highly creative, with ability to multitask, and being interested in multiple things
Nutrition suggestions (five colors of fruits-veggies): Eat more red colored fruits and vegetables
Chakra reading: You are exceptionally intuitive about people, there might be something you want to say, though don't know who to speak to, You are very caring about others, even people you don't know. You are highly passionate about life and your work, There might be a relationship or financial situation in which you are insecure about
Emotional angel number reading: 12:1_8-9 
Physical angel number reading: 13
Preparation habit: 20-second rule

You seek out sources of victim, and you desire to be of service to others. You can bring yourself into the shoes of others, and feel what it's like to be that person. You like to take action and live in harmony with the environment, rather than be concerned with new ideas and convincing others to your view, or whether individual rights are respected. You are very family-oriented, and all the decisions that you make are based on how it will affect other members of your family. You thrive and feel at home in an artificially created environment. 

Your optimal sleep time is 9PM, which means you are highly artistically creative. You also have an exceptional passion for life, and your work. You desire to simplify the complex, and you appreciate the simple life, and understand how simplest things matter most. You are amazingly intuitive about others, and there might be things you want to say, though don't know who to talk to. You might have insecurities about finance or a relationship. You are on a path to wealth and abundance, and you have everything you need to achieve your dreams. 

You very much enjoy reading, and in terms of nutrition, it might help to eat more red colored fruits and vegetables, like apples, tomatoes, and strawberries.


----------



## sm1

@Sparky thanks for replying faster this time.

If your intention was to describe me as the complete opposite of how I am then you did a fairly decent job,else, sorry to disaapoint, but there a lot of things into your description that are completely off the mark.

Social Communist - Basis my understanding of communism, and capitalism, I will fall into capitalist category.
visual temperament - Don't know what this means. Can you explain?
auditory learner - No, I am a visual linguistic learner.
affirmation love language - For expressing, possibly yes. For receiving, Acts of Service might take precedence. Not sure though.
Ascended being, Service1-Disovery2, People-Bank-Law equally dominant, Wisdom1-Material2, Shoeing1-Mental2 - Don't know what all is this. 
Doing person - I am think + do person. More of think thoroughly + act accurately. But more thinking biased.
Family-centered - I don't disregard family but definitely very far from being family centered.

9pm - Optimal sleep time - Gosh, I don't even leave the office that early. I sleep post 1am. 1am to 2am might be optimal. I am a night owl.

highly creative- I wish I was.

ability to multitask - my job compels me to. Better than several others but it's a learned behavior. Not really good at it.

being interested in multiple things - not really. The only thing I have ever been focused in my life is success and whatever can get me that. My interest may change with time, but at any given time interval spanning months to year, I will be obsessed about only a handful of things if not just one.

You are exceptionally intuitive about people - I am very analytical about people.

there might be something you want to say, though don't know who to speak to - I always know the right person to speak to about anything

You are very caring about others - Maybe, at least till you don't push me to a point beyond which I won't give a damn.

You are very caring about others, even people you don't know - not really. I don't care about people who are not related to me.

You are highly passionate about life and your work - true

There might be a relationship or financial situation in which you are insecure about - not exactly. Though, like everything else that matters, financial and relationship success is something I give significant thought to.

Emotional angel number reading: 12:1_8-9 - don't know what's this
Physical angel number reading: 13 - don't know what's this
Preparation habit: 20-second rule - don't know what's this

You seek out sources of victim, and you desire to be of service to others - not really. Quite the opposite.

You can bring yourself into the shoes of others, and feel what it's like to be that person. - Everyone who has ever been with me knows how bad I can be at reading other people's emotions. I can understand you analytically, observe patterns in your behavior, but will not know what you feel. I barely know what I am feeling and need to analytically figure out what I might be feeling.

You like to take action and live in harmony with the environment, rather than be concerned with new ideas and convincing others to your view, or whether individual rights are respected. - I am an always have new ideas person, one who cares about revolutionising things, and more often than not tries to impose his views on others (though not forcefully, but by convincing and giving reasons)

You are very family-oriented, and all the decisions that you make are based on how it will affect other members of your family - Never really cared much about family. All my decisions are based in my own personal self-interest

You thrive and feel at home in an artificially created environment - Can't say. I prefer either natural or looking like natural environments.

You desire to simplify the complex, and you appreciate the simple life, and understand how simplest things matter most. - Quite the opposite. I make every simple thing complex, and have almost total disregard for simple things in life.

You very much enjoy reading - I am a knowledge seeker. Reading is one good way to gain knowledge.

also, may I know what your job is? - After being a math wiz kid, I graduated from a top ivy league univerity with B.Tech. in Computer Science & Engg., worked as a software developer in financial instituitions, and high growth unicorn startups, and then moved into tech product management. I am a fairly entrepreneurial person who started several ventures in college to revolutionise college culture and plans to become a top entrepreneur in the time to come.

PS: I am defnitely no 'I' type. I draw energy out of constant interaction with people, moving around, talking to them, and trying to be the life of the party person.

If you have to type me and you asked for some multi choice options, you will have ENTJ, ESTP, and ENTP as the options to choose from. I am failrly confident about the ENTJ typing. ESTP looks like a close second to consider given my entrepreneurial nature that quite matches the stereotypical ESTP description.


----------



## Sparky

@*sm1*

Thank you for replying. I realize you are highly passionate about life and work, and it does appear you are very successful at it. I can understand you having the Service love language, which is very interesting (as I usually associate the service love language with sensors). You could be Pleasure-centered (instead of Family-centered), where all your decisions revolve around how to make things pleasurable. I don't get a vibe for you having extroversion, because you appear to be someone who has a few, very close friends, instead of many friends, who are about equally close. If I have to choose between ENTP and ENTJ, I would go with ENTP typing for you.


----------



## sm1

@Sparky

So I re-assessed your previous two replies, and also did some exploration.

- On love language, I had never heard about it previously. On reading about it, and thinking I conclude that word of affirmation is most likely my 'primary' love language. However, no way is it the only 'love language' for me. Acts of service, and quality time are a close second to words of affirmation.

- Pleasure centered vs family centered: Most probably pleasure, or more correctly excitement centered, and not sensory pleasure centered. More about doing/talking fun things. Though, it's not that all my decisions revolve around making things more pleasurable.

- Extroversion / Introversion: You are spot on when you say "you appear to be someone who has a few, very close friends, instead of many friends, who are about equally close". However, I get energy by being around people and have a knack of quickly becoming popular wherever I go. I am the outspoken confident one, not the shy one. Also, both ENTJ and ENTP are quite introverted in terms of friend circle basis what I know (one is the most extraverted introvert, the other is the most introverted extrovert).

- Choosing between ENTP and ENTJ: Well I used to think I am ENTP till soulkitchen convinced me last year that I am an ENTJ. @Soul Kitchen
https://www.personalitycafe.com/wha...nswers-spades-questionnaire.html#post39597002
https://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1065594-ill-type-you-4.html#post35896618

All online tests pit me as an ENTJ. But I might be an ENTP as well just not the typical ENTP (which is based on enneagram type 7), probably, if I am an ENTP, then my being enneagram type 3 makes me organised and hard-working like a 'J' and also the fact that my parents are 'SJs'. However, I am personally more inclined towards being an ENTJ. So, how do we establish this one for sure? Don't want to get into random exploration about MBTI again now to establish my type.

Here is one of my latest pics taken 2 weeks ago. If this changes your typing:


----------



## Sparky

@*sm1* 

It's nice to hear from you, thank you for the considerations. I just realized I made a typing mistake in the first sentence, where I meant to say "wisdom" instead of "victim", apologies for the confusion. After looking at your pictures again, and considering the options for you of ENFP, ENTP, ENTJ, and INFJ, I still conclude that you are INFJ. It's important to keep in mind that just because you are "introverted", doesn't mean you are not "life of the party" (For example, Obama is INFJ, though he's still fun to be around and center of attention). Here are a brief description of the temperaments that make up your personality profile:

Ascended being - This is a form of being, along with Energy and Ascended beings, though the Environment temperament for this being appears to be equally People-Bank-Law, which usually signifies an artificial environment, or an environment where there is a great constant, like being on the ocean, and water is everywhere)

Service1-Disovery2 - This means that you are service oriented, or you like to help others with whatever problem they might have; Discovery secondary means you want to bring others joy, and that you want others to have fun. This also means that inspiration is tertiary, which means you seek out sources of inspiration

People-Bank-Law equally dominant - This is the quality of an Ascended Being. People stands for how you want to job-shadow others, or watch others play to discover your own interests. Bank means you like to have sufficient resources and time to do your job, and fulfill your potential. Law means you want structure in your environment, and that you desire discipline.

Wisdom1-Material2 - This means you grow through wisdom, by interacting with others. Having Material secondary means you are interested in the sciences, or the study of the material world

Shoeing1-Mental2 - This means you place yourself in the shoes of others, and get a feel for what they feel (the feeling of their clothes on the body, the feeling of being in their body). Mental secondary means that your head is full of thoughts. This combination means that Doing is tertiary (Doing means you often wonder how to achieve something, or complete a task, and that your chief concern is what you can do for something). The fourth is Emotions-oriented, which means that you are weaker in terms of figuring out, or processing through your emotions


----------



## sm1

What do you say @Soul Kitchen
@Sparky certain things are correct like but they are very general and might be true for everyone.
While ENTP is a possibility, INFJ or any diplomat (NF) personality is not. INTJ too is something I can consider.



Sparky said:


> @*sm1*
> 
> It's nice to hear from you, thank you for the considerations. I just realized I made a typing mistake in the first sentence, where I meant to say "wisdom" instead of "victim", apologies for the confusion. After looking at your pictures again, and considering the options for you of ENFP, ENTP, ENTJ, and INFJ, I still conclude that you are INFJ. It's important to keep in mind that just because you are "introverted", doesn't mean you are not "life of the party" (For example, Obama is INFJ, though he's still fun to be around and center of attention). Here are a brief description of the temperaments that make up your personality profile:
> 
> Ascended being - This is a form of being, along with Energy and Ascended beings, though the Environment temperament for this being appears to be equally People-Bank-Law, which usually signifies an artificial environment, or an environment where there is a great constant, like being on the ocean, and water is everywhere)
> 
> Service1-Disovery2 - This means that you are service oriented, or you like to help others with whatever problem they might have; Discovery secondary means you want to bring others joy, and that you want others to have fun. This also means that inspiration is tertiary, which means you seek out sources of inspiration
> 
> People-Bank-Law equally dominant - This is the quality of an Ascended Being. People stands for how you want to job-shadow others, or watch others play to discover your own interests. Bank means you like to have sufficient resources and time to do your job, and fulfill your potential. Law means you want structure in your environment, and that you desire discipline.
> 
> Wisdom1-Material2 - This means you grow through wisdom, by interacting with others. Having Material secondary means you are interested in the sciences, or the study of the material world
> 
> Shoeing1-Mental2 - This means you place yourself in the shoes of others, and get a feel for what they feel (the feeling of their clothes on the body, the feeling of being in their body). Mental secondary means that your head is full of thoughts. This combination means that Doing is tertiary (Doing means you often wonder how to achieve something, or complete a task, and that your chief concern is what you can do for something). The fourth is Emotions-oriented, which means that you are weaker in terms of figuring out, or processing through your emotions


----------



## Eysan

Type this face: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/617qU1LWSaL._SY606_.jpg


----------



## sm1

Eysan said:


> Type this face: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/617qU1LWSaL._SY606_.jpg


ESTJ


----------



## Sparky

Eysan said:


> Type this face: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/617qU1LWSaL._SY606_.jpg


ENTP


----------



## sm1

Sparky said:


> ENTP


 @Sparky But doesn't this face look like Marcus from 13 reasons why tv show, who is supposed to be ESTJ?
(I usually type using pattern recognition of this sort - X is like Y, and Y is ABCD type, hence, X should also be of type ABCD)


----------



## polyjoylove

So this is me, can u guess me?(i dont even know my type)


----------



## Eysan

@Sparky @sm1

I actually don't know. That's why I asked. but hat face is Clyde of the infamous Bonnie and Clyde. From what I read he seems like he was an ESTP or ESFP possibly but IDK. IS there a legit place for face readings on the forum? asides from this thread? idk too much about it


----------



## Eysan

polyjoylove said:


> So this is me, can u guess me?(i dont even know my type)


i guess entp! but i have no experience in facial typing


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Eysan said:


> IS there a legit place for face readings on the forum? asides from this thread? idk too much about it


I know you weren't asking me but I thought I'd answer. This place or this thread in the Member Photos subforum:

https://www.personalitycafe.com/mem...ype-person-above-you-based-their-picture.html

It's either or, really, but the member photos forum is much more private since accessing it requires an account and enough legitimate posts.
@polyjoylove - INFP? :smile:


----------



## taro milk tea

polyjoylove said:


> So this is me, can u guess me?(i dont even know my type)


Gorgeous!

I’m inclined to say IxFP! Your facial expressions excude Fi vibes imo.


----------



## Eysan

Scoobyscoob said:


> I know you weren't asking me but I thought I'd answer. This place or this thread in the Member Photos subforum:
> 
> https://www.personalitycafe.com/mem...ype-person-above-you-based-their-picture.html
> 
> It's either or, really, but the member photos forum is much more private since accessing it requires an account and enough legitimate posts.
> @polyjoylove - INFP? :smile:


Thank You, person


----------



## taro milk tea

A penny for y’all’s th0ughts...?


----------



## tanstaafl28

I couldn't figure out how to hide my type over to the left.​


----------



## Sparky

sm1 said:


> @*Sparky* But doesn't this face look like Marcus from 13 reasons why tv show, who is supposed to be ESTJ?
> (I usually type using pattern recognition of this sort - X is like Y, and Y is ABCD type, hence, X should also be of type ABCD)
> 
> View attachment 820285


Thank you so much for the example. An ESTJ is someone like Bill O'Reilly, while Steven Silver (the actor of Marcus in 13 Reasons Why), appears to be an ENTP Ascended Being. For the man in the linked image, I'm thinking he looks more like Teresa Teng, who is ENTP


----------



## Simundos

Let’s see 👀


----------



## Kaznos

tanstaafl28 said:


> View attachment 820435
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to hide my type over to the left.​


Have you been told that you look like George R. R. Martin? Well, now you have.


----------



## TryptamineDream

hell swamp said:


> A penny for y’all’s th0ughts...?


Isfp or infj. You look artsy


----------



## tanstaafl28

Kaznos said:


> Have you been told that you look like George R. R. Martin? Well, now you have.


Yes, and if you tell me who your favorite character is, I'm going to kill them off in the next book. :exterminate:


----------



## taro milk tea

TryptamineDream said:


> Isfp or infj. You look artsy


Aww, thank youh: Yeah, I’d like to think I’m pretty artsy, too, lmao!


----------



## jamba juice

hell swamp said:


> A penny for y’all’s th0ughts...?


whoa, you're cute.

i always associate big doe eyes with high fe lol. so i'd say xnfj.


----------



## jamba juice

Simundos said:


> Let’s see &#55357;&#56384;


how about intp?


----------



## Nocti

I am currently questionning my type right now so this might help I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## polyjoylove

Simundos said:


> Let’s see 👀



Infp...?


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Nocti said:


> View attachment 821159
> 
> I am currently questionning my type right now so this might help I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


ESxP, perhaps.

***


* *




View attachment 821269


----------



## Chompy

@brightflashes 

I would have thought IxFP  I love your hair btw.


----------



## Sparky

Zedie said:


> @*brightflashes*
> 
> I would have thought IxFP  I love your hair btw.
> 
> View attachment 822543


ENTP, Social Communist (SoCom), visual temperament, auditory learner, physical intimacy love language, Reptilian being (Sexorgan-meld Temperament), Service primary Project secondary Career Temperament, Bank1 (Bank primary) People2 (People secondary) Environment Temperament, Wisdom primary Experience secondary Growth Temperament, Doing primary Mental secondary Info-proc (information-processing) Temperament, Ideas person Interest Temperament, Family-oriented Values Temperament, 12PM_12:1_13 Role Temperament, Wilddog (Charmer and Intentpathic) Champion Temperament

Descriptions:

*SoCom*: You tend to keep your life relatively simple and few-events, while you maintain wide interest in a variety of topics pertaining to world affairs and society
*Reptilian being (Sexorgan-meld Frequency Temperament)*: You emotionally-energetically connect with others using the sex-organ (instead of the heart or mind). This also means that you are more attracted to qualities such as wealth, social status, and power.
*Service primary Discovery secondary Career Temperament*: You like to be of service to others, while bringing joy-fun to people
*Bank primary People secondary Environment Temperament*: You have your own goals and interests, which you desire to have the time and resources to pursue ("Bank"); you like interacting with others, and shadowing people in their lines of work, to learn and improve in your own areas of interest ("People")
*Wisdom primary Experience secondary Growth Temperament*: You seek to gain insights about others through stories, and accounts of their experiences; you seek the righteous path, in obtaining greater wisdom. You like bringing others new experiences, by using the wisdom you have gained
*Doing primary Mental secondary Information-processing (info-proc) Temperament*: Most of your thinking involves what you want to accomplish, and how to get there. You also live in a world of ideas-possibilities of how to better achieve or go-about doing things. 
*Ideas person*: You thrive on ideas, and are attracted to new ways of thinking, and the possibilities that they bring
*12PM_12:1_13 Role Temperament*: You like to simplify processes so everyone can understand ("13"). While you dislike and avoid complexity, you are still suitable for the management position, as you have a great idea of what motivates others, and have a great understanding of people ("12PM"). 12:1 means you are emotionally stable, with many of your emotional-spiritual issues-questions worked out.
*Charmer and Intentpathic*: You work better in areas where you do not need to act aggressive or have the possibility of lashing out in anger; intentpathic means you have a better understanding of the needs, wants, and desires of people

Clairvoyant primary, Clairaudient secondary, Claircognizant tertiary, Clairsentient quatuary - You often get visions, or abstract imagery, which you have to connect with real life to "get a picture" of what's going on (by being clairvoyant primary). Your secondary clairaudient ability means you will do what "the little voice" tells you, that will often leads you on the right path.
Clairgustance preferred (rather than Clarialience) - You prefer clairgustance, which means you can often link or associate feelings with a particular type of food-taste.

Angel Number 8: You are on a path that will bring you wealth and abundance

Chakra reading: You are extremely well connected with Divine energy, and are very intuitive about people. You care about others, and have a "big heart". At times, you might feel like having little control, though you are highly passionate about life and work. Currently, you might be experiencing some insecurity about a relationship or financially


----------



## brightflashes

brightflashes said:


> View attachment 822469


 @Sparky

Would you mind doing me please? If you have the time, that is.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Thankfully, it washed right off.


----------



## Sparky

brightflashes said:


> View attachment 822469


INTJ, Social Communist (SoCom), olfactory temperament, auditory learner, quality time love language, Energy being Frequency Temperament, Discovery-primary Project-secondary Career Temperament, Bank-primary Law-secondary Environment Temperament, Truth (material)-oriented primary Wisdom-secondary Growth Temperament, Mental-primary Shoeing-secondary Information Processing (Info-proc) Temperament, Enduring-Individuality person, Family-oriented person, 12PM_12:0.5_13 Role Temperament, Charmer and Intentpathic (Wilddog) Champion Temperament

Descriptions:

*SoCom*: You tend to keep your life relatively simple and few-events, while you maintain wide interest in a variety of topics pertaining to world affairs and society
*Energy being (Heart-meld Frequency Temperament)*: You emotionally-energetically connect with others using the heart-organ (instead of the sexorgan or mind). This also means that you are more attracted to qualities such as hobbies, interests, and sociability
*Discovery-primary Project-secondary Career Temperament*: You like to discover and bring others new perspectives; you enjoy working as part of a team, and advance something together with like-minded people
*Bank-primary Law-secondary Environment Temperament*: You have your own goals and interests, which you desire to have the time and resources to pursue ("Bank"); secondarily, you like to follow a clear progression, and hearing from the instructor, teacher or trainer ("Law")
*Truth (material) primary Wisdom secondary Growth Temperament*: You seek the advancement of knowledge, and discovering the truth to the mysteries-wonders of life. You want to bring others wisdom, with the truths you have gained
*Mental primary Shoeing secondary Information-processing (info-proc) Temperament*: You are full of ideas and thoughts about a myriad of topics that interest you, and you often think about things you've done, heard, or seen. Shoeing-secondary means you can feel what others are feeling or sensing, like how it feels for someone to wear a particular cloth, pants, or shoes. 
*Enduring-individuality person*: You value freedom of ideas, speech, and thinking. You often advance values that stand the test of time
*12PM_12:0.5_13 Role Temperament*: You like to simplify processes so everyone can understand ("13"). While you dislike and avoid complexity, you are still suitable for the management position, as you have a great idea of what motivates others, and have a great understanding of people ("12PM"). 12:0.5 means there are still things that trouble you emotionally and spiritually, though you are seeking to become better, and more appreciative about kindness, and beauty, as well as showing gratitude
*Charmer and Intentpathic*: You work better in areas where you do not need to act aggressive or have the possibility of lashing out in anger; intentpathic means you have a better understanding of the needs, wants, and desires of people

Clairsentient primary, Claircognizant secondary, Clairaudient tertiary, Clairvoyant quatiary
Clairalience preferred (rather than clairgustance): You prefer to translate experiences over into smells, rather than tastes

Angel number 6-7: You are on a path determined by yourself ten years ago (7); it's better to release your fears and worries over to the Universe (6)

Chakra reading: You are amazingly connected with Divine energy, and you are highly intuitive of others. You are highly caring about others, and people are attracted to your "big heart". You are extremely passionate about life and what you do. There might be many things you want to say, though don't know who to speak to, and it appears you are facing difficulties with a relationship or financially, which is making you very insecure.


----------



## Lord Thanksalot

Oh well.


----------



## brightflashes

Lord Thanksalot said:


> Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 823427


Damn. You could be my ISTP ex husband. Your posture is just like his. I have no clue, in actuality, what your type is, but you certainly look the part you claim to be.


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

Yep, the first result is me.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you look like George R. R. Martin, the Game of Thrones author?
> I mean if you Google him now, he may look older by 10-15 years or so..


Yes, just about every winter (when I grow out my beard) I am stopped by fans.

I generally ask them: 

"Whose your favorite character?"

(They tell me). 

And I respond: "They're going to die next."


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

tanstaafl28 said:


> Yes, just about every winter (when I grow out my beard) I am stopped by fans.
> 
> I generally ask them:
> 
> "Whose your favorite character?"
> 
> (They tell me).
> 
> And I respond: "They're going to die next."


Haha.. seems like the kind of reply I would have expected. On the next episode, I would see my character's demise.


----------



## Allthelittlelights

Sorry, I wanted to post a picture and I thought I could but no, apparently no can do.


----------



## Encan1s

Here we fucking go:

* *















* *


----------



## Encan1s

Lord Thanksalot said:


> Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 823427


Really looks like a ISTP to me.


----------



## Encan1s

polyjoylove said:


> Maybe istp? Im pretty sure that Xstx


ISTP


----------



## Sparky

Allthelittlelights said:


> Sorry, I wanted to post a picture and I thought I could but no, apparently no can do.


You can post it to another website like this one: NoelShack - Héberger puis partager vos images et photos en un clic - Upload gratuit then link it here 



Encan1s said:


> Here we fucking go:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *


Can't see them, can you repost the pictures?


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Can you try to guess my type?  









(I'm the girl at the very left)


----------



## nikkiannpet

My professional headshot lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Lord Thanksalot said:


> Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 823427


A better question ~ 40 posts and you have an altered Post rank :thinking2:


----------



## Lord Thanksalot

ENIGMA2019 said:


> A better question ~ 40 posts and you have an altered Post rank :thinking2:


:smug:


I remember there was a message once (can't find it in my inbox though) where the ranking system was altered, and that mine was changed. I don't expect my case to be unique.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Photo of my dumb self in here..


* *




Here!


----------



## Introvertia

Blease, have a go. :smilet-digitalpoint
(there are hints of shit I like to do)


* *




View attachment 824601


----------



## ai.tran.75

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Purrfessor

Introvertia said:


> Blease, have a go. :smilet-digitalpoint
> (there are hints of shit I like to do)
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 824601


Well your hair says "P" and your username says "I". The portraits say "N". To find out T or F would require more interaction. I could play with your feelings and see how you react but I'm not a scientist. If you want to know more, message me.


----------



## Babooshka

Also, would you be willing to type my friend?


























Thank you!


----------



## Sparky

@*Ttalkkugjil* 

ENTP, CapCom, auditory learner, quality time love language, Energy-being, Family-oriented Value Temperament

Angel number 8; Repressed love

The family is very important to you. You are on a path that will bring you wealth and abundance. You are very well-tuned in the emotions, in that you can easily let go of sadness, anger, fear, and envy. There is currently repressed love, in that you feel to be deserving of love, you must be a certain way. Just know that you are eternally loved.

There are many things you want to say, though don't know who to speak to. You are highly intuitive about people, and have wonderful self-control. There might be certain situations in your life where you feel insecure, like a relationship, or maybe financially, though you are relatively passionate about living. 

@*Lord Thanksalot* 

ENFP, CapCom, auditory learner, Energy-being, Sheep-dog (Assertive-Empathic)

It's important for you to give others strength and encouragement. You have everything you need to achieve what you want (angel number 9). 

You are very caring of others, and are highly intuitive of people. You are well-connected with Divine energy. You are very passionate about life, and feel secure financially and relationship-wise. 

@*BitterSweet Blonde* 

ENFP, SoCom, hands-on learner, Assertive-Intentpathic, Spouse-oriented Value Temperament

Your husband is very important to you. All your dreams will come true (angel number 12).

You are extremely well-developed emotionally, in that you have no emotional repression in terms of anger, love, fear, sadness, or envy. 

You are extrememly well connected with divine energy, and are highly intuitive of others. You are very-well spoken, and can always find someone to talk about your thoughts-feelings. You are deeply caring of others, and have a passion for life. 

@*nikkiannpet* 

ENTP, CapCom, auditory learner, Clairaudient-Clairgustance, Energy-being, affirmation love language, Truth-oriented Growth Temperament

You care about the well-being of society and want it to be contented. You desire to provide satisfaction to others.

You are very well-developed emotionally, with no emotional repression. All your dreams will come true (angel number 12). 

You are extrememly well-connected with Divine energy, and are hihgly intuitive of others. You are also very caring, even of people you don't know. You have a passion for life. There might be a relationship in your life that you feel insecure about, or possibly financially. 

@*Notus Asphodelus* 

INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Energy-being, Sheepdog (Assertive+Empathic), Freedom-Expressive person, Claircognizance-Clairgustance, Truth-oriented Growth Temperament

You can release your fears and worries over to the Universe (angel number 6).

It's very important for the people close to you to feel contented. 

There appears to be repression in all the basic emotions. You can find what's beautiful.

You have great self-control, and very caring of others. You have a passion for life, though you might feel insecure financially or relationship-wise.

@*Introvertia* 

ENTP, CapCom, auditory-learner, Ascended-being, People-Bank-Law Environemnt Tempermaent (all the temperaments being about equal), Clairalience

You live for the people you care about.

You are fairly well-developed emotionally, though there is repressed envy. 

You have everything you need to achieve your goals (angel number 9).

@*ai.tran.75* 

ENFP, hands-on leaner, quality-time love language, Bank-primary People-secondary Environment Temperament, Reptilian being, Charmer+Intentpathic, Clairsentient-Clairalience, Wisdom-oriented Growth Temperament



There is repressed love, though you are well-developed in the other four emotions.

You live for the people close to you, like husband, parents and friends, so that they have the necessities of life, and can live to their potential.

You have a passion for life, and very caring. You are highly intuitive of others, and are well connected with Divine energy. You have great self-control. There might be certain insecurity financially or relationship-wise, though you have everything you need to complete your goals.

@*Babooshka* 

INFJ, auditory learner, quality-time love language, Reptilian being, Experience-oriented Growth Temperament, Bank-primary Law-secondary Environment Temperament, Charmer+Intentpathic, Clairsentient-clairalience

It's important for you to bring people a sense of wonder and heart-felt anticipation. 

You are very well developed emotionally, with no emotional repression. 

You have a passion for life, and are highly intuitive of people. You are very well-connected with Divine energy. You are highly caring, and feel very strong financially and relationship-wise.

You have everything you need to fulfill your purpose, and all your dreams will come true (angel number 9 and 12).

Your best friend appears to be ENFP, SoCom, auditory learner, Service love language, Claircognizance-clairgustance, Charmer-Empathic

She appears to have repressed love and sadness. 

It's important for her to be able to provide people the tools to achieve success. She is on a path chosen by herself ten years ago (angel number 7).


----------



## Fru2




----------



## Scirrus

* *


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Very cute, and the piercing blue eyes make me think an intellectual type...xNTx definitely. I'll go with an INTP.


----------



## jetser

ai.tran.75 said:


> .


Are you sure you're not an INFJ?
You don't seem Fi.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

jetser said:


> Are you sure you're not an INFJ?
> You don't seem Fi.


Thanks for ignoring me. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

jetser said:


> Are you sure you're not an INFJ?
> You don't seem Fi.


Quite certain I’m an fi user- what makes you think infj ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yippy nr 2




----------



## Dr Whoresy

yippy nr 2 said:


> View attachment 827263


INFP cutie

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jetser

ai.tran.75 said:


> Quite certain I’m an fi user- what makes you think infj ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The way you make contact with the camera - not just here, but everywhere - is usually more typical to Fe than Fi.


----------



## bleghc

@yippy nr 2 u have an introvert's smile ! rn i can only say ixfx confidently but infp 6w7 if i had to place my bets. 649 so/sx for tritype 
@DrEquine xnfp. u have an nf twinkle in ur eye. the closed-lip, half-smile makes me kinda iffy abt choosing between either i or e. 9w1 962 so/sp for tritype


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I don't have all the references everyone seem to use here but I can see ENFP.  

Well hello.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> I don't have all the references everyone seem to use here but I can see ENFP.
> 
> Well hello.
> View attachment 827309


TOTAL ISFP.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

> TOTAL ISFP.


 Oh here we go again... XD

ENFP!


----------



## Dr Whoresy

blehBLEH said:


> @yippy nr 2 u have an introvert's smile ! rn i can only say ixfx confidently but infp 6w7 if i had to place my bets. 649 so/sx for tritype
> @DrEquine xnfp. u have an nf twinkle in ur eye. the closed-lip, half-smile makes me kinda iffy abt choosing between either i or e. 9w1 962 so/sp for tritype


You remind me of an INFP.


----------



## Alana

@DrEquine you have a bit of an Fi snarl, and Ne eyes. So this would indicate you ARE ENFP


----------



## Dr Whoresy

TABASCO said:


> @DrEquine you have a bit of an Fi snarl, and Ne eyes. So this would indicate you ARE ENFP


What do you mean I snarl  that's just mean!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

@DrEquine
https://cognitivetype.com/fi-vultology/


----------



## Lord Thanksalot

Sparky said:


> @*
> @Lord Thanksalot
> 
> ENFP, CapCom, auditory learner, Energy-being, Sheep-dog (Assertive-Empathic)
> 
> It's important for you to give others strength and encouragement. You have everything you need to achieve what you want (angel number 9).
> 
> You are very caring of others, and are highly intuitive of people. You are well-connected with Divine energy. You are very passionate about life, and feel secure financially and relationship-wise.
> *


*

You almost couldn't be more wrong...*


----------



## Sparky

Lord Thanksalot said:


> You almost couldn't be more wrong...


It could be the sunglasses in the picture, though looking at your avatar photo, you appear to be INFJ, hands-on learner, quality time love language, Reptilian being, Wisdom-oriented growth temperament, Clairsent-Clairgust

You also appear to have anger well-developed (no repression), though all the other basic emotions are repressed (love, belief, envy, sadness, fear).


----------



## Alana




----------



## Dr Whoresy

TABASCO said:


> View attachment 827539


Hiding in the corner behind shades...could you be more INFP? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Bee

I'm still uncertain of my MBTI type, so I'll take all the guesses I can get.


----------



## bleghc

@Little Bee u have an ixfx energy to u! based off picture alone either infj or isfj would be my first two guesses. 964 maybe? (9w8 > 6w5 > 4w5 if u wanted something more specific but that guess is a bit more baseless.) and sp/sx


----------



## Little Bee

blehBLEH said:


> @Little Bee u have an ixfx energy to u! based off picture alone either infj or isfj would be my first two guesses. 964 maybe? (9w8 > 6w5 > 4w5 if u wanted something more specific but that guess is a bit more baseless.) and sp/sx


I have tested as INTJ, but have come to doubt that typing. I consider INFP or a Ti type possible. No doubt I'm an introvert. I believe my Enneagram type is 6w5 Sp/Sx and 694 could be a possible tritype for sure. I should probably do some more research on the tritypes, but 6 and 4 seem to fit. I'm less certain of the 8, 9 or 1 connection, but I'll look into 9. Thanks.


----------



## Lord Thanksalot

Sparky said:


> It could be the sunglasses in the picture, though looking at your avatar photo, you appear to be INFJ, hands-on learner, quality time love language, Reptilian being, Wisdom-oriented growth temperament, Clairsent-Clairgust
> 
> You also appear to have anger well-developed (no repression), though all the other basic emotions are repressed (love, belief, envy, sadness, fear).


I'm simply hoping this is just for testing and not a intention for reliable analysis based on one picture (but hey, it should be for fun).

I actually almost never wear sunglasses (these were for the picture), the avatar picture was taken on a moment of superior feeling (which definitely is not INFJ), hands-on learner is correct, what's a Reptilian being and Clairsent or Clairgust?

Also, my anger is sometimes repressed and the others aren't, except fear maybe (I'm the one with the fear of heights and with some mind control had no problem looking down 42 stories over the edge, while my friend had shivers).


Maybe you shouldn't try going into details with so little information. It's like trying to predict the weather, where the amount of predicted details represents the forecast timespan.


----------



## Diana Dors

It's interesting :smile:


----------



## Fru2

@Sparky could you type me plz? My pic is on p.99


----------



## Aletheia

Ooh, what am I?


----------



## bleghc

biggg nf energy >>> 

definitely in the eyes. infp would be my first guess, infj would be second. 4w5 > 6w7 > 9w1 sx/sp if i had to guess tritype !


----------



## Dr Whoresy




----------



## JadeR

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QscrFDFHy2eVPsc9n6nJtI545RGG96Ms/view?usp=sharing

what do you think about my type ?


----------



## JadeR

JadeR said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QscrFDFHy2eVPsc9n6nJtI545RGG96Ms/view?usp=sharing
> 
> what do you think about my type ?


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Nkha5K67QpiCXvf7ipcrLvjB2bqDig8x/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/19QWJrMRbDWNpwrOBoP9F3YAmcl7aAPne/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Judson Joist

ISFP


----------



## Firelily

Judson Joist said:


> ISFP


Tell me Judson, are you the man holding the roots or the lovely girl in blue h: 

tehehe


----------



## Judson Joist

Firelily said:


> Tell me Judson, are you the man holding the roots or the lovely girl in blue h:
> 
> tehehe


The grrl in blue is my INFP BFF's ENFJ wife's ESFP daughter (his step-daughter). So what type do I look like? I've been told that I don't conform to the INTJ stereotype. Like, at all.
:tongue:


----------



## Firelily

Judson Joist said:


> The grrl in blue is my INFP BFF's ENFJ wife's ESFP daughter (his step-daughter). So what type do I look like? I've been told that I don't conform to the INTJ stereotype. Like, at all.
> :tongue:


Not all of us do conform :tongue: and those who do are sheeple so live on not conforming :wink:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Firelily said:


> Not all of us do conform :tongue: and those who do are sheeple so live on not conforming :wink:


You're the last person I'd think of as a sheeperson h:


----------



## Firelily

DrEquine said:


> You're the last person I'd think of as a sheeperson h:


well i try but my odd sense of dress and wacky way of making people awkward always gets the better of me h: :laughing:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

You're not awkward! @Firelily


----------



## Firelily

DrEquine said:


> You're not awkward! @Firelily


aww that must mean my plain is working on you :wink:


----------



## Firelily

DrEquine said:


> You're not awkward! @Firelily











:tongue:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

firelily said:


> View attachment 828425
> 
> 
> :tongue:


your hair reminds me of a new zealander. Ur cute! <3


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## bangbangbangpaparazzi

Ohhh, could you type me as well? Pleaaase


----------



## Aridela

Firelily said:


> View attachment 828425
> 
> 
> :tongue:


You look INFP.

Lovely hair btw.


----------



## Aridela

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 828427


Not bad. 

Where's that picture taken? Nice view. 

Nerdy stare there, but some Ne playfulness can be detected. 

XNTP sounds about right.


----------



## Aridela

@bangbangbangpaparazzi I vote for ESFP.


----------



## bangbangbangpaparazzi

Aridela said:


> @bangbangbangpaparazzi I vote for ESFP.


Ooooooh. I'm intrigued. Could you tell me why I am one?


----------



## Aridela

* *


----------



## Aridela

bangbangbangpaparazzi said:


> Ooooooh. I'm intrigued. Could you tell me why I am one?
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-A920F folosind Tapatalk


Tis a vibe. 

I see Se/Fi in your pictures.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Aridela said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 828799


I know your type - but in this pic entp - Ne eyes 
Fe smile stereotypically speaking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aridela

ai.tran.75 said:


> I know your type - but in this pic entp - Ne eyes
> Fe smile stereotypically speaking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I wasn't as much of a misanthrope I'd consider ENTP for my type too. 

Yes, the Ne is strong in me .


----------



## Aridela

@ai.tran.75 I think I've mentioned before, you don't look like the stereotypical ENFP. 

But on the top pic I do get the Ne-dom vibe.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Aridela said:


> @ai.tran.75 I think I've mentioned before, you don't look like the stereotypical ENFP.
> 
> But on the top pic I do get the Ne-dom vibe.


Lol yeah I don’t think I look stereotypically enfp or act like one even but according to function most def Ne -fi  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bangbangbangpaparazzi

Aridela said:


> Tis a vibe.
> 
> I see Se/Fi in your pictures.


Makes sense. I've always been the most eccentric and outgoing one in my family and friend group and just reading this confirmed that after an extremely long time of being mistyped as either an ESFJ, ESTJ, ENTJ or even an ENFP that I'm an ESFP. I'm so glad that I've finally managed to settle the matter ))))). A lifelong mystery has been solved hahaha.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*1st photo : FYI, this isn't a wedding. My friend just wanted to test out her photography skill.*









*2nd photo : This is also not a wedding. An attempt had been made to do some Ziggy makeup..*


----------



## bleghc

@*not*us 
1) man now im kinda wishing it was a wedding, wouldve been such a look lol !! major fiiii/neee energy in ur pics, especially the second one. (isfp, second guess wouldve been infp). u have a soft (almost melancholy?) look to u that feels 9ish. 9w1 ? and obvs im biased bc make-up but would guess there might be a 4 somewhere in there (3 > 5 for wing). head fix is a total guess but 6w7 maybe. 


* *


----------



## Firelily

Aridela said:


> You look INFP.
> 
> Lovely hair btw.


you know i have often wondered if i am infp, i are super flirty and friendly when passing people on my morning walk, I'm also a talker:wink: but other than that i do like time alone.


----------



## Aridela

Firelily said:


> you know i have often wondered if i am infp, i are super flirty and friendly when passing people on my morning walk, I'm also a talker:wink: but other than that i do like time alone.


You could be an ambivert. 

I'm usually friendly with people too but I feel drained after spending a few hours with others, even people I really like. 

I get exceedingly cranky if I'm deprived of my alone time.


----------



## Firelily

Aridela said:


> You could be an ambivert.
> 
> I'm usually friendly with people too but I feel drained after spending a few hours with others, even people I really like.
> 
> I get exceedingly cranky if I'm deprived of my alone time.


I have often pondered on the thought of my being an ambivert, and yes i think i may be. 
when it come to people, some drain me and others i feel comfy around i could just sit for ages, although the more people i see the better i sleep at night because i do get tired. I never get cranky from that though. I only get cranky when someone crosses my values and hurts either me or someone else 
TBH however i dont get tired spending hours and hours alone just me and my plants/animals roud:


----------



## Crowbo

Aridela said:


> Not bad.
> 
> Where's that picture taken? Nice view.
> 
> Nerdy stare there, but some Ne playfulness can be detected.
> 
> XNTP sounds about right.


Thanks roud: That photo was taken in Munich Germany during my Europe tour 3 years ago.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Aridela

Crowbo said:


> Thanks roud: That photo was taken in Munich Germany during my Europe tour 3 years ago.


Ah, makes sense. Looked vaguely familiar.


----------



## StrangeHours

I may have been stoned in this one...

So what am I?

View attachment 829953


----------



## Sparky

@*Fru2* 

ENFP, CapCom, auditory learner, Wisdom-oriented Growth Temperament, Clairalience dominant, supressession of Unconditional Belief (good in the other areas), 11PM Role Temperament

@*Dr Whorsey* 

ENFP, auditory learner, Wisdom oriented, 11PM Role Temperament, Clairaud-Clairale, suppressed Unconditional Belief (good in other emotions)

@*yippy nr 2* 

ENFP, hands-on learner, wisdom-oriented, quality-time love language, Clairvis-Clairale modality, no emotional suppressions in all six areas, 11PM Role Temperament

@*BitterSweet Blonde* 

INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Experience-oriented Growth Temperament, Claircog-Clairgust modality, 12PM Role Temperament

@*alanalicity* 

INFJ, CapCom, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Clairaud-Clairale, Experience-oriented Growth Temperament, Bank-primary Law-secondary Environment Temperament, 12PM Role Temperament

You are very mentally oriented, and you want others to feel mentally peaceful (carefree).

Empathic Angel Number 4: Call on your angels to help connect you with your spirit guides
Intentpathic Angel Number 2: Have a clearer intention on what you want in life; set your mind on the positives, and not focus on the negatives. 

"Be all you can be" and "never give up" might be phrases that appeal to you

You are emotionally healthy (no repression) in the areas of Sadness and Anger, though you are repressing Envy and Fear, also Love and Belief

If there is something that pulls your heart strings, it might be your calling. You can consider joining a humanitarian organization, and provide food for the hungry.

@*Little Bee* 

ENTP, CapCom, auditory learner, wisdom-oriented, Bank-primary Law-secondary Environment Temperament, Energy being, 11PM Role Temperament, Clairaud-Clairale modality, Emotional supression in the areas of Fear, Envy, Love, and Belief. 

You want others to experience freedom of the heart, and like for people to play to their hearts' content 

"Seek a righteous path, and wisdom will be yours" will apply to you

To help overcome envy, you can think of it like sand, as it falls through your fingers in the palm of your hand
To help overcome fear, you can think of fire, as it dims and fizzles out
For love, it's helpful to have the desire to love all unconditionally, and be thankful for all the blessings
For belief, it's important to bless everything in your life

Your Empathic Angel Number is 12, which means you are incredibly empathic, and that all your wishes will come true

Your Intentpathic Angel Number is 5, which means you can expect great things, when you decide what it is that you want, whether it's mastering three languages, or traveling to India or Southeast Asia

@*Aletheia* 

ENFP, CapCom, auditory learner, Wisdom oriented, Gifting Love Language, Clairaud-Clairgust modality, Law-primary People-Secondary Environment Temperament, Emotional Repressions in the areas of Envy, Fear, and Love

Empathic Angel Number 5: Expect great things to come your way
Intentpathic Angel Number 12: You have a clear direction in life, and know what you want

You are a very mentally oriented person, and want the people you associate to also be smart and capable. 

You are highly creative, and deeply interested in mechanical objects, especially learning how things work.

@*Judson Joist* 

I would prefer a clearer picture of your face, though it appears like you are ENFP, SoCom, auditory learner, Wisdom oriented, Reptilian Being

@*Firelily* 

ENFP, SoCom, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Clairale dominant, Sheep, No Emotional Repression in all six areas, 11PM Role Temperament

@*Crowbo* 

ENFP, SoCom, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Clairsent-Clairale modality, Sheepdog, No Emotional Repression in all six areas, 12PM Role Temperament

@*bangbangbangpaparazzi* 

I will probably need a clearer picture of the face, though you are ENFP, CapCom, auditory learner, affirmation love language, Ascended Being, Wisdom-oriented, 11PM Role Temperament, Emotional Repressions in the areas of Fear, Envy, Love and Belief

@*Aridela* 

ENTP, CapCom, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Clairaud-Clairale, Ascended being, 11PM Role Temperament 

You are very mentally oriented person, and you want others to have fun mentally (be mentally excited and fun loving). 

@*Notus Asphodelus* 

I will need a clearer look at the face, not a picture where your head is turned elsewhere or looking down; INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Wisdom-oriented, 9PM Role Temperament, Clairgust dominant

@*StrangeHours* 

Can't see your picture; you can upload here to share: https://www.noelshack.com/


----------



## Judson Joist

@*Sparky* How's this one?










As for SOCOM (as in "Mk.23 SOCOM"), Solid Snake approves!


----------



## Sygma

g'luck


----------



## ai.tran.75




----------



## emilywilliamson349

Awesome man... I'm loving it


----------



## Firelily

Judson Joist said:


> @*Sparky* How's this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for SOCOM (as in "Mk.23 SOCOM"), Solid Snake approves!


Youre intjness leaps out everywhere joist haha, or is it just me projecting :laughing:


----------



## Firelily

Sygma said:


> g'luck


Those eyes look xNFJ to me roud:


----------



## Firelily

ai.tran.75 said:


>


ENFP Calm type. roud: :happy:


----------



## Firelily

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Judson Joist

Firelily said:


> Youre INTJness leaps out everywhere joist haha, or is it just me projecting :laughing:


Thankee! Btw, I was trying to look like this.
:tongue:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Def INFJ for up above.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Exfp


----------



## Libra Sun

Estp

https://pasteboard.co/ICKxVMO.jpg


----------



## Sol_

long time ago...



Saturniid said:


>


on left - mb ISFJ

you mb INTJ


----------



## brightflashes




----------



## Crowbo

Inxj


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Definitely ENTP !


----------



## earth2mondo




----------



## misslynn2413

earth2mondo said:


>


You look like Zack Efron

MizLynn


----------



## qantuum

hey yo, who wants to type me by pic


----------



## Dr Whoresy

qantuum said:


> hey yo, who wants to type me by pic


xNTx...INTP maybe?

I'm the guy









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fennel

@Sparky , would you mind if I call you C.C.? 
And what are all those typology stuff in you siggy?? O.O

I'll find pics just for you, nothing recent though - had a tooth chipped and my hair cut short and I cut my bangs again, I look very bad rn.

2017 NJLA, my bff's short story won 3rd place... surprisingly. I wasn't a big fan of it when I was proofreading it and laughing at his grammar. He ended up drinking six glasses of water when the literary editor told him the news.








2014-2015 I think... when he was still my bf and the farm wasn't a wasteland lol. My mom and dad are separated but they still smile for pictures.








Pre-bf/bff days, for reference. 2013 or 2014. Recital day. Backstage with the boys from the choir. The girls? Probably still singing.








2013-2014, when I was still in conservatory as a music education major.


----------



## Sparky

Sei35 said:


> @*Sparky* , would you mind if I call you C.C.?
> And what are all those typology stuff in you siggy?? O.O
> 
> I'll find pics just for you, nothing recent though - had a tooth chipped and my hair cut short and I cut my bangs again, I look very bad rn.
> 
> 2017 NJLA, my bff's short story won 3rd place... surprisingly. I wasn't a big fan of it when I was proofreading it and laughing at his grammar. He ended up drinking six glasses of water when the literary editor told him the news.
> View attachment 834849
> 
> 
> 2014-2015 I think... when he was still my bf and the farm wasn't a wasteland lol. My mom and dad are separated but they still smile for pictures.
> View attachment 834851
> 
> 
> Pre-bf/bff days, for reference. 2013 or 2014. Recital day. Backstage with the boys from the choir. The girls? Probably still singing.
> View attachment 834853
> 
> 
> 2013-2014, when I was still in conservatory as a music education major.
> View attachment 834855


Thank you for your interest.

I find CC from Code Geass really cute.

You are INFJ, quality time love language, auditory learner, Experience-oriented Growth Temperament, Ascended Reptilian being, Clairalience dominant

You like to give-feel the hope for a better tomorrow.


----------



## Fennel

Sparky said:


> Thank you for your interest.
> 
> I find CC from Code Geass really cute.
> 
> You are INFJ, quality time love language, auditory learner, Experience-oriented Growth Temperament, Ascended Reptilian being, Clairalience dominant
> 
> You like to give-feel the hope for a better tomorrow.


Hmm. Maybe it seems that way because I gave "happy" pictures? 

My typology is debatable, but the way you say it is pretty authoritative, C.C. (And yes, I find her cute in a way, too.) I'm either INFJ or INFP, pretty much thought I was into physical intimacy and gift giving, either auditory or visual learner. I didn't give auditory learning a proper go until I studied music seriously and returned to college after my initial problems coping with university.

I'd like to know what Ascended Reptilian being and Experience-oriented mean.

EDIT: Checked out Clairalience and elaborated on my response. Interesting, it's the first time anyone's assigned anything psychic to me but it seems legit. And not so long ago I was joking with a friend what I thought she would smell like in the Astral, but that was just for fun, lol.

Same reason why Ascended Reptilian comes as surprise for me. From my astrology, both Western and Eastern I'm an Earth sign. So I figured I'm pretty much a grounded Earthling, hence nothing psychic afaik. Although I keep on attracting psychic people and water signs (Cancers in particular) and I'd end up being the only INFJ-Earth sign in the group. Whether in a group of family members or friends, it's the same general mix of personalities.

Do you give advice, or just typing?


----------



## Sparky

Sei35 said:


> Hmm. Maybe it seems that way because I gave "happy" pictures?
> 
> My typology is debatable, but the way you say it is pretty authoritative, C.C. (And yes, I find her cute in a way, too.) I'm either INFJ or INFP, pretty much thought I was into physical intimacy and gift giving, either auditory or visual learner. I didn't give auditory learning a proper go until I studied music seriously and returned to college after my initial problems coping with university.
> 
> I'd like to know what Ascended Reptilian being and Experience-oriented mean.
> 
> EDIT: Checked out Clairalience and elaborated on my response. Interesting, it's the first time anyone's assigned anything psychic to me but it seems legit. And not so long ago I was joking with a friend what I thought she would smell like in the Astral, but that was just for fun, lol.
> 
> Same reason why Ascended Reptilian comes as surprise for me. From my astrology, both Western and Eastern I'm an Earth sign. So I figured I'm pretty much a grounded Earthling, hence nothing psychic afaik. Although I keep on attracting psychic people and water signs (Cancers in particular) and I'd end up being the only INFJ-Earth sign in the group. Whether in a group of family members or friends, it's the same general mix of personalities.
> 
> Do you give advice, or just typing?


Your emotional essence (giving others a sense of hope for the future) was gathered using my secondary Clairsentience ability.

If you need advice regarding finding peace-and-direction, then I might help you with a specific topic, though I mostly offer typing to start a process of self-discovery and understanding.

Experience-oriented means you like gathering stories from other people, to glean from their experiences, as well as your own unique experience, in the aspect of better serving the world's needs, and for society's greater good.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Dr Whoresy said:


> xNTx...INTP maybe?
> 
> I'm the guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ESFP fits.  
Posting again because the skipping here is real, lol.


----------



## EmbraceTruthBetheChange

Please (carefully) type my husband (left), myself, mum and dad.










Here's more of me:



























I'm in the center


----------



## Scorpiotte

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> ESFP fits.
> Posting again because the skipping here is real, lol.
> View attachment 835259


ISFJ!

___

Me:


* *

























And the fiance!


* *


----------



## bleghc

wow u guys r both models. for u i’d guess infj 4w5 > 6w7 > 9w1 sp/so and ur fiancé isxp 8w9 > 3w4 > cp6w5 sp/sx. mostly j a vibe thing nothing incredibly specific









i’m the one on the right but feel free to type middle guy as well!! left too but that might be a bit harder lol


----------



## Sparky

@Zionas

ENFP, SoCom, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Body-oriented Directional Temperament, Nuwa being with Naga Emotional Repressions (in Fear, Envy, Love, Belief, Acceptance, and Trust).


----------



## Firelily

Hehehe


----------



## rosacanina




----------



## TKDfan888




----------



## Sparky

*@TKDfan888*

You are INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Nuwa being, Project-oriented Career Temperament

@*rosacanina*

INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Human-Reptilian being

@Firelily

ENFP, SoCom, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Body-oriented Directional Temperament, Naga Energy being

For information about (the diagrams are informative): 
Political Temperament, Learning style, and Love Language: MBTI+: Five Love Languages and Political Temperament

Directional Temperament: MBTI+: Emotional Directions or Emotional Direction...

The various beings (Frequency Temperament): MBTI+ Frequency Temperament (Types of People)...

Career Temperament: Service-oriented, Project-oriented, and...


----------



## Abowlofrice

Do it


----------



## SD330

Edit - moved all of my content.


----------



## Suzie

Sparky said:


> There are not enough resources on face reading, specifically face reading as it pertains to speed reading people's MBTI personality. Most of the research and information is learned over time by using MBTI in daily life.


What about Tinder for dating. People have mostly just a photo and location. They can at least reject people easily.


----------



## Suzie

Oops. I think I did this wrong and can't delete what I wrote above.
Can you guess my type?


----------



## JesusFear




----------



## SD330

Edit - moved all of my content.


----------



## Phil

JesusFear said:


>


Hell if I know but that is one sweet ass beard man.


----------



## What.is.a.name

What's your guess?


----------



## Sparky

*@What.is.a.name*

ENTP, SoCom, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, Nuwa being with Naga-like Emotional Repressions


----------



## Kabir Kumar




----------



## Behnam Agahi

Hey there, hope you are doing good.
I was just curious about how do you type people based on pictures, anyway it's amazing 😊


----------



## Firelily

What.is.a.name said:


> View attachment 869796
> 
> View attachment 869797
> 
> What's your guess?


I wonder if you are an INFX I would guess INFJ if i had to make one


----------



## Firelily

Behnam Agahi said:


> Hey there, hope you are doing good.
> I was just curious about how do you type people based on pictures, anyway it's amazing 😊
> View attachment 870025


Welcome to Perc. The deep eyes would lead my to think an N type Colour of shirt, facial expression and hair Maybe and INTP or INFP?


----------



## Firelily

Kabir Kumar said:


> View attachment 869896
> View attachment 869897


Well the nude pic on your wall doesnt help with the guess 😅 😅 but I would guess ISFP ?


----------



## Firelily

JesusFear said:


>


nice vid  
welcome to perc


----------



## PhantomCitadel

Sparky said:


> @PhantomCitadel
> 
> You are INFJ, SoCom, auditory learner, affirmation love language primary physical intimacy love language secondary, Generation X, 12PM Heart Temperament, Clairvoyant psychic modality with Clairgustance intuitive modality


I agree with clairgustance, affirmation love language, so far as clairvoyance goes, I do tend to have rare specific hunches about the future, although the most specific ones I experience are about people's pasts when I look/interact with someone. I'm too open minded and see too many possibilities about the future to consider myself clairvoyant in the truest sense of the word.

What do you mean by heart temperament, the heart triad? Speaking of, any guesses about the enneagram?


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect

Perlanthesis said:


> I don't want to show my face on the internet for security reasons but I do want to participate in this thread so here is a compromise.
> 
> *[[Challenge]]*
> 
> Type me from this slightly creepy selfie portrait with absolutely no visible facial features.
> 
> (It's either that or I just look silly. On second thought I'll take creepy over stupid.)
> View attachment 872767


Your little profile avatar says “INFP/INFJ” by it, but I was going to guess INFP before I noticed!  It’s nice to meet a fellow INFX’er.


----------



## Sparky

PhantomCitadel said:


> I agree with clairgustance, affirmation love language, so far as clairvoyance goes, I do tend to have rare specific hunches about the future, although the most specific ones I experience are about people's pasts when I look/interact with someone. I'm too open minded and see too many possibilities about the future to consider myself clairvoyant in the truest sense of the word.
> 
> What do you mean by heart temperament, the heart triad? Speaking of, any guesses about the enneagram?


The Heart Temperament is related to optimal sleeptime of the heart, which also deals with personality.

I don't have any experience with Enneagram, and I'm not sure if you can type someone by looking using that personality system.

You might be Natural Number 5 (Experience, Knowledge, and Understanding), which is a personality system based on the physical manifestation of angel numbers: Natural Numbers - Body of 9

Information on the angel numbers: Angel Numbers – Learn the Angel Number Meanings Today

Clairvoyance is when you prefer to say "I saw that coming", instead of "I knew that", or "I felt something off about that", or "I heard something to that effect". Information about Clairvoyance: What are the four clairs of psychic ability? - ErinPavlina.com and How Your Spirit Guides Are Trying to Help You During the Corona Virus Pandemic - ErinPavlina.com


----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## Violet93




----------



## goodvibe

Worriedfunction said:


>


iNTP?


----------



## goodvibe

Violet93 said:


> View attachment 873333
> View attachment 873334
> View attachment 873336
> 
> View attachment 873335


----------



## loewenherz

Violet93 said:


> View attachment 873333
> View attachment 873334
> View attachment 873336
> 
> View attachment 873335


ESFP?


----------



## loewenherz




----------



## goodvibe

loewenherz said:


> View attachment 873454
> View attachment 873455


ENFP?


----------



## Sparky

@Perlanthesis

You appear to be Enneagram Type 2, Clairvoyant psychic modality and Clairalience intuitive modality, Law-primary Bank-secondary Environment Temperament

From this information, you might be ENFP, quality time love language, hands-on learner, Nuwa Frequency Temperament being. This part is unclear, as you are not showing the face, so it's typing based on the other information in the first paragraph, which is deduced from what you wrote and your preference for picture frame.

-----

I have retaken a look at Enneagram, and it's actually related to Natural Number, which is related to Angel Number manifestation. So, Enneagram is related to Angel Number physical manifestation as well.

-----

@Worriedfunction

You are ENFP, SoCom Political Temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language primary and physical intimacy love language secondary, Claircognizant psychic modality Clairalience intuitive modality, Charmer and Intentpathic Champion temperament, Enneagram Type 1 or Natural Number 1, Bank-primary Law-secondary Environment Temperament, 9PM Heart Temperament

@Violet93

Looking at the two larger images, You are ENFP, SoCom, hands-on learner, affirmation love language primary and quality time love language secondary, Charmer and Empathic Champion Temperament, Claircognizant psychic modality and Clairalience intuitive modality, Enneagram Type 7, 9PM Heart Temperament, Bank-primary Law-secondary Environment Temperament

@loewenherz

You are INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Service Career Temperament, Bank-primary Law-secondary Environment Temperament, Generation 0.5X, Assertive and Empathic Champion Temperament, Enneagram Type 4 or Natural Number 4


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Please ignore the messy kitchen 










Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten_Man

Please ignore how bad the selfie is, technically speaking.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Ten_Man said:


> Please ignore how bad the selfie is, technically speaking.
> 
> View attachment 873929


ENFJ?


----------



## law911012eqw

,


----------



## Worriedfunction

Sparky said:


> @Worriedfunction
> 
> You are ENFP, SoCom Political Temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language primary and physical intimacy love language secondary, Claircognizant psychic modality Clairalience intuitive modality, Charmer and Intentpathic Champion temperament, Enneagram Type 1 or Natural Number 1, Bank-primary Law-secondary Environment Temperament, 9PM Heart Temperament


Although I'm being a bit boring here, and not adding to the typing of others, that is the most unusual type I've ever been typed as.

I've always thought, insofar as I found a consistent suitable type, that I was Fe dominant. I'm not sure what the rest of it means, beyond some obvious inference and a quick glance at your threads. Thanks for taking the time, though.


----------



## mino

Violet93 said:


> View attachment 873333
> View attachment 873334
> View attachment 873336
> 
> View attachment 873335


ISFP


----------



## ai.tran.75

law911012eqw said:


> I don't take personal pictures but this sounds fun.
> View attachment 874371


Ni dom of some sort according to the picture - intj /infj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## law911012eqw

ai.tran.75 said:


> View attachment 874931
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possibly ENFP.


----------



## Evitez/Le/Divan




----------



## Worriedfunction

ESFJ because you're smiling, welcome to the club!


----------



## Evitez/Le/Divan

Worriedfunction said:


> ESFJ because you're smiling, welcome to the club!


My second favorite type haha, that would be cool if I was. I don't find my type with normal méthode so I hope the master of picture typing help me lol


----------



## Worriedfunction

Evitez/Le/Divan said:


> My second favorite type haha, that would be cool if I was. I don't find my type with normal méthode so I hope the master of picture typing help me lol


Shit, I hope I didn't distract from that, actually. Please type him!


----------



## Evitez/Le/Divan

Worriedfunction said:


> Shit, I hope I didn't distract from that, actually. Please type him!


Do not worry about that. This will not change the course of my destiny ^^


----------



## Eset

ESFP 7w6 279 So/Sx would be my guess


----------



## lifeinterminals

Eset said:


> ESFP 7w6 279 So/Sx would be my guess


Are you an ISTP?

Also, here's me if y'all want to guess:


----------



## mino

I equally want to participate and abhor the idea of showing my face on the internet.

Also, regarding the person above. @lifeinterminals you look like the INTP 9w1 poster-child.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## mino

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 876516


ISxP 9w8


----------



## mino

That or ISFJ 2w3


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I have two pictures to share. one where I put on no smile and one where I tried with all of my energy to smile.


* *


----------



## lifeinterminals

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I have two pictures to share. one where I put on no smile and one where I tried with all of my energy to smile.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 876613
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 876614


Slight INTP vibes.


----------



## mino

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I have two pictures to share. one where I put on no smile and one where I tried with all of my energy to smile.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 876613
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 876614


Both of which are painstakingly INTP 
(I wouldn’t assume you to be a 5 though. Then again, looks are a terrible measure for function and enneagram usage).


----------



## Purrfessor

Can you guess me with a mask on?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

mino said:


> Both of which are painstakingly INTP
> (I wouldn’t assume you to be a 5 though. Then again, looks are a terrible measure for function and enneagram usage).




Half of the visual types have given me Fi leading and the other half gave me Ti leading.

I can tell an Fi smile, but can’t tell if I’m doing it because I don’t think my smile is that wide. It’s too many details to keep track of for my brain to comprehend.

They call this Tony Hawk smile a Ti smile.




















I almost want to waste money on this one because their visuals seem different than others.









How to Visually Type - Physiotype


How to read someone's personality type just by looking at their face.




physiotype.com


----------



## mino

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Half of the visual types have given me Fi leading and the other half gave me Ti leading.
> 
> I can tell an Fi smile, but can’t tell if I’m doing it because I don’t think my smile is that wide. It’s too many details to keep track of for my brain to comprehend.
> 
> They call this Tony Hawk smile a Ti smile.
> 
> View attachment 876631
> 
> 
> View attachment 876632
> 
> 
> 
> I almost want to waste money on this one because their visuals seem different than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Visually Type - Physiotype
> 
> 
> How to read someone's personality type just by looking at their face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> physiotype.com


Oh, what the heck. Might as well show my picture for 5 minutes so you can type it

* *





~Deleted~



Old pictures, of course. I’m not trying to be recognized outside of PerC.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

mino said:


> Oh, what the heck. Might as well show my picture for 5 minutes so you can type it
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pictures, of course. I’m not trying to be recognized outside of PerC.


This is hard. I’m glad I pay other people to do this.

I think that website would call you Ne/Si because the outset looking eyes.

The other system is more based on movie, although they do has some static factors. Ghough they have a very clear idea of what Se/Ni and Si/Ne look like and it’s painful because I feel like I’ve never seen an Si person in my life if it is so.


----------



## mino

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> This is hard. I’m glad I pay other people to do this.
> 
> I think that website would call you Ne/Si because the outset looking eyes.
> 
> The other system is more based on movie, although they do has some static factors. Ghough they have a very clear idea of what Se/Ni and Si/Ne look like and it’s painful because I feel like I’ve never seen an Si person in my life if it is so.


I figured. INxP, right?

Visual typology isn’t the best method for typing in my opinion, but eh. I could be the visual paradigm for an INFP 4w3, for all I know


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

mino said:


> I figured. INxP, right?
> 
> Visual typology isn’t the best method for typing in my opinion, but eh. I could be the visual paradigm for an INFP 4w3, for all I know


I thought that the one I paid more for was less lofty and easy to understand, it gave me an expected type of INTP. The one I gave less to but is far more lofty gave me a type of ISFP. What is more lofty is that it is more specific and dynamic. Not worrying about Ne/Si, the biggest conflict would be Ti and Fi. According to them, there needed to be very subtle notes to come up with Te/Fi but my primary visual cues were that of introverted judgment. They ended saying I’m Fi, but presenting in a non-typical way for Fi people. Fi males are incredibly rare. I’m not sure if I should be entirely convinced because I have reasons to believe it as well and reasons to disbelieve it. The impasse where they sit, if possible would be ISTP vs ISFP I think ISFP is a lot more reasonable than ISTP. I am not sure how closely I am connected to Ne/Si I am after all, but I couldn’t see myself as “Beta Quadra” type in any sense. The rest is appearances because I don’t know what is more real, the online or the offline. Maybe gamma makes sense in real life because I am coming to think that the way I behave does not match the ideals of what I think would be good.

If there is any credibility to the first one I did, then I should be an Ne/Si over Se/Ni. While the other one would say I am probably an Se/Ni. Their signaling is totally different in that aspect. In one system, Ni and Si are introverted perceiving and don’t involve much eye movement, it much more like apparent focus and lack of eye movement, while the other involves differentiation between eye movement types but no function is associated with particular lack of eye movement.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Purrfessor said:


> Shhhhh shell hear you!!!


Yes I forgot to whisper, sorry


----------



## Purrfessor

Kelly Kapowski said:


> I am married & I like men but I’m also a creepy creeper and your type is F - O - X - 🦊 and I apologize if I’ve made you uncomfortable but this a very lovely picture & SOMEONE HAS TO SAY IT


Im not gonna say it. Im taking the silence is golden approach


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Purrfessor said:


> Im not gonna say it. Im taking the silence is golden approach


Yes well men get in trouble for pointing out a beautiful woman. I was on Reddit & there’s this beekeeper girl whom I adore & some guy pointed out she was attractive and he got R I P P E D I N T O O Ooooo. So stupid. So I took it upon myself to point out the elephant in the room with antiparticle because I’m a female & we (unfairly) get away with that shtuff. Though I really will feel bad if I’ve made her uncomfortable. I hope I haven’t.


----------



## Purrfessor

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Yes well men get in trouble for pointing out a beautiful woman. I was on Reddit & there’s this beekeeper girl whom I adore & some guy pointed out she was attractive and he got R I P P E D I N T O O Ooooo. So stupid. So I took it upon myself to point out the elephant in the room with antiparticle because I’m a female & we (unfairly) get away with that shtuff. Though I really will feel bad if I’ve made her uncomfortable. I hope I haven’t.


I have special privileges because I myself am attractive. I can be as arrogant and boisterous as i want. Also my IQ is higher than everybody in the world


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Purrfessor said:


> I have special privileges because I myself am attractive. I can be as arrogant and boisterous as i want. Also my IQ is higher than everybody in the world


I heard you had a phat booty too idk IT’S JUST A RUMOR I HEARD OK


----------



## Purrfessor

Kelly Kapowski said:


> I heard you had a phat booty too idk IT’S JUST A RUMOR I HEARD OK


Its phat


----------



## Antiparticle

Purrfessor said:


> N doms who are also 8s look like S's. Its a thing with 8s. I look like F right? Im T dom 8.


So the theory is that enneagram 8 will flip N->S and T->F cognitive functions in appearances? And also the other way around? Maybe I couldn't understand it correctly, because of your IQ. 🙂


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Purrfessor said:


> Its phat









Antiparticle said:


> Maybe I couldn't understand it correctly, because of your IQ. 🙂


Z I N G


Pssssst purrfessor she’s clever too


----------



## Purrfessor

Antiparticle said:


> So the theory is that enneagram 8 will flip N->S and T->F cognitive functions in appearances? And also the other way around? Maybe I couldn't understand it correctly, because of your IQ. 🙂


Yes i apologize. Its just I theorize that there is a correspondence with which cognitive function you primarily use (not your dominant) and your enneagram type. Enneagram 8s of course being the challenger will wear that angel/devil mask and take up arms by using the 8th function. So in your case, Si. In mine, Fi. Its an observable pattern you can see in 4s and 8s especially as well as in other types. The corresponding enneagram number is 1 for 1, 8 for 8, etc whereas 9 is unpreferred, thus making their type fall for more gray areas. 

It seems shenanigans. Why would there be a number match? Guess you would have to understand numbers on my level of IQ to know that answer.


----------



## Purrfessor

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Z I N G
> 
> 
> Pssssst purrfessor she’s clever too


Wow very aggressive song 

I didnt know it took that much force to make my phat booty move. :'(

The clever ones are scrumptious when I eat them all up Mwuahahaha


----------



## Antiparticle

Purrfessor said:


> Yes i apologize. Its just I theorize that there is a correspondence with which cognitive function you primarily use (not your dominant) and your enneagram type. Enneagram 8s of course being the challenger will wear that angel/devil mask and take up arms by using the 8th function. So in your case, Si. In mine, Fi. Its an observable pattern you can see in 4s and 8s especially as well as in other types. The corresponding enneagram number is 1 for 1, 8 for 8, etc whereas 9 is unpreferred, thus making their type fall for more gray areas.
> 
> It seems shenanigans. Why would there be a number match? Guess you would have to understand numbers on my level of IQ to know that answer.


I see. You ran out of cognitive functions, and cannot match the 9th enneagram. But it is a nice theory, it doesn't have to be elegant if it works.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Purrfessor said:


> Wow very amazing song


‘Tis, thank you! 😊


----------



## Purrfessor

Antiparticle said:


> I see. You ran out of cognitive functions, and cannot match the 9th enneagram. But it is a nice theory, it doesn't have to be elegant if it works.


So far in all my data gathered it works. And conceptually it adds up. Just gotta find a way to monetize my research and profit.


----------



## Antiparticle

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Pssssst purrfessor she’s clever too


Thanks  I have a PhD in quantum physics and cosmology


----------



## Purrfessor

Kelly Kapowski said:


> ‘Tis, thank you! 😊


Why you lil


----------



## Purrfessor

Antiparticle said:


> Thanks  I have a PhD in quantum physics and cosmology


Ive got something quantum - wait 

Ive got something cosmic for you



Also im a physics enthusiast. I wanted to be a theoretical physicist growing up. Guess my goal now is to be a math teacher after engineering didnt work out. Thats a big goal even cuz im so dirt poor. Ugh. Maybe I can make do as a personal trainer going through school. Otherwise its fast food tbh 

PhD is insane. Youre insane. But i like those subjects...


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Purrfessor said:


> Why you lil


Hahaha 🤗


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Antiparticle said:


> Thanks  I have a PhD in quantum physics and cosmology


Ohmygoshithinkiloveyou


----------



## Purrfessor

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Ohmygoshithinkiloveyou


Noidoshesmine


----------



## Antiparticle

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Ohmygoshithinkiloveyou


Hahah 😸 it also explains my nickname and anti-sociality 😇 (but not like in a disorder manner 🧐)


----------



## Purrfessor

At least ur not antimatter cuz u matter


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Purrfessor said:


> Noidoshesmine


beatiticomplimentedherfirstyouhadyourchancetoshootyourshot


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Antiparticle said:


> Hahah 😸 it also explains my nickname and anti-sociality 😇 (but not like in a disorder manner 🧐)


OH HELLO I TOO AM AN INFJ AND I TOO AM NOT GOOD AT THE SOCIALS


----------



## Purrfessor

Kelly Kapowski said:


> beatiticomplimentedherfirstyouhadyourchancetoshootyourshot


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Purrfessor said:


> At least ur not antimatter cuz u matter


I take your cheesy joke that I secretly love and RAISE YOU ONE AMAZING SONG


----------



## Purrfessor

Kelly Kapowski said:


> I take your cheesy joke that I secretly love and RAISE YOU ONE AMAZING SONG


Not bad... 
Never heard that before. 
Its like going back in time with that one. Oh what if antiparticle is going to build a time machine then fall in love with me as she watches every major scene from my life unfold. Oh man thats my in!!!


----------



## Antiparticle

Kelly Kapowski said:


> I take your cheesy joke that I secretly love and RAISE YOU ONE AMAZING SONG


I take the song (not bad) and raise with a cliche song which I like (Supermassive black hole):


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Purrfessor said:


>


Tony Danza called and he said I’m the boss SORRY HOMEY, SCRAM


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Purrfessor said:


> Not bad...
> Never heard that before.
> Its like going back in time with that one. Oh what if antiparticle is going to build a time machine then fall in love with me as she watches every major scene from my life unfold. Oh man thats my in!!!


I already built a time machine and I went to the future & destroyed the time machine she built so I guess you’re out of luck SORRY SUCKA


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Antiparticle said:


> I take the song (not bad) and raise with a cliche song which I like (Supermassive black hole):


I take that very good song you have raised and I raise you with another song that is unrelated to the topic but if you like the style of that song you may like this song but if you don’t that is also ok


----------



## Purrfessor

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Tony Danza called and he said I’m the boss SORRY HOMEY, SCRAM
> 
> View attachment 878637


Gosh infjs are gorgeous 

I guess its my duty to make sure you two dont combine powers 

The world needs me and im here. But its bed time in one hour. No exception.


----------



## Purrfessor

Kelly Kapowski said:


> I already built a time machine and I went to the future & destroyed the time machine she built so I guess you’re out of luck SORRY SUCKA


But what about... The time machine I built?


----------



## FrostMoon

.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Purrfessor said:


> But what about... The time machine I built?


Sorry what’s that I can’t hear you above all the things @Antiparticle is whispering into my ear about quantum physics and it’s a party of 2 no more room for anyone else ok sorry bye


----------



## HAL

Funnnn I want a go.

In the most narcissistic way possible, I've been told I look better in real life and I hate almost all pictures of myself because I look like a 32 year old guy who somehow has the appearance of a guy in his 40s, but I do have two pictures that I kinda like, even though I only like them because they probably don't present a true image of me.

But anyway this isn't about narcissism it's about type-guessing so plz guess mah type. If it helps at all: In real life I'm a lot more smiley and generally good-natured. People say I look cold and unapproachable then they realise they were completely wrong about the cold unapproachableness.



[EDIT - Deleted the pics as I don't like my face hanging around on here too long]


----------



## Antiparticle

HAL said:


> Funnnn I want a go.
> 
> In the most narcissistic way possible, I've been told I look better in real life and I hate almost all pictures of myself because I look like a 32 year old guy who somehow has the appearance of a guy in his 40s, but I do have two pictures that I kinda like, even though I only like them because they probably don't present a true image of me.
> 
> But anyway this isn't about narcissism it's about type-guessing so plz guess mah type. If it helps at all: In real life I'm a lot more smiley and generally good-natured. People say I look cold and unapproachable then they realise they were completely wrong about the cold unapproachableness.
> 
> View attachment 878644
> 
> 
> View attachment 878645


INTJ, ISTP


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

In the car this morning.... I had to greet everyone today hence the makeup... Otherwise I don't wear it much. Wanted to look presentable. Btw I'm not that pale it's the filter. 🤣


----------



## eeo

HAL said:


> Funnnn I want a go.
> 
> In the most narcissistic way possible, I've been told I look better in real life and I hate almost all pictures of myself because I look like a 32 year old guy who somehow has the appearance of a guy in his 40s, but I do have two pictures that I kinda like, even though I only like them because they probably don't present a true image of me.
> 
> But anyway this isn't about narcissism it's about type-guessing so plz guess mah type. If it helps at all: In real life I'm a lot more smiley and generally good-natured. People say I look cold and unapproachable then they realise they were completely wrong about the cold unapproachableness.
> 
> View attachment 878644
> 
> 
> View attachment 878645


Every time I see your pics it's whoa, hello Dave Matthews. INTP.


----------



## Antiparticle

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> View attachment 878655
> 
> In the car this morning.... I had to greet everyone today hence the makeup... Otherwise I don't wear it much. Wanted to look presentable. Btw I'm not that pale it's the filter. 🤣


To me you look like someone from Matrix, eg Neo (as a compliment) so I would guess IxTP.


----------



## Purrfessor

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Sorry what’s that I can’t hear you above all the things @Antiparticle is whispering into my ear about quantum physics and it’s a party of 2 no more room for anyone else ok sorry bye


----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## ai.tran.75

esfj ? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birbsy

Above is an ISFP if I’ve ever seen one.


----------



## musketeer234

What do you think?


----------



## bigPapi

Deleted


----------



## The courier

Why not lets see what you all think 

Ennatype and instinctual would be very helpful


----------



## Bearlin

ai.tran.75 said:


> esfj ?
> 
> View attachment 880902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 what a beautiful cherub....
sp/sx (ascetic= strong sp with so/sp shadow) 9w1-5w4-4w5, i guess.
rather isfj ?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Bearlin said:


> what a beautiful cherub....
> sp/sx (ascetic= strong sp with so/sp shadow) 9w1-5w4-4w5, i guess.
> rather isfj ?


Haha you got the enneagram almost correct - 974 here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearlin

hmm....................................................................................................................................or maby you, too...( sometimes the truth is in the middle) ,,,,


----------



## Stevester




----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Looks like Se-Dominant ESxP


----------



## Bearlin

Stevester said:


> View attachment 885535


ciao bello ! sp/sx (midline) 7w6---what else ????????????????????????????????????????????!!!-----------merci cherie!


----------



## Bearlin

Birbsy said:


> Above is an ISFP if I’ve ever seen one.


ciao bella ! another beautiful little angel...even smiling.... hmm...so/sx (lightside= low sx-second with sp/so shadow or analogy in terms of materiel things etc pp but still sp-last/blind) 9w1-6w7-2w3, i guess....merci cherie for your smile,,,,!


----------



## Electra




----------



## The courier

Electra said:


> View attachment 885548


With a face like that, ESFP


----------



## TRANSYLVANIALOVE

<3 how do you see me ?


----------



## Lord-of-all-darkness

Hey, I made this edgy collage two days ago and posted it in a typing-group on reddit but for some reason it got removed by a bot (?). So... I hope this belongs here and I'd be curious how anyone would type me based on it.  (MBTI, Enneagram, whatever - but I'm mostly curious about MBTI-guesses!)


----------



## Lord-of-all-darkness

Electra said:


> View attachment 885548


Definitely an EP-type, haha. XD (Very cute, btw. <3)


----------



## The courier

Lord-of-all-darkness said:


> Hey, I made this edgy collage two days ago and posted it in a typing-group on reddit but for some reason it got removed by a bot (?). So... I hope this belongs here and I'd be curious how anyone would type me based on it.  (MBTI, Enneagram, whatever - but I'm mostly curious about MBTI-guesses!)
> View attachment 886358


No idea without asking questions and seeing how you respond in person, but based on that I would guess INFP


----------



## Lord-of-all-darkness

The courier said:


> No idea without asking questions and seeing how you respond in person, but based on that I would guess INFP


Hehe, yeah, I wanted to hear a more superficial guess with this - what I seem like at first look. xD
I've typed myself as INFP a few months ago! By now, I don't really think that's correct, but it's close! Thanks for the guess!


----------



## Łoki

This is a photo from a couple years ago in high school. What mbti do I look like?


----------



## Bearlin

TRANSYLVANIALOVE said:


> <3 how do you see me ?
> View attachment 886277


sp/sx(midline) core9w8(sw1w9)-5w4(4w3)-4w5(3w4), i guess.


----------



## paperlily

I don't even know what type I am but interested to see what I type I look like. This is my most recent picture


----------



## Fru2

paperlily said:


> I don't even know what type I am (probably IXFJ) but interested to see what I type I look like. This is my most recent picture


Yep, ISFJ!


----------



## goodvibe

Łoki said:


> View attachment 886908
> This is a photo from a couple year ago in high school. What mbti do I look like?


ISTP


----------



## gravityfalls

.


----------



## Miteli

Hi guys, what type do I look like?


----------



## Infinitus

⠀


----------



## Celtsincloset

Miteli said:


> Hi guys, what type do I look like?


ENTP?


----------



## raulgdot

So what type do I look like?


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## VinnieBob

Yup, dats moi^ standing in front of a giant dwarf alien vajay


----------



## Mark R

What type am I?

















Łoki said:


> This is a photo from a couple years ago in high school. What mbti do I look like?


INTP


paperlily said:


> I don't even know what type I am but interested to see what I type I look like. This is my most recent picture


INTJ


Infinitus said:


> View attachment 888037


INFJ


raulgdot said:


> So what type do I look like?


ISTP
ENTJ for is my first impression for VInnieBob.


----------



## VinnieBob

Mark R said:


> What type am I?
> View attachment 888348
> View attachment 888347
> 
> 
> INTP
> 
> INTJ
> 
> INFJ
> 
> ISTP
> ENTJ for is my first impression for VInnieBob.


IM SORRY mark the judge[r] wont accept that
the answer we were looking for is ‘’ what is INTJ

😎


----------



## Mark R

VinnieBob said:


> IM SORRY mark the judge[r] wont accept that
> the answer we were looking for is ‘’ what is INTJ
> 
> 😎


Hah. I got your cognitive functions right at least. What am I?


----------



## WickerDeer

Mark R said:


> Hah. I got your cognitive functions right at least. What am I?


ISFJ?

Teenage me in the 90s, shaved head, telepathically communing with a mustard plant while under the influence of cannabis...before I got old, fat, and had to get a job and lost the ability to telepathically talk to plants.



current version (from today--not my mirror--what a beautiful mirror it is!):


----------



## VinnieBob

Mark R said:


> Hah. I got your cognitive functions right at least. What am I?


XXXX am I right


----------



## VinnieBob

Where do you live mark you look familiar


----------



## WickerDeer

VinnieBob said:


> View attachment 888338


INTP--only an INTP would stand right in front of a giant alien vagina. I wouldn't have thought you an INTP, Vinniebob, but for the photographic documentation.


----------



## VinnieBob

WickerDeer said:


> INTP--only an INTP would stand right in front of a giant alien vagina. I wouldn't have thought you an INTP, Vinniebob, but for the photographic documentation.


 Mi mudder was a giant alien vajayjay from Uranus and mi fodder was a one eyed giant dwarf 
Alas I’m INTJ


----------



## Ssenptni

.


----------



## NatureChaser

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 890610


INTP I think

My picture


----------



## thisisme

Not Emily said:


> I have no idea which picture to post, but this one seems relatively neutral. So let's see those interpretations folks.
> View attachment 890578


this looks super entp to me. my daughter is entp too.


----------



## Joe Black

If I see a thousand yard stare, that's an auto ISTP guess from me.
Eyes half closed and it's an auto INTP guess.
😂


----------



## RBRS

*


----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## aniam97

Hello, which mbti would you tell?


----------



## goodvibe

aniam97 said:


> Hello, which mbti would you tell?
> View attachment 895524
> View attachment 895551
> View attachment 895552


The 2nd and especially 3rd pic of you reminds me of a friend of mine from ages ago. She was, I am about 75% sure, an ESFP (7w8). But, I also considered ESTP or ENFP as possibilities. Other than that, not sure, The first pic looks a little more Ni/Se to me, like XNFJ.


----------



## aniam97

goodvibe said:


> The 2nd and especially 3rd pic of you reminds me of a friend of mine from ages ago. She was, I am about 75% sure, an ESFP (7w8). But, I also considered ESTP or ENFP as possibilities. Other than that, not sure, The first pic looks a little more Ni/Se to me, like XNFJ.


Thanks a lot  
Who am i


----------



## ai.tran.75

aniam97 said:


> Hello, which mbti would you tell?
> View attachment 895524
> View attachment 895551
> View attachment 895552


I’m guessing infj or isfp , Ni-Se axis but you know looks are deceiving 



















Curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

ai.tran.75 said:


> I’m guessing infj or isfp , Ni-Se axis but you know looks are deceiving
> 
> 
> View attachment 896322
> 
> View attachment 896323
> 
> 
> Curious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe isfp or infp 🤔

Since my other pics got ignored I'll try this one


----------



## ai.tran.75

TheCosmicHeart said:


> Maybe isfp or infp
> 
> Since my other pics got ignored I'll try this one
> 
> View attachment 896324


Fe dom I’m guess enfj or esfj  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Hey @Sparky 
I remembered when you said I was ENFP.

Just wondering, how did you get to that conclusion? I'm curious 😆
Btw. Hope you're going well. I do love your threads.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

TheCosmicHeart said:


> Maybe isfp or infp 🤔
> 
> Since my other pics got ignored I'll try this one
> 
> View attachment 896324


Dang dude you have style!!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Btw Sparky do you do your readings based off Chinese face readings or a number of things you kind of mashed together yourself?


----------



## jk147478

🤔🙄


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

NatureChaser said:


> INTP I think
> 
> My picture
> 
> View attachment 890730


IxFP?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

jk147478 said:


> View attachment 899974
> 
> 🤔🙄


xNxJ


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

😑

* *





.


----------



## intraosseouz

TheCosmicHeart said:


> If I didn't know better I'd say istp ...but I do know better lol but def infj
> 
> View attachment 911409


I think ENFP 👍


----------



## KellyG

KellyG said:


> My mom and I…
> As she refused to complete the personality type test, I can hardly know what my mom thinks of herself. So I have to guess her type from my observations…
> View attachment 910522


Arrrr... Is there anyone trying to type me?


----------



## Shodan

KellyG said:


> Arrrr... Is there anyone trying to type me?


80% sure you're an introvert, IxFx. Mom looks ISFJ.


----------



## KellyG

Shodan said:


> 80% sure you're an introvert, IxFx. Mom looks ISFJ.


Aha, thank you. Besides, why do you think she's an ISFJ?


----------



## Shodan

KellyG said:


> Aha, thank you. Besides, why do you think she's an ISFJ?


Just a hunch


----------



## intraosseouz

intraosseouz said:


> I really really wonder it here is a recent photo of me


can someone else make a comment too please ?


----------



## Wiggentree

ENFP was also my first guess, so maybe someone else can comment for *intraosseouz 😅*


----------



## intraosseouz

Wiggentree said:


> ENFP was also my first guess, so maybe someone else can comment for *intraosseouz 😅*


enfp is my favorite type I can get along quite well with them but I am not sure if I am one lol


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## intraosseouz

New photos added can you make another guess please ? 😂


----------



## leftover crack

Shodan said:


> That's a tough one. I'd say ENFP, but... not quite.


If I were to judge solely based on appearance -- and most importantly, what you put out for others to see -- I would say that you are mistyped.

You are giving a combination of Te, Si and Fi.


----------



## ai.tran.75

intraosseouz said:


> View attachment 912435
> 
> View attachment 912436
> New photos added can you make another guess please ?


Just for fun - I’m guessing infj 

What about me











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shodan

leftover crack said:


> If I were to judge solely based on appearance -- and most importantly, what you put out for others to see -- I would say that you are mistyped.
> 
> You are giving a combination of Te, Si and Fi.


Hm, interesting. Thanks! I don't fully relate to INFJ, that's for sure.


----------



## lilacleia16

I made a post about this under the link in my signature called Type Yourself.


----------



## goodvibe

ai.tran.75 said:


> What about me


Yeah, ENFP 


lilacleia16 said:


> I made a post about this under the link in my signature called Type Yourself.


INFJ


----------



## intraosseouz

I am infj yes 😀


----------



## intraosseouz

ai.tran.75 said:


> Just for fun - I’m guessing infj
> 
> What about me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess INTJ ?


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> Hm, interesting. Thanks! I don't fully relate to INFJ, that's for sure.


Enfj is close


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> Hm, interesting. Thanks! I don't fully relate to INFJ, that's for sure.


I feel like I am dead inside if I don’t think about things that are related to complex systems or building new concepts, it’s like dog cookie. Or like cat playing with yarn.

Loud noises = can make me sad, literally; silence = happy

I also (especially lately) can feel physical “shift” when removing myself from real inner interests. Like being in ocean vs not being in ocean. This is the main difference between Fe doms, they focus on people first.


----------



## intraosseouz

Antiparticle said:


> I feel like I am dead inside if I don’t think about things that are related to complex systems or building new concepts, it’s like dog cookie. Or like cat playing with yarn.
> 
> Loud noises = can make me sad, literally; silence = happy
> 
> I also (especially lately) can feel physical “shift” when removing myself from real inner interests. Like being in ocean vs not being in ocean. This is the main difference between Fe doms, they focus on people first.
> 
> View attachment 912872


Thats definitely me


----------



## Antiparticle

Type me based on this weird Halloween photo edit 👻🎃 (couldn’t find the red tail)


Lower photo with Harry Potter magic wand kind of automatically makes it INFX:



intraosseouz said:


> View attachment 912435
> 
> View attachment 912436
> New photos added can you make another guess please ? 😂


----------



## intraosseouz

Antiparticle said:


> Type me based on this weird Halloween photo edit 👻🎃 (couldn’t find the red tail)
> 
> View attachment 912879
> 
> 
> 
> Lower photo with Harry Potter magic wand kind of automatically makes it INFX:


I thought you were INFP at first and then i saw the “INFJ / Slytherin” writing and i thought i was close enough


----------



## Antiparticle

intraosseouz said:


> I thought you were INFP at first and then i saw the “INFJ / Slytherin” writing and i thought i was close enough


Bats/wings are kind of INFP 😸 I was mistyped as INFP for a longer time (by myself), I even mistyped myself as ENTJ lol (@ENTJudgement will understand the similarity)


----------



## intraosseouz

Antiparticle said:


> Bats/wings are kind of INFP 😸 I was mistyped as INFP for a longer time (by myself), I even mistyped myself as ENTJ lol (@ENTJudgement will understand the similarity)


Oh i see I was mistyped as ENTJ and INTJ before but i am sure i am INFJ now . I wonder what’s the most INFJ kinda thing do you have ? 😀 For example I ask weird questions like this 😂😂


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Bored so here's another pic to guess from


----------



## Antiparticle

intraosseouz said:


> Oh i see I was mistyped as ENTJ and INTJ before but i am sure i am INFJ now . I wonder what’s the most INFJ kinda thing do you have ? 😀 For example I ask weird questions like this 😂😂


I like Fe quirky infj things, my quirky infj things are Ni related, so I am reluctant to talk about it because I know it’s crazy. But now I will think about least crazy Ni stuff I have 😸


----------



## intraosseouz

TheCosmicHeart said:


> Bored so here's another pic to guess from
> 
> View attachment 912881


You give me INTX vibes


----------



## intraosseouz

Antiparticle said:


> I like Fe quirky infj things, my quirky infj things are Ni related, so I am reluctant to talk about it because I know it’s crazy. But now I will think about least crazy Ni stuff I have 😸


Lol you are as awesome as me 😂😂


----------



## Antiparticle

intraosseouz said:


> Lol you are as awesome as me 😂😂


Ok, the least weird thing: I don’t need “meditation” to lose 5-6 (7-8) hours like its 20 mins, it really goes super fast; just thinking and doing nothing. 👽 

If I already thought in details about some work project (but didn’t write everything) I assume everyone still knows what I think and there is no need to write it.


----------



## Shodan

.


----------



## intraosseouz

Antiparticle said:


> Ok, the least weird thing: I don’t need “meditation” to lose 5-6 (7-8) hours like its 20 mins, it really goes super fast; just thinking and doing nothing. 👽
> 
> If I already thought in details about some work project (but didn’t write everything) I assume everyone still knows what I think and there is no need to write it.


Actually mine is reading book for hours


----------

